# Post Your Fixed Gear MTB



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Let's see what you guys are riding....

I've been cruisng the "fixed" search threads, but thought it would be cool to see all the bikes in one thread 

I'm a bit late to the fixed mountain bike party, but here's mine to get the ball rolling:










Steve


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

I will post pics of both of mine when I get a chance to take the pictures. Nice ride btw. Be ready to get **** for the "no brakes" though. When I am running a low enough gear I dont use my brakes, but they are still there on all my fixes other than my cruiser/grocery getter. (none of them are dedicated fixies either though)


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

shred?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

MTN MAN said:


> shred?


That's a *fixed* gear bike?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

eastcoaststeve said:


> here's mine


First, wow, great bike/winter project! I followed your progress over in the VRC forum, and really dig the outcome (even though you didn't follow my advice and build a super bike! ) Do you have the specs listed anywhere?

Okay, so I don't have a fixed gear mountain bike, but I have admired the Amaro Lollobrigida for quite some time. If I had the budget, I'd order one in a heartbeat!

Also here's a link of Aimar (the owner of Amaro) doing to the Titan Desert MTB Marathon. Go to 4:20 & 5:43 to see shots of the bike. I've also seen some videos of Aimar doing single track and it looks like fun!

Here's some photos:

View attachment 518350


View attachment 518351


View attachment 518352


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

currently running it ss with flat pedals and really miss the fg - but i like warm toes.
will go back to clipless and fixed when it warms again.


----------



## wearyourtruth (Aug 18, 2008)

misterdangerpants said:


> First, wow, great bike/winter project! I followed your progress over in the VRC forum, and really dig the outcome (even though you didn't follow my advice and build a super bike! ) Do you have the specs listed anywhere?
> 
> Okay, so I don't have a fixed gear mountain bike, but I have admired the Amaro Lollobrigida for quite some time. If I had the budget, I'd order one in a heartbeat!
> 
> Also here's a link of Aimar (the owner of Amaro) doing to the Titan Desert MTB Marathon. Go to 4:20 & 5:43 to see shots of the bike. I've also seen some videos of Aimar doing single track and it looks like fun!


yeah i love those too, though i consider them more of a road bike with fat tires than a MTB...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, for a couple years now.









One of the first times out. (This is university ag land, no trails harmed, just mud and cow $#!+.)









The other extreme, less than a quarter mile away. And 50 degrees hotter.









Spring time.









TomiCOG. Enabler.

It has had so many variations over the years.









Now I have a Surly fixed disc hub with a Flow rim. No pixels yet, massive rains in CA this winter, so staying off muddy trails.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice bikes so far guys.

Misterdangerpants...here's the build list for my Kona:

'94 Explosif frame
C'dale P-bone fork
old Cane Creek headset
Bonty Ti bar
stem from an old ProFlex
XT front hub
Eno flip/flop rear hub
Mavic rims
Raceface 32t front ring
old Sugino cranks"blacked-out"
Kona Jack platforms
polished Kona post and clamp
Surly 20t rear cog
Tioga Downhill tires

19 lbs of pure fun 



















action shot just for 










Steve


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow Steve, I would have never guessed that the Eno hub could handle fixed mtn. I have always been weary of those things slipping. But here is a case example of a man doing a wheelie on a fixed-gear mountain bike with the Eno. Blew my mind a little bit. 

P.S. my current bike status is that I sold my fixed gear Bianchi mtb, But am in the process of building up an OG Spec. Rockhopper with semi-horiz for the spring and pics will be posted soon as it is rolling (never coasting).


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

P.S.S. nice TryAll shoes.....nerd! My room mate has those and swears by them cause all the world champs ride em. His fell apart in one season of hard trials riding. Clip in goof!


----------



## c_m_shooter (Mar 8, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## the munts (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's mine. It's a treat when it muddy out








And action shot:


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Here's my winter projects*

I call it the FFF, Fixed Fat Front. In the the basement and in its natural environment:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Here's my Karate Monkey a while back. This is with the flip/flop hub & disc adapter. Now has red powdercoated rims and the fixed/disc rear hub.

Coming soon(ish) - OnOne InBred with Sturmey Archer S3X 3 speed fixed hub.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

wadester said:


> Here's my Karate Monkey a while back. This is with the flip/flop hub & disc adapter. Now has red powdercoated rims and the fixed/disc rear hub.
> 
> Coming soon(ish) - OnOne InBred with Sturmey Archer S3X 3 speed fixed hub.


that is an odd looking crankset, which is it?


----------



## dbmnk (Aug 1, 2007)

nuck_chorris said:


> that is an odd looking crankset, which is it?


looks like a rotor crank
http://www.rotorbikeusa.com/RS4x_cranks.html

does it make good sense riding it on a SS?


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

RotoRs work very well with fixed - the pic shows chainring equivalent of the variable leverage they give you.

I note that you get the higher "gear" for acceleration and a lower "gear" for braking/resisting. By rotating the "BB", you can adjust where this cycle is clocked vs your power stroke - when I was tuning them initially, I found that moving away from "center" makes your cadence feel lumpish (centered feels turbine-like). Raising the high point gave more power standing, but made resisting difficult. Lowering it was opposite. Centered is sahweeeeeet.

Also, when I picked up the Inbred frame I wanted to run it vs the KM - so I would swap the wheels back/forth between. But the Inbred had standard cranks, and doing 1 lap with each my knees started to hurt when riding the standard cranks where I had no such issues before or since with the RotoRs. YMMV

You can get RotoRs used for about 1/2 price if you're patient.

PS: The lack of DeadSpot really helps on steep climbs. I've also found that pulling up (using that "low gear") pays dividends too.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

A sign of things to come:










15 minutes on the buffing wheel and my new TomiCog became 500% more awesome. Stay tuned for the rest of the bike..


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Jerry,

Hope you were careful with the buffing wheel...


I was polishing a Campy road ring on my bench grinder about ten years ago when it caught in the wheel, ripped out of my hands, whipped around and the teeth hit me straight across the bridge of my nose at about a 100mph. It about knocked me out, and put three nice deep holes in my nose that bled like a geyser....not a fun day, but it could have been a lot worse.


Steve


----------



## wb 86 (Jul 20, 2007)

some "kitchen glam shots" of my current ghetto set-up, the parts-bin supah star!

'95 Trek 7K frame I bought when I was 17 in 1997
ENO/King hubs on Bonty Mustang rims
Parts bin OG Saint cranks 32T ring/bashguard
stamped steel no name 17t cog/lockring
ACS claws 18t freewheel
beat eggbeaters
Sram PC-8 chain
Deore V-s front/rear cause I do the trail maintenance thing in B-burg
Kalloy stem/Surly Torsion bar
Kenda 2.35 Blue Groove fr/Nevegal 1.95 rear
random other bits scrounged on the cheap/fly

Running as is since '06 wouldn't change a thing, mainly because I am a broke-a$$ 29yr old college undergrad... again...I <3 the economy.... but it works for me.

Once the snow melts I prolly show it outside, in use, Hah!

-Craig


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Hope you were careful with the buffing wheel...
> 
> ...


Jesus! I always use a 7/8 guard over my buffing set up when i'm doing small things to avoid problems like this! Maybe now I'll think about a face shield!


----------



## wb 86 (Jul 20, 2007)

side note, I am in school for TIG/MIG welding/metal work, and the prof has us always wear a face shield when grinding, free-hand or on a bench. I learned the hard way a few years ago as well. live and learn I guess


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd recommend leather gloves too. Long ago when I was in school I had a classmate tag the back of his hand on a grinding wheel at speed. Tendons don't like that.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Holy moly, this went sideways..............
How 'bout for'ard again on track?

I do not have this one any longer, but it was fun,








Traded it for a sweet Rock Lobster MoFoCross.

This one has morphed, 








again........

Building up a red Rita this weekend, and some fixed fire road cruising in the El Nino rains is in order. Pixels will follow.


----------



## Kam (Jan 12, 2004)

slocaus....any more pics of that scorcher???!!!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

the munts said:


> Here's mine. It's a treat when it muddy out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude. that is goofy as hell looking. I LOVE it. nice ride.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Kam said:


> slocaus....any more pics of that scorcher???!!!


Yes, here. It now is scorching in Tennessee instead of California.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*my vassago's*

I'll have to take a pic of my ibis in its current form.... also have a siren john henry on its way....


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Finally got around to using that polished TomiCog


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Let's see what you guys are riding....
> 
> I've been cruisng the "fixed" search threads, but thought it would be cool to see all the bikes in one thread
> 
> ...


how do you go about stopping a fixed gear with platforms, and no brakes?
i would assume the low gear ratio would contribute?
where i live a fixed gear without straps is like pr0n star using a condom


----------



## angrybee (Nov 22, 2005)

ScaryJerry said:


> Finally got around to using that polished TomiCog


ScaryJerry, greetings from oZaka,

Nice Fixxed KM and 500% shine TomiCog like mirror you made. Which gear combo 34x19 and you feel you don't need any rear brake even you have canti bosses at rear?

I maybe run my monster Vulture as fixxer for next winter project.

-Aki


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Nice bikes so far guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one lean and trim bike. I like that.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

c_m_shooter said:


> Here's mine


Mustache bar?

Best current thread on mtbr. I'll post mine the next time I get it muddy and remember to bring a camera. It is more of a cross-ish bike most of the time.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i plan on converting my 29er someday also


----------



## du52 (Oct 27, 2009)

check it out:


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

DT 28h front wheel, got the brand new hub for $5, rim and spokes were unused old parts
DMR 9 speed rear hub, 20t tomicog, the freehub was loosening, not the part that holds the freehub to the hub shell, but the part with the two notches that opens the freehub itself, so I modified a plastic ring to fit in there, and used a lockring to jam it into the part that was loosening, then the 1st position cog is so I can get the lockring off again.
Alternating crosses of black and silver spokes.
Chain tensioner on a forward dropout to help get things dialed more effectively.
Also, a T-rex to scare the mountain lions away.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

campredcloudbikes said:


>


DYI tensioner? If so, can you give me an idea of what parts you used?


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

chain tensioner is a ~$3 one, not homemade, though it could be a fun (and pointless project

frame and fork - General Moonshadow - got it for $3 at a garage sale in 8th grade (about 13 years ago)
headset - recently upgraded to a Nashbar sealed 1" threaded HS, needed to file the fork down to accept the crown race
crank - old but smooth UN 52 bottom bracket, Specialized 170 right arm w/ fouriers 32t ring, Sugino 170 left arm
pedals - wellgo MG-1 
brakes - XT V's w/kool stop mtb V dual compound pads
levers - older Avid mismatch
cables - XTR!
stem - eleven81 hi rise 110mm
bars - specialized riser
grips - odi rogue lock on
T-Rex!
post - 26.8 generic after hack sawing out the too big 27.2 that had been stuck in there for ~7 years
seat - ARS gel - takes the edge off roughness when you need to be seated...
wheels - NOS DT/Hugi front hub w/ 28 DT 14g spokes laced 2x to a Matrix Swami rim. Klein Death Grip 2.3 tire
DMR 9 speed disc rear hub w/20t tomicog and cassette mod to keep it from falling off, laced 32h 3x to Bontrager offset rim w alternating crosses of black DT 14g spokes and silver wheelsmith 15g spokes, Specialized Fast trak (?) tire
Sram 8 speed chain
Weight ~24-25 lbs of fun


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

If I did make a DIY tensioner, I'd take a little chunk off the 5/16" 6061 Al I have from a previous project, drill and tap threads into the thickness of it, cut it to shape, drill a hole for the axle, JB weld a chunk of threaded rod into the hole, make a piece to fit over the end of the dropout, assemble w/proper nut, done.
Tools needed - drill press, tapping set, bits, handheld jigsaw w/metal blades (or hacksaw), belt sander (faster than filing), various hand tools,....


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

campredcloudbikes said:


> If I did make a DIY tensioner, I'd take a little chunk off the 5/16" 6061 Al I have from a previous project, drill and tap threads into the thickness of it, cut it to shape, drill a hole for the axle, JB weld a chunk of threaded rod into the hole, make a piece to fit over the end of the dropout, assemble w/proper nut, done.
> Tools needed - drill press, tapping set, bits, handheld jigsaw w/metal blades (or hacksaw), belt sander (faster than filing), various hand tools,....


you had me at " fun (and pointless project"


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Here is mine but I have since converted it back to regular SS for now. Chainline is off by quite a bit with the Tomicog.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

A1an said:


> Chainline is off by quite a bit with the Tomicog.


It should be about right with the chainring on the outer ring position.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

I took a break from riding fixed on my 29er, but I started thinking about trying it again recently..so today I put the tomicog back on. I rode for a couple hours and had a fun time. I did repeats of certain sections of trails up and down to try to get my foot work dialed. Went on a pretty long ride when it was all said and done. I'm going to stick with it for a while this time around. I was used to riding fixed on my cross bike (sold recently), but that was fairly limiting off road, compared to my 29er. Being on a dedicated MTB opens up the possibilities of what trails I'm comfortable riding, which in turn requires greater fixed skills that I haven't quite gotten down yet. It's a fun challenge to say the least. 

As for the bike, it's a monocog flight. 32x18 fixed gearing, front BB5 only, H-bar and cinelli cork tape. No padding underneath. The tape is a rather unfortunate color pattern so it may be replaced with something new soon.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Let's get this one started again


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

I started riding fixed about a year and half ago then realized the track bike frame and 28c tires were no fun so 
I have been building up old MTB frames I pick up at yard sales, craigslist. 
To some S&M 29er forks with 700c velocities. 
I prefer BMX cruiser bars way more power/control 
Fixed+Dirt=FUN

Ya it's ugly but it sure is a good time  



























some footy on this bike


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

cool bike.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Commuter mode, GO!


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Monocog with Velosolo IS2000 sprocket.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Posted my thoughts about fixed gear off-road for any who haven't done it and is curious.

https://www.dionridesbikes.com/2010/12/fixed-gear-mountain-riding-in-fremont.html


----------



## tpmbt (Jan 5, 2005)

singletrack and commuter worthy


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

Dion said:


> Posted my thoughts about fixed gear off-road for any who haven't done it and is curious.
> 
> https://www.dionridesbikes.com/2010/12/fixed-gear-mountain-riding-in-fremont.html


I really like that bike,


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I've set up a lot of my MTBs as fixies at one point or another. Some pics from oldest to newest:

'93 Yo Eddy. Hangs on the wall because it creaks too much now:


'94 Performance 405. A friend is indefinitely borrowing because I keep forgetting to grab it from her. No worries, I wasn't giving it much love anyways:


'07 Jamis Exile 29er. I loved this bike until it cracked. They sent me another one with updated headtube and it sits in my brother's garage for bi-annual visits to San Fran:


Not sure why it broke?  


'08 Matt Chester Mutinyman. One of my favorite bikes I own. Light and flexy:


'09 Performance 29er. Irresistibly cheap frame with parts I had laying around. It wavers between fixie and free, but it's my "cheap" bike I run around town and lock up at skeezy places or loan to friends:


'10 Matt Chester "monstercross". Purpose built for drop bars, fat 29" tires, and fixie only (no brake mounts on frame.) I put a semi-bigger gear on it and commute to work on it (~15 miles one way) and cut through some dirt/gravel/singletrack when I can find it.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

You own TWO Matt Chesters? Surely that's not legal! Man, I _adore_ those frames.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

old kelly roshambo with 650b rear - wide sun/ringle rim and pacenti tyre, jones fat fork and 50mm/endo wheel. it had to be fixed cos of the rear canti brake only - but i ended up loving it that way ~


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Orkje said:


> You own TWO Matt Chesters? Surely that's not legal! Man, I _adore_ those frames.


Yeah, I think we all have figured out that Drevil is certifiable. ut:


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

Fun way to play around in the winter months.


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

my jabberwocky is currently setup as fixed gear with the back brake removed and a bolt on cog. it also has some middleburn cranks since this picture


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*My current 2 sweeties*

Just put the real big rubber on the siren


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> 19 lbs of pure fun


rockin the try-all shoes, nice! ha


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

@SLowerthansnot: Fixed and flats, eh? Bold choice, sir. 
@Drevil: Jealous x 2. Timing is everything.


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

slower are you riding fixed with platforms?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

bgblue1978 said:


> slower are you riding fixed with platforms?


Yup, like plastic bmx pedals, cheap, light, long lasting, and dont get hung up on rocks


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

buddhak said:


> @SLowerthansnot: Fixed and flats, eh? Bold choice, sir.
> @Drevil: Jealous x 2. Timing is everything.


 dont knock it till yah try it 

my knees dont care to be clipped in


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

I like/ride the BMX platforms with a set of burrow foot retention straps.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've never ran into any issues running fixed with platform pedals. I have a bike that I play polo with and its fixed with bmx plastic platforms. That bike also gets me to many places...never a problem with the platforms and fixed.


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

i have ridden fixed on the road with platforms but mountain bike seems like it would be hard to keep them on the pedals at times.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> dont knock it till yah try it
> 
> my knees dont care to be clipped in


No knocking. I assure you. I ride platforms on my SS and put up with incredulous looks from fellow riders. But on a fixie? I just have no concept. No basis for understanding. It's my own shortcoming, and I plan on addressing it this Winter. Rock on, G.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

What kind of shoes do you wear with platforms?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

120 said:


> What kind of shoes do you wear with platforms?


closed toe sandals or vans mostly


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

I ride Dekline shoes pretty much the same as Vans you just kinda curl the tips of your toes 
like when you wear flip flops and when you want your foot out you just let go with your toes.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Posted these up in another thread, but thought you guys might enjoy them...

snow tip: remember to air down your tires "before" you hit the trails 




























Fun stuff.

.


----------



## Slumberjack (Jan 19, 2011)

just finished building it up last night,and took it out in the below 5 degree weather
of fargo north dakota this morning. super fun ride!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Slumberjack said:


> just finished building it up last night,and took it out in the below 5 degree weather
> of fargo north dakota this morning. super fun ride!


What type of pedal straps are those?


----------



## Slumberjack (Jan 19, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> What type of pedal straps are those?


Theyre burro. incredibly nice and i think theyre more useful in the winter and trails then on the street.

http://www.burrobags.com/store/category/pedal_straps/


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Slumberjack said:


> Theyre burro. incredibly nice and i think theyre more useful in the winter and trails then on the street.
> 
> http://www.burrobags.com/store/category/pedal_straps/


I'm planning on getting a pair or two of straps for my bikes and was leaning towards Foothold straps, but these are worth looking into. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Slumberjack said:


> Theyre burro. incredibly nice and i think theyre more useful in the winter and trails then on the street.
> 
> http://www.burrobags.com/store/category/pedal_straps/


Oh, and nice bike, I'm jealous rft:


----------



## Slumberjack (Jan 19, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Oh, and nice bike, I'm jealous rft:


ohhhh thank you!

i had the frame sitting around for awhile, and made use of it after i realized fixed gear freestyle wasnt for me cause im from the midwest. so a few rusty bmx parts later i got exactly what i wanted out of it. 

oh and i definitely recommend the burro straps, and if you do end going with them theres a excellent way of reinforcing them with a old 700c tube that works wonders on the straps life.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Slumberjack said:


> ohhhh thank you!
> 
> i had the frame sitting around for awhile, and made use of it after i realized fixed gear freestyle wasnt for me cause im from the midwest. so a few rusty bmx parts later i got exactly what i wanted out of it.
> 
> oh and i definitely recommend the burro straps, and if you do end going with them theres a excellent way of reinforcing them with a old 700c tube that works wonders on the straps life.


How do you do that?


----------



## Slumberjack (Jan 19, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> How do you do that?


goofy kid, good idea


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

i realized fixed gear freestyle wasnt for me cause im from the midwest.[/QUOTE said:


> Why not for the midwest? FGFS doesn't mean just street/concrete. Oh & Nice bike-


----------



## Slumberjack (Jan 19, 2011)

Mr.Bee said:


> Why not for the midwest? FGFS doesn't mean just street/concrete. Oh & Nice bike-


we cant compete on a fashionable level...

but it has nothing to do with where youre from, and there a few good riders in the midwest. i just dont enjoy the sport since most of the riders mindsets went from having fun and shifted to getting sponsored.im all for doing whatever you want on whatever bike you want too, just once you throw sponsors, filming, and an industry thats growing faster than its riders into the mix, you've essentially concocted a headache.

but i would be lying if i told you i wasnt trying to pull off some barspins on this bike


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

Yep it's all about fashion and gett'n sponsored. 
Fun, whatever dude barspins are so last week.:thumbsup:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Mr.Bee said:


> Yep it's all about fashion and gett'n sponsored.
> Fun, whatever dude barspins are so last week.:thumbsup:


So..........

You guys do not actually take your fixed gear mountain bike mountain biking?










Too bad.......


----------



## Slumberjack (Jan 19, 2011)

haha i do or i guess plan on it... once May comes around and all the snow's gone  

beautiful pics, wheres that at?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Montaña de Oro State Park, central coastal California, two miles from my garage and I am riding the dirt there.

Yes, that is the Pacific Ocean out there.









Looking up into one of the canyons on the south side.









Looking across to the other side. The canyon below is full of fog coming off the ocean, two guys are sitting in the meadow, soaking it all in.









Another trail (the rider is not fixed gear)


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

I try to ride the dirt when I can  
I'm on the mtb after the park.
Ignore the logo in the begging if
anything it gives me some right to pillage 
the trash at the local fixed shop.


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

I have ridden some pretty techy trails on my Fixed cyclocross commuter (none of my bikes can totally avoid the dirt) I loved it. Got lots of very strange looks from geared fs bikes (granted they were passing me on decents while I was slowly navigating rock gardens ect).
I have had plans for a while to put a tomi cog on my B.A.S.S but I tacoed the rear wheel I had for it. Soon. I would love to pounding the on it dirt fixed. I will definately get pics posted of the green machine once it has a fixed cog on it.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

thatdirtykid said:


> I have ridden some pretty techy trails on my Fixed cyclocross commuter (none of my bikes can totally avoid the dirt) I loved it. Got lots of very strange looks from geared fs bikes (granted they were passing me on decents while I was slowly navigating rock gardens ect).
> I have had plans for a while to put a tomi cog on my B.A.S.S but I tacoed the rear wheel I had for it. Soon. I would love to pounding the on it dirt fixed. I will definately get pics posted of the green machine once it has a fixed cog on it.


I have a couple TomiCogs, but really missed my rear brake on long descents on fixed gear rides, so I got the Surly fixed disc hub and built a dedicated wheel.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm sure it's been said before, but man I wish someone would make a disc/disc hub. 

Anyway, I can't wait to post a ride shot of my currently-in-progress fixed gear mtb. I picked up an old Outcast frame and fork from a friend for $50, got some ~$100 wheels from a fellow mtbr-er, and pulled out the parts bin for most of the rest of the build. The frame is designed for v-brakes so I could still have a rear brake (that's good) but a previous owner removed the brake studs (that's bad). Anyone know how universal brake studs are?

edit: hmm, it looks like M10x1.25mm might be a standard of sorts for frame studs. Problem Solvers sells studs in this size only. However, it looks like surly uses M10x1 studs for some reason, so maybe it's not much of a standard at all


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

i don't know about frame brake studs, but fork brake studs seem to be about as unique and random as derailleur hangers. infuriating!


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

slocaus said:


> I have a couple TomiCogs, but really missed my rear brake on long descents on fixed gear rides, so I got the Surly fixed disc hub and built a dedicated wheel.


Lucky for me my bianchi is old enough it doesn't even have disc tabs if I wanted to run em. I have xtr v's on the Bass and avid digit 7's on the cross bike. It will be fun to be flip flop on both rides.


----------



## Robot Monster (Feb 13, 2011)

Used to be for tricks and stuff, now it is my everyday XC. You should see my legs, like bloody tree trunks. Thanx SS.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5171997291


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

frame and fork for $50 from a friend
new disc/rim brake wheels for ~$100
$9 stem, $10 riser bar, $15 front brake from Jenson
all the rest from the parts bin, including some nice old KoolStop v-brake pads I've held on to for over three years despite not owning a bike with v-brakes since then 

The whole thing is torn back down right now to smooth out the torn-up old dropouts and add some steel plates to the inside faces. I might just have to strip the paint or give it a new color while I'm at it


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Slumberjack said:


> Theyre burro. incredibly nice and i think theyre more useful in the winter and trails then on the street.
> 
> http://www.burrobags.com/store/category/pedal_straps/


What pedals are you using them on?


----------



## Atomicbarber (Aug 21, 2010)

Heres my ride


----------



## hopsalot (Apr 12, 2008)

For those of you that swap back and forth between fixed and free do you run the same gearing or can you go down a gear in the back on fixed and have the same pedal feel?


----------



## flank (Jul 2, 2007)

My GT Peace 9r.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

boomn said:


> frame and fork for $50 from a friend
> new disc/rim brake wheels for ~$100
> $9 stem, $10 riser bar, $15 front brake from Jenson
> all the rest from the parts bin, including some nice old KoolStop v-brake pads I've held on to for over three years despite not owning a bike with v-brakes since then
> ...


Damn. That is doing it right.

I need a new bike that I can run fixed (well, one that I can take on singletrack) asap.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

umarth said:


> Damn. That is doing it right.
> 
> I need a new bike that I can run fixed (well, one that I can take on singletrack) asap.


A worthy goal indeed.

After stripping the frame I ran out of patience to paint it and threw it all back together asap. Finally got some good trail miles on her today. It was awesome. Also: stickers are fun


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been riding a fixi MTB for........holy hell 12 years  Thank god the hipster fixi trend has finally started to trail off so I can enjoy the ride without getting asked where my girl jeans are.

I had a whole Summit EPA fueled fixi-love-rant going, but it started sounding like I was gay for my Fixed MTB. So I'll just share some pics of the Fixi in question. Two of the current set-up, a Pugsley front wheel that is occasionally used on the fat bike, and to prove it was ridden on trails too: racing in the SS class at the Bar H Bash in TX(got 4th)


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

G-reg said:


> I've been riding a fixi MTB for........holy hell 12 years  Thank god the hipster fixi trend has finally started to trail off so I can enjoy the ride without getting asked where my girl jeans are.


That is a ridiculous bike. I would absolutely hate those spokes... but they work on that bike.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

umarth said:


> That is a ridiculous bike. I would absolutely hate those spokes... but they work on that bike.


Ridiculous? That whole bike screams "I've been kicking people's asses since 1997!" Total mindf**k machine.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

buddhak said:


> Ridiculous? That whole bike screams "I've been kicking people's asses since 1997!" Total mindf**k machine.


I didn't mean it in a bad way. It has a twisted spoke pattern and lightning on the fork.


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

delete


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

G-reg said:


> I've been riding a fixi MTB for........holy hell 12 years  Thank god the hipster fixi trend has finally started to trail off so I can enjoy the ride without getting asked where my girl jeans are.
> 
> I had a whole Summit EPA fueled fixi-love-rant going, but it started sounding like I was gay for my Fixed MTB. So I'll just share some pics of the Fixi in question. Two of the current set-up, a Pugsley front wheel that is occasionally used on the fat bike, and to prove it was ridden on trails too: racing in the SS class at the Bar H Bash in TX(got 4th)


SicK Kline!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

G-reg said:


> I've been riding a fixi MTB for........holy hell 12 years  Thank god the hipster fixi trend has finally started to trail off so I can enjoy the ride without getting asked where my girl jeans are.
> 
> I had a whole Summit EPA fueled fixi-love-rant going, but it started sounding like I was gay for my Fixed MTB. So I'll just share some pics of the Fixi in question. Two of the current set-up, a Pugsley front wheel that is occasionally used on the fat bike, and to prove it was ridden on trails too: racing in the SS class at the Bar H Bash in TX(got 4th)


Sweet Klein. I'll see your 12 years on an MTB and raise you 20 years, short timer..........


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

20 years fixed mountain? thats a long time, I got 20 years on two wheels this year. But you know my first time on a two wheeler was when I was 5 and my dad was no where near cool enough to get me a fixed mountain bike for my first. . . My kid on its way on the other hand. . .

Sweet pics of the Klein, looks like it can tare up some singletrack.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Few week ago I borrow my friend fixed for uphill and it's funny that I can climb easier.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

thatdirtykid said:


> 20 years fixed mountain? thats a long time,


I misread the post, three long days at a Trails and Greenways Conference had me tired.

I have only 6 years on a fixed MTB, but I have 32 years on a MTB; got my first one in 1979 at 30 years of age.


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

slocaus said:


> got my first one in 1979 at 30 years of age.


Wow I won't do the math, but keep on ride'n!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

thatdirtykid said:


> Wow I won't do the math, but keep on ride'n!


30 in 1979 + still riding hard 32 years later = 1 tough mama jama


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'm not really a BA, but I still have tremendous passion to keep riding as much as I can. (This is not a fixed ride. The seven miles and 4000 foot descent is too much for me fixed.)


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

here's my fixed/free jamis.
set up with 2 speed free-hub/tomicog. that gives me a free street gear and 2 equal trail grears, fixed/free.

i love it. last ride, i did a bunch of fast riding free, and then a bunch of techy riding fixed! it was a good day.

gearing is:
free: 32/18 | 34/16
fixed: 32/18


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Killsurfcity...I want your bike :thumbsup:


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Killsurfcity...I want your bike :thumbsup:


it's a fun one indeed!


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

sorry to bump for personal reasons.  but anyone riding fixed in philly? i'm all alone out there!


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

killsurfcity said:


> sorry to bump for personal reasons.  but anyone riding fixed in philly? i'm all alone out there!


Mine's built, but I have yet to take it out. I always reach for the Yelli Screamy first. But the time is now. Where do you ride?


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

buddhak said:


> Mine's built, but I have yet to take it out. I always reach for the Yelli Screamy first. But the time is now. Where do you ride?


belmont park is 10min from my house, so that's where i usually go. but i've been meaning to get back to wissahickon. i've only been once, and it was great. it's just hard not to burn yourself out getting all the way out there.


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

Some footy of my friend Kyle and I riding fixed down a local trail.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr.Bee...
i like that vid
in fact it inspired me to change the gearing & throw big tires on my own 700c fg bike & ride it out on the trails sometimes
but...it's getting old now


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

Not riding fixed makes me feel old.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr.Bee said:


> Some footy of my friend Kyle and I riding fixed down a local trail.


Tall gearing. Great flow. That was a fine video. Let's have moar.


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

markaitch said:


> Mr.Bee...
> i like that vid
> in fact it inspired me to change the gearing & throw big tires on my own 700c fg bike & ride it out on the trails sometimes
> but...it's getting old now


So post up this ride I wanna see it, Oh and there 29ers not 700c this is a mtb forum


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr.Bee said:


> So post up this ride I wanna see it, Oh and there 29ers not 700c this is a mtb forum


Right on. Here it be,

The OWP (Originoo Wig Peeler) in fixed mode.










I didn't want to post a unridden bike up on here. That just wouldn't be kosher. I had the pleasure of meeting Killsurfcity today, and we rode some old and new trails in Belmont. I can honestly say that I had as much fun on this ride as I have ever had. FGMTB was a blast. Don't get me wrong, it was every bit the sloppy, jerky, slam dance that I thought it would be, but I loved every second of it. In fact, the Yelli Screamy has some very stiff competition now. By the end of our ride I was figuring out how to bunnyhop (2"-3"...for now) and hurl myself over the abundant log obstacles in Belmont. I am still stoked like a Burning Man blaze after this ride.

Particulars on the OWP:
Surly KM large frame
Origin8 carbon fork
BB7 up front set up very squishy and near impossible to lock up
XT octalink cranks 170mm with a 32t ring
Very tired and banged up Bontrager SS wheels from a 1st gen Fisher Rig
18t TomiCog
Salsa 11deg alloy flat bars
Thomson 70mm stem
Sette post
Ghetto tubeless rear Maxxis Crossmark (still leaking:madman: )
Tubed Bontrager Jones 2.3 up front
Burro retention straps and HT flats (clipless would be an improvement - initial impression)


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

That's just a beautiful thing right there buddhak.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr.Bee said:


> That's just a beautiful thing right there buddhak.


Kind words, Mr. Bee. The OWP is as fun as she looks. I'll be giving it another go today after work.


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

good to meet you too buddhak! not a bad person to be lost in the woods with (thank god for gps). it was a really excellent ride. the perfect weather didn't hurt it at all, haha.

that karate monkey is the first bike to make me think seriously about 29". the thing just has "i'm a blast" written all over it.


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*'84 cannondale 26x24*

6 bolt disc mount cog running 16t x 36t. Very fun bike to ride.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

^^24" rear wheel?^^

That thing is like a fossil on wheels. And it still gets ridden - awesome.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats a really wicked 'dale!


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*Adding another shot of the Freak Bike*



SanAnMan said:


> 6 bolt disc mount cog running 16t x 36t with a half link. Very fun bike to ride.


Slightly better shot


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

Smoking rocks with the locals in the river bed.


----------



## josegraff (Nov 7, 2004)

*Rawland Olaf*

Current favorite bike.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr.Bee said:


> Smoking rocks with the locals in the river bed.


Right on, Mr. Bee! Ask and thou shalt receive. Sounded like DJ Shadow doing the soundtrack duties. I need to go off and listen to Mutual Slump now.

Oh, and sweet Olaf!


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Mr.Bee said:


> Some footy of my friend Kyle and I riding fixed down a local trail.


Hey, that's a sick mix. What's the name of it?


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd + rep all you bastids in here, if I could.


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

Where's Joe is a old jungle mix by DJ Deacon I'm not sure on the album but I originally had it on a cassette tape, I used to roadie the raves during the 90's.
As for the Pugsly video like buddhak said DJ Shadow.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

wronge place for this, at least the thread is back on top for you guys.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

mellowyellowCJ7 said:


> I just finished my first single speed ride. I finished the build on Friday. Climbing on this thing is pretty tough.
> I think the gear is 20 rear and 32 front, so the gearing is pretty low but I'm just not used to standing so much.


Not a fixed gear.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Awkward


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

lol my bad. I was at the PC for about 2 min while the wife was waiting. I'll leave the party now.  On the other hand I have a fix white industries hub in the garage, so who knows what the future of this bike will be.


----------



## bbense (May 5, 2010)

I don't ride it as much as I used to, but I still take for a spin now and then.










It is a flip-flop hub with a freewheel on one side, fixed gear on the other.

- Booker C. Bense


----------



## bbense (May 5, 2010)

It's been abandoned, but

http://www.63xc.com/

is still a pretty good resource if you're interested in playing with these kinds of toys.

- Booker C. Bense


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

On my way to a fixed gear mountain bike :thumbsup:


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

yes! 

just got back from a ride. i can't believe the stuff i'm able to get over fixed, that i never thought i would. it's always a challenge though, and that's what i like about it.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Mr.Bee said:


> Some footy of my friend Kyle and I riding fixed down a local trail.


Badass my friend.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

killsurfcity said:


> yes!
> 
> just got back from a ride. i can't believe the stuff i'm able to get over fixed, that i never thought i would. it's always a challenge though, and that's what i like about it.


Your making me excited. My final parts are coming in tomorrow!


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Mr. Bee,  I loved the first part of "Follow that Pugsley". Most ill.


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Your making me excited. My final parts are coming in tomorrow!


i don't mind stoking, if it's getting people amped to ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

You should ride this evening


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Ill be on the trails as soon as i get my stuff together!

Im having second thoughts about just having a bar end lever for the drops. I dont want my weight to be too far forward on the steep descents. Hopin i wont flip. Im considering getting an inline lever for the bar top. Itll add 40 grams and give me 2 braking positions. Drops and tops


----------



## bbense (May 5, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Ill be on the trails as soon as i get my stuff together!
> 
> Im having second thoughts about just having a bar end lever for the drops. I dont want my weight to be too far forward on the steep descents. Hopin i wont flip. Im considering getting an inline shifter for the bar top. Itll add 40 grams and give me 2 braking positions. Drops and tops


This is a must for riding drops on the dirt ( at least for my aging back ). I'm assuming you mean the cross brake inline levers.

- Booker C. Bense


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

bbense said:


> This is a must for riding drops on the dirt ( at least for my aging back ). I'm assuming you mean the cross brake inline levers.
> 
> - Booker C. Bense


Shifter??? WTF was i thinking?


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

buddhak said:


> You should ride this evening


i'd be all if were i not occupado. i made up for it by going last night. and i may go again tomorrow am if i can pull it off.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

I went to the Thursday races chez Belmont to have some fun and spread the FG gospel. The OWP didn't slow me down so much as my lack of horsepower and endurance. I noticed that the OWP climbs like a scalded cat. It was pretty exhilarating, actually. Now to cultivate the wattage to take advantage of that instant response. I'll be going to 32:19 in order to achieve the shortest possible chainstay length with the Karate Monkey. I'm rambling. Just go ahead a get a FGMTB already if you don't have one.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Here is "Sweaty Betty"

Sorry for the poor quality. Over the weekend my Iphone with a decent camera has turned into a glorified paperweight for no apparent reason. Hope they honor the warranty. So this is my moms camera phone.










40x18 (26'')


















I might take off the bar end lever. It feels too "long pull" The in line brake works perfect but the tri lever goes all the way to the bar... Whatever. Its ugly too.

Maiden voyage tomorrow morning!


----------



## bridgestones (Jun 14, 2011)

*veloreality* 
that looks so cool and fun, my favorite on here


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

totally forgot to post my shakey-cam, belmont video. cameo by buddhak.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

^^^ Dang. That's exactly how I remember it to be. Suspension, gears, wagon wheels, pro-deals and powerful connections are all useless in there. It's a vortex of tropical parasites and technical puzzles, not for the easily frustrated. :thumbsup:

speedo: it's alive! Well done, sir!


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

somebody posted footage here a while back that inspired me to take my daily rider 700c (or should i say 29er?) fixed gear bike out into the wild & it was a revelation...what a hoot!
ever since i've been looking for somebody to make a vid of me riding my fg bike at one of our mtb parks but my buddies just aren't into it & ridicule me for even asking :bluefrown:
well...just got back from trying out some new skinnier cx tires & i can't believe how much they improved this bike's trail manners 
anyway, here's my baby after i hosed 'er down & threw on a smaller cog so i can ride to a coffee-shop tonite & sup the squirls...hehe...


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Riding fixed offroad is nuts! I went out this morning on her and i havent had such a hard workout in a long time. You cant coast and recover like on a ss! So even going downhill is a freaking workout! I was so slow too. But its okay i had a lot of fun. Its also really hard on the knees which bummed me out.

I went home and ate and then took Felix the Cat(My jabberwocky freewheel) out for a spin and got my fix of tech and speed.

So tomorrow, Im bringing both bikes to the trailhead. One quick loop on the intermediate course of the fixed and then the rest of the trail on the freewheel. Psyched!


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Riding fixed offroad is nuts! I went out this morning on her and i havent had such a hard workout in a long time. You cant coast and recover like on a ss! So even going downhill is a freaking workout! I was so slow too. But its okay i had a lot of fun. Its also really hard on the knees which bummed me out.


boy to i know about the non-recovery. had an incredibly off day at belmont today. which, when you're riding a spot with a log, or big rock, or hairpin turn, (or all three at once) every five feet, is a recipe for disaster. still, i got over a few things that have thwarted me til today, so, there's that.

btw, fixed shouldn't be any harder on your knees than free. if it is, something is wrong with your setup. sure, you use your knees more fixed, but if your setup is right, that shouldn't be a problem.

for instance, that frame looks big for you (just based on the setup). so your saddle may need to be more forward. it should be set up so that when your forward pedal stroke is at 3 o'clock, your knee is centered over the pedal. if it's not, and you have to push forward at all during a down stroke, it will kill your knees fixed! (forgive me if you've heard this one before. just want your fixed experience to be a good one!)


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Riding fixed offroad is nuts! I went out this morning on her and i havent had such a hard workout in a long time. You cant coast and recover like on a ss! So even going downhill is a freaking workout! I was so slow too. But its okay i had a lot of fun. Its also really hard on the knees which bummed me out.
> 
> I went home and ate and then took Felix the Cat(My jabberwocky freewheel) out for a spin and got my fix of tech and speed.
> 
> So tomorrow, Im bringing both bikes to the trailhead. One quick loop on the intermediate course of the fixed and then the rest of the trail on the freewheel. Psyched!


Put a smaller ring up front so you can cruise, and if that frame is to big it will hurt you faster then you think riding it fixed.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Mr.Bee said:


> Put a smaller ring up front so you can cruise, and if that frame is to big it will hurt you faster then you think riding it fixed.


I've found the opposite to be true for myself. Higher gear ratio means that for the same speed on a downhill the cranks spin slower, and higher gear ratios also give you more leverage to brake with the pedals if you want to do so.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Its also really hard on the knees which bummed me out.


Glad to hear you've loving it so much! :thumbsup:

When I hop on a fixed bike, for whatever reason it is instinct for me to use the chain instead of the brakes to slow down which certainly adds stress on the knees, but if you rely primarily on the actual brake (or better yet: brake_s_) and keep your legs loose and match your cadence to what the brakes are doing then it shouldn't be too much harder on your knees than freewheel SS riding


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

killsurfcity said:


> btw, fixed shouldn't be any harder on your knees than free. if it is, something is wrong with your setup. sure, you use your knees more fixed, but if your setup is right, that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> for instance, that frame looks big for you (just based on the setup). so your saddle may need to be more forward. it should be set up so that when your forward pedal stroke is at 3 o'clock, your knee is centered over the pedal. if it's not, and you have to push forward at all during a down stroke, it will kill your knees fixed! (forgive me if you've heard this one before. just want your fixed experience to be a good one!)


Hey thanks for the imput. The frame is huge but the ETT isnt too big and the shorter stem makes up for it pretty good. You know how they did these frames in the 80s.... But i had not actually though about doing the 3 oclock test. I had just set it up so it was comfortable. But i went out after i read this^^^ and checked and low and behold its already dialed in spot on.
I think my knees and leg muscles wernt used to the constant skidding. Im about to take her out again so we will see if i got stronger or more used to it.

Thanks for the imput though!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

boomn said:


> Glad to hear you've loving it so much! :thumbsup:
> 
> When I hop on a fixed bike, for whatever reason it is instinct for me to use the chain instead of the brakes to slow down which certainly adds stress on the knees, but if you rely primarily on the actual brake (or better yet: brake_s_) and keep your legs loose and match your cadence to what the brakes are doing then it shouldn't be too much harder on your knees than freewheel SS riding


Thats what i do on my road machine to keep the tendinitis from acting up in my knees. The brake is a life saver. But riding off road is just so fun to skid and stuff so im less tempted to use the brake.

Its def a fun new way to ride. And it slows me down enough to keep my geared riding buddies close  Nothing is worse than waiting on those clowns.


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

i tend to modulate with my legs more on relatively flat (or shallow up and down) terrain, and leave off the brake. but on descents, i don't even really try with my legs, it's all brake, unless i have to modulate to get around an obstacle.


----------



## Punch and Bebe (Mar 22, 2011)

I like having two hand brakes, front and back. Maybe give that a shot.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

I use a front brake only and modulate with my legs like KSC. I try not to skid where I ride because my trails are sensitive to that kind of thing. I will say this about KSC's riding style: smooth and fast. He doesn't overcook the corners, he keeps up a steady pace through constant speed modulation, and in the end he just glides through the forest like a fox. The style requires looking ahead and anticipation of turns and such...it helps to have the trail memorized  .


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

My choice, fixed disc, tubeless wheeeeeeeeel. 
Costs more, yes, but when you are dedicated to riding fixed dirt, well.



















Or mullet, which I did years ago.


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

love it, slowclaus! i've thought about going business in front (disc), but if i do that, i need a new wheel, and fork. so, if i did, i'd probably go full tennessee top hat, and go 29 disc front, 26 canti back. 

BK, just trying to stay out of your way out there!  i do okay, until i hit one of those 45 degree inclines, belmont likes to throw at you...

speaking of which, i really need to work on quick mount/dismount moves. last ride i was off the bike so much it really started to drag. the last section of white mouse is just calculated brutality. (i also, may have scored some mallets, which will really help)


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

> Not riding fixed makes me feel old.


Now I know what you mean! It has taken 3 rides but now i might just be hooked. Im am really slow on my fixed gear but that is the most fun i have had on two wheels in a long time.

Im taking Sweaty Betty out this morning instead of Felix the Cat(my high dollar jabberwocky)

Coasting is just kinda boring...


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That fixed disc wheel is yum!


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

hey...i've just come off a full week in which i took my fixed bike to the trails everyday except when i felt bad that i was neglecting my stumpy so i took it out once.

in the 8+ months i have been doing this, i never met another mtber riding fg so i gotta figure it all out myself combining what i know from many years of geared off-road riding & riding fixed on the street for a couple years where luckily i do know a couple of fg freestylers who give me pointers occasionally.

seeing how i am by my lonesome this thread has been pretty helpful. but looking back to the braking discussion of a few days ago i want to add my .02 cents if you guys don't mind. yeah, i ride with a front brake & i use it when all else fails but i rely mainly on what i think is more properly called pedal pacing to slow down whenever possible along with the inevitable skid or 2. but the thing that works best for me going down a hill is that unless it is huge, the key to riding a fixed gear bike downhill is to pedal into it rather than trying to slow with the brakes or pedals. same thing as on the road.

oh well, it's back to work tomorrow but i do look forward to finding more useful fg mtb info here...


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

markaitch said:


> hey...I've just come off a full week in which i took my fixed bike to the trails everyday except when i felt bad that i was neglecting my stumpy so i took it out once.
> 
> in the 8+ months i have been doing this, i never met another mtber riding fg so i gotta figure it all out myself combining what i know from many years of geared off-road riding & riding fixed on the street for a couple years where luckily i do know a couple of fg freestylers who give me pointers occasionally.
> 
> ...


I totally feel you on the breaking tho I don't use any breaks it's kind of a beautiful thing doing it all with your legs on the downhill. 
The fixed gear is a machine and that's the best way to describe it and the best way to ride it. 
As for skidding I find I tend to skid less then some of my geared and braked counterparts that my also have to do with there experience.

 Ladder drop @ :40


----------



## hksigman (Jul 24, 2011)

i bought a converted ss cannondale f-500 last spring.

I mainly use it from havin fun ridin around and causing Urban Mayhem

Was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction, Im lookin to put some bmx style bars and stem on the bike.

The bike has a headshock so im not sure what size stem i need? bars?

any help appreciated

thanks


----------



## TruTone (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's mine, crossposted on the "Post Your Singlespeed" thread. Happens to be a flip-flop so I guess it counts for both.
build write up and more pics:


> https://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=8269600&postcount=2130


----------



## brauluver (Sep 21, 2009)

*iron horse 63xc styleeee*

totally lovin the fixed utility bike!


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

^^^ Awesome, Mr. Bee. Looks like a Dingle. Publish some build details, would ya?


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

18" 2011 KM on Halo's with a Surly fixed/disc hub.
17/21t Dingle cog on the tread on side 
and a 15t Velosolo bolt on cog on the disc side.
surly tug
32/28 rings up front. 
eighth-inch fgfs bars 
s-3 cane creek head set

hand-me-downs
FSA 175 cranks (would like to go to 170) 
Maxxis 2.25's
front wheel is an old halo on a formula hub I already had.
azonic shorty stem

Still make'n changes would like a 3" riser bar,tomson layback, wtb seat, and a front disc brake run through the head tube bmx style


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Mr.Bee said:


> 17/21t Dingle cog on the tread on side
> 32/28 rings up front.


Ah, so you are using the middle and small chainrings for the dingle? Standard 104 / 64 bcd? Chainline is good on both gear rations?


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

Just 2 rings up front, 
Chain line is good with a 3/32 9 speed chain but needs a half link to be able to use all cogs, and even crossed to 28/17 and 32/21 (but only with a shorter chain length)


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Mr.Bee said:


> Just 2 rings up front,


Understood that, but which two, middle and inner or middle and outer?


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

I just finished building this 'un up..... It sees about half pavement, half dirt, as it is with the hardtail. Not much trail riding in the area. Here's more details.


----------



## hksigman (Jul 24, 2011)

Now that is sweet looking.
I just put some Yowelli bars on my converted ss cannondale...they are 3 1/2-4 inch rise bars similar to what you are using currently....



Mr.Bee said:


> 18" 2011 KM on Halo's with a Surly fixed/disc hub.
> 17/21t Dingle cog on the tread on side
> and a 15t Velosolo bolt on cog on the disc side.
> surly tug
> ...


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

slocaus said:


> Understood that, but which two, middle and inner or middle and outer?


middle and inner


----------



## jiminyt (Jun 27, 2006)

*My Project- Moots YBB*

First, sorry for the pic. I will post better ones soon.

Still working on dialing the chainline. I moved one spacer from the drive side of the XT Hollowtech II to get and chainline of 45mm in the front, the back measures 44.5mm. I am a little worried about the thread engagement on the nondrive side.

The gearing is 32-18.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

^^^that's a softtail? or is there a pivot hiding in there that i can't see?

you haven't had any problems riding it fixed? i was under the impression rear sus & fg don't play well together.


----------



## jiminyt (Jun 27, 2006)

*no pivot*

no pivot, no change in chainstay length, works great.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

nice


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That Moots has to be the blingest (though not in a bad way) mtb fix I've seen. Quite impressive.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Mr.Bee said:


> Monkey


That's a sick monkey. I still don't see how you guys ride with no brakes. I'd spend a lot of the time with my face on the ground without brakes.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Practice practice practice. That's the only way I've been able to ride fixed without brakes. watch your speed and anticipate everything being worse than it is. Like riding a motorcycle on public roadways, assume that everyone is trying to kill you. be alert and watch your back. ride defensively.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

p nut said:


> That's a sick monkey. I still don't see how you guys ride with no brakes. I'd spend a lot of the time with my face on the ground without brakes.


Different terrain maybe? No one in hell it'd be possible to ride without brakes on the trails out here in Ourygoon. I barely survive with only a front brake!

regardless, sweet fixay brah.


----------



## jiminyt (Jun 27, 2006)

*moots ybb update*

changed some parts


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

jiminyt said:


> no pivot, no change
> in chainstay length, works great.[/QUOTE
> 
> Is that to tighten the chain then?


----------



## jiminyt (Jun 27, 2006)

*?*

Hey Mr. Bee, I don't follow you. It has an eno in the back. Since the chainstay length is effectively constant an eno works fine to maintain chain tension.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Mr.Bee, sick. Keep it up. I like the idea of the BMX head tube action - but your fork needs provisions or do you run it out the bottom of the steerer tube? See Redline Orbis. Im amazed that Surly hub is the only one on the market (ISO disc, threaded cog and lock ring), if there was a blingier option, I'd be more inclined to go that route with a front disc fixed mtb.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

illnacord said:


> Im amazed that Surly hub is the only one on the market (ISO disc, threaded cog and lock ring), if there was a blingier option, I'd be more inclined to go that route with a front disc fixed mtb.


Paul has been making a very nice one for a while too, and I recently noticed that Phil Wood lists an option on their site too


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

boomn said:


> Paul has been making a very nice one for a while too, and I recently noticed that Phil Wood lists an option on their site too


both great options.... however i hate having to remove cogs after i've been pedaling with them... its a PITA to remove...

pretty much stick with tomicogs now myself


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> both great options.... however i hate having to remove cogs after i've been pedaling with them... its a PITA to remove...
> 
> pretty much stick with tomicogs now myself


which is exactly why one of those companies needs to step up with an ISO/ISO hub :thumbsup:


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

boomn said:


> which is exactly why one of those companies needs to step up with an ISO/ISO hub :thumbsup:


Rear brake just slows you down...


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

I finally got around to watching some of the videos posted in this thread and was pretty stoked to see some fixed trail riding. Killer sound tracks too.

There are a few good fixie riders here in the Mid-Atlantic (Drevil, L-Dub1, et al) that I've been lucky to ride with but the BMX / trail inspired riding in those videos is some good stuff! Keep the videos and good vibes flowing.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

What's the general consensus on riding fixed mountain bike on platforms? I don't like being attached to my pedals but not sure how safe my shins and calves will be if I convert my Monocog to fixie.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

AnonymouseTech said:


> What's the general consensus on riding fixed mountain bike on platforms?


Don't know what other people think, but I would strongly advise against it.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

asphaltdude said:


> Don't know what other people think, but I would strongly advise against it.


+1
Even after only a month or so of fixed riding, I'd say it's a good idea to be attached to the pedals somehow, be it toe cages or clipless pedals.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Burro straps and platform pedals taken straight from the fixed-gear freestyler handbook work great for me. Technical terrain, lots of log-overs, 20-30 mile rides...all good. Very lightweight, too.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

AnonymouseTech said:


> What's the general consensus on riding fixed mountain bike on platforms? I don't like being attached to my pedals but not sure how safe my shins and calves will be if I convert my Monocog to fixie.


Ride what you normally ride.

If you have platforms on your coasty bike, ride platforms fixed.
If you have clip ons on your coasty bike, ride clip ons fixed.


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

After you get a pedal to the back of the leg when your foot slips cause it will happen then you will know the true meaning of why the call fixed gear bikes "machines" freewheel is one thing but the locked in centrifugal force that comes back around is like loose piston.
I ride straps.


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

And here's a video from Big Bear. 
I added a front break thinking it would give me some confidence to charge more on the DH's it sure did right over the bars at 5:00 Good Times!

Pine Knot Trail Big Bear Ca. 8-11 - YouTube


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

buddhak said:


> Burro straps and platform pedals taken straight from the fixed-gear freestyler handbook work great for me. Technical terrain, lots of log-overs, 20-30 mile rides...all good. Very lightweight, too.


+1 I love my Burro straps on my fixed gear road bike


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

Any particular pedal preferences w/the Burro's that you guys recommend? I've also been thinking of trying a bolt-on disc cog over my standard set-up. Any feedback on that set-up?
Thanks.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

i wrecked my knee several years ago riding clipless(my fault, not the pedals) & couldn't bring myself to go back to them so i tried just about every variation i ran across since then. holdfast straps & powerstraps just felt awkward to me so i stuck with platforms & skate shoes until i began riding fixed.

can anyone here compare those burro straps to holdfast, powerstrap, etc from experience? maybe i should give them a try.

anyway, i ran across this kind of mini toeclip a while back & they handle all my fg mtbing needs. enough attachment that i've never slipped but easy to get in & out, light, sturdy, & cheap








i even just bought a chrome pair for my new fg road(only) bike i am building...


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

^^^ Those resin toe clips would get destroyed minutes into a ride if they were on my bike.

I used Powergrips for about 3 years on a 26" SS and they worked out really well. The were easy to get in and out of, they were dirt cheap, they kept me from being bounced out of the pedals when things got rough, they allowed me to get out of the pedals instantly if things got rough, and they allowed me to generate power on the upstroke as needed. It took about one season of riding to get the straps and the rider broken in. The pedals they came with with seriously cheap looking, but to my surprise, the straps failed before the pedals did. Sometimes getting into the pedals was a challenge (but not as much of a challenge as the clipless were at times). Now I use Burro straps on HT flat pedals (generic 17mm flats like the Kona Wah Wah), and the list of benefits is very similar. The Burros are burlier, though, and they allow freedom in pedal choice. Total price was about 3x what I paid for the Powergrips, however. And for good reason. I have huge pedal surface area, a burly strap, and the whole shebang probably weighs under 500gm. The Burro set up is an improvement for me, at least. I think the Powergrips would have worked pretty well with the FG, but to be honest I never tried them in that capacity.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

I have used those type of mini clips for 20 years with no real issues.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

boomn, now that I'm holding an ISO cog, the ISO/ISO duplex flip flop hub is something of an object of desire.


----------



## iridetitus (Sep 16, 2004)

after 8-10 rides I'm starting to have some mechanicals, but I love this thing...


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

iridetitus said:


> after 8-10 rides I'm starting to have some mechanicals, but I love this thing...[/QUOTE]
> 
> How are you handling chain tension? I couldn't tell from the photos.
> Thanks!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

illnacord said:


> boomn, now that I'm holding an ISO cog, the ISO/ISO duplex flip flop hub is something of an object of desire.


Seriously! Maybe you should try to convince Phil Wood or Paul to make some ISO/ISO hubs so that hub itself is as desirable as the idea of it. I'd be more into pushing this forward if my current FGMTB wasn't v-brake only


----------



## inabnibbs (Apr 18, 2011)

*sick bikes*

question though is it necessary to have track ends or horizontal dropouts for fixed or can it be accomplished with vertical, like I have on some of the previous bikes 
BTW I am around 210-15 lbs so I know there will be a lot of pressure applied during braking


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

With an ENO eccentric disc hub you should be ok with vert drop outs. Otherwise its the magic gear and case full of cheap chains.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

illnacord said:


> boomn, now that I'm holding an ISO cog, the ISO/ISO duplex flip flop hub is something of an object of desire.





boomn said:


> Seriously! Maybe you should try to convince Phil Wood or Paul to make some ISO/ISO hubs so that hub itself is as desirable as the idea of it. I'd be more into pushing this forward if my current FGMTB wasn't v-brake only


I tried about 2 plus years back with Phil and Pauls. Pauls told me they would never do a fixed disc, but about 6 months later they did. I ended up with the Surly fixed disc, since I could not justify the Phil hub. ISO/ISO would be sweet, but I fear we are way too small a minority to every get one. 

Now if we can get that zealot DavidCopperfield on your side, but he wants long travel and gears.  :eekster:


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I have had a lot of good luck with the "poor mans eno" or filed axle. You just gotta use a manly skewer.


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

Mongoose Zuma 69'er, Club Roost Grand Tour GTS 27" bars, 32 x 18 BB5 up front only.


----------



## iridetitus (Sep 16, 2004)

for the jamis dragon, 33:17 is the magical ratio. no tensioner needed. it was perfect for 3+ yrs as a ss, but 8-10 rides in set up as a fg and I'm starting to drop the chain a couple times each ride. haven't sorted out why...yet...


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

iridetitus said:


> for the jamis dragon, 33:17 is the magical ratio. no tensioner needed. it was perfect for 3+ yrs as a ss, but 8-10 rides in set up as a fg and I'm starting to drop the chain a couple times each ride. haven't sorted out why...yet...


With the single speed, you can get away with more slop because you don't have to worry about the constant backpressure/backpedaling as on a fixie. I always make sure that the drivetrain on my fixies are taut.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I have been getting chaindrop on mine too. I think its the chainline. I am going from a 113 to a 122mm square taper spindle. So that should move my chainline out 4.5mm. And i can prob dial it in perfectly with some spacers between the ring and spider.

Im also replacing the chain ring from a crappy seven speed to a "dimension bmx chainring" 

That should take care of my droppin issues.

If i were you, i would make sure you chainline and tension is good. If either one is poor, you will drop the chain.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Drevil said:


> With the single speed, you can get away with more slop because you don't have to worry about the constant backpressure/backpedaling as on a fixie. I always make sure that the drivetrain on my fixies are taut.





Sheepo5669 said:


> I have been getting chaindrop on mine too. I think its the chainline.
> 
> If i were you, i would make sure you chainline and tension is good. If either one is poor, you will drop the chain.


Agreed 1000%, both chainline and tension precision become more critical on a fixed MTB. :yesnod:


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

I use a 1/8 chain and have not dropped it yet. It's heavy and lots of noise but it works, I have just enough room in the dropouts to keep tension. Although as the chain is getting old and stretching I will have to replace it soon. I'm sure I won't be able to make it work if I remove a link.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

The BB I use allows you to adjust the chainline, so I always had that part perfect. The Karate Monkey frame w/tug let me do tension easily. The "gearie" chainring I started with would drop the chain occasionally no matter how snug the tension - especially on technical bumpy descents.

An SS chainring was the cure.

For a "magic" gear, if you're not quite there you could try a "ghost" ring:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I never knew you could run fixed with a ghost haha I'm in college and haven't learned this much yet :lol:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I never knew you could run fixed with a ghost haha I'm in college and haven't learned this much yet :lol:


It's actually in the FAQ: MTBR.com Single Speed Forum - Single Speed FAQ Item #8


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I must have missed that line


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I never knew you could run fixed with a ghost haha I'm in college and haven't learned this much yet :lol:


I've wondered about this myself. Fortunately, I have never been desperate enough to try. My FGs have typically been high-stakes machines, where equipment failures could easily pile drive me in the path of traffic. I tend to stick with tried and true methods for my FGs.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm too much of a bike snob to do that...I'd just buy a new frame :thumbsup:


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I'm too much of a bike snob to do that...I'd just buy a new frame :thumbsup:


Well...that's another solution.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My first option would be custom fabbing some horizontal dropouts


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@jfcooper, great re-use on the 'goose 69er. Looks fun as a beater bike!!! If you hit the singletrack and smoke some dudes on $8000 black sheeps, that would be priceless.


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep, that's the idea! I'm racing the Ring the Peak ride with it and should be lots of fun. 72 miles pus about 8k of climbing.


----------



## iridetitus (Sep 16, 2004)

Sheepo5669 said:


> I have had a lot of good luck with the "poor mans eno" or filed axle. You just gotta use a manly skewer.


elaborate, please. is this an axle you filed (how, if so), or one purchased?

would it be possible to have an ever so slightly larger diameter 33t chainring fabricated, or does the circumference have to be exact?


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

The axle (solid or hollow) of the rear wheel gets filed flatter on the driveside and non-driveside ends, but in such a way the flattened sides face the same direction. You have just made an eccentric axle. You have also made your rear wheel yours forever as nobody will ever buy that thing off of you.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

iridetitus said:


> elaborate, please. is this an axle you filed (how, if so), or one purchased?
> 
> would it be possible to have an ever so slightly larger diameter 33t chainring fabricated, or does the circumference have to be exact?


Howdy,
The axles I have filed are just stock hollow axles on a QR hub. They might manufacture something along those lines premade but it is very very easy to do it yourself.(way easier than changing out an axle)

Step one- Get your chain tension as close to a "magic gear" as you can using different gearing and a half link. A bit too tight or a bit too loose is ideal. Any more and it will be too drastic to correct.

Step 2- remove the wheel and QR and grab one side of the axle with a pair of burly vice grips. File the other side down until you get a nice smooth flat section. Dont take off too much if you dont need to.

3- Use the vicegrips to hold the filed section while you do the other side. Try to file both sides "on the same plane" but a little variance is okay

4- Install the wheel after you put on the chain. Its actually tougher than it seems to get the filed sides fully forward or backward. I have found that you can use the visegrips to hold one side while you insert the other into the dropout. Then follow with the other side. Look and make sure that the filed sides havent turned to a useless angle.

5- Install QR and pull chain tight and close the hell out of the QR. Refile if you cannot achieve chain tension and repeat.

6- Make sure the wheel is straight and centered between the chainstays and the seatstays and the axle is actually in the dropout. Sometimes one or both sides dont sit in properly while you try to adj the chain tension.

Should be way strong enough on a fixed gear. I hardly ever "go big" on it much less go fast down hills over rough stuff.

Hope that helped!
Sheepo


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

Been spending a lot of quality time over the bars with the monkey lately,

Tire blows out at :55 you can hear it 






(my buddy Kyle on his Unknown FSFS)


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

Insane!! I thought that you landed on your head there for a moment.

Crazy kids these days...


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr. Bee,

That video was...well, there is no other word for it...rad.

Like 1985 rad.:thumbsup:


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

buddhak said:


> That video was...well, there is no other word for it...rad.
> 
> Like 1985 rad.:thumbsup:


That pretty much sums it up; the way that many of us *used* to ride bikes.


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the kine words and photos guys 
I remember 1985, I have been looking into a pair of checked slip on Vans.

After every wreck I replay it over and over and with the beauty of video it is forever
I belive two factors were at play that being Kyle that I was chase'n is approaching 20
where I am approaching 40 we just push each other to ride in strange ways.


----------



## yliu4 (Oct 2, 2011)

Dang, makes me wanna build one too!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*1899*

Thomas Edison, the first hipster, is caught here doing crazy stunts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> Thomas Edison, the first hipster, is caught here doing crazy stunts. :thumbsup:


Ya all bikes were fixed up until about 1900, I belive tour de France was fixed up untill the 1930's


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*shot of Beatrix this evening*

Up at little creek


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I was doing it before it was cool.


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> I was doing it before it was cool.


dude It's not cool, not cool at all :nono:


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Up at little creek


Are those the funky Ergon pedals on there? How do you like them?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Sheepo5669 said:


> I was doing it before it was cool.


You too? My first FG 1972, even before Barbara Mandrell.


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

Howdy Folks... 

Glad to see that there are more than a few of us around that have found true adventure on a bike...w/o all of the technology that ruins the ride 

I'll post my steeds as soon as I meet the '10 post' requirement before allowing images or links. This is post #1.

Burnsey


----------



## yellowniner (Oct 3, 2011)

I started single speeeding this spring and love it. I have a chain tensioner and re-used my existing rear hub with a spacer kit, but my chain falls off on the rough stuff. Any advice on the white industries eno hub? I have an MCR niner frame?


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

yellowniner said:


> I started single speeeding this spring and love it. I have a chain tensioner and re-used my existing rear hub with a spacer kit, but my chain falls off on the rough stuff. Any advice on the white industries eno hub? I have an MCR niner frame?


This thread's about fixed gear mountain bikes. The disc ENO would make a fine FG hub.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

slocaus said:


> You too? My first FG 1972, even before Barbara Mandrell.


I have been doing it since back in the day. 2010 I believe it was. Ahh, those were the years... And who is Barbara Mandrell? Is she like a Taylor Swift wanna-be or what?


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

So, I would like to share with everyone that I have constantly been dumping the chain. Even with perfect chain tension and chain line. Turns out its frame flex. There are many things I love about Sweaty Betty but the extreme flex is NOT one of them. Believe it or not its actually smoother than my jabberwocky on singletrack which makes riding rough stuff nice. So its not all negative.

So I clamped a front derailleur on as a make shift chain guide and I haven't dropped the chain once since. Even with the chain extremely loose. 
Here is a pic with my most current set up. Smaller gear and real brake hoods and a front brake.









I have thoroughly enjoyed racing cross on her as well


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

My Steeds, from then and now...Working on a Fourth. Nothing Pretty.

Gunnar Ruffian









Surly 1x1









Rock Lobster









I currently ride the Gunnar on a weekly basis, on the same trails as I'd ride anything else.Just swapped out for a carbon riser bar and a Maxxis Crossmark 2.2 on the front, otherwise it's how I currently role 
The Surly is long gone (sold) and the Rock Lobster, which was my personnal favorite, had an early death (frame toasted). All are based on a 26" wheel. I am currently building up a Kona Unit 29er . I'll test the waters and see how the ride differs. Good Times!


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

SSPirate,

That is a fine collection, sir. I hereby nominate you for the FGMTB thread "bike gigolo" crown.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got the bike, I've got the wheel, need a few things and I'll be riding fixed gear in no time (aside from my fixed gear road bike).


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

Just a recent pic,









and here's a pic of my buddy doing a ladder drop on his fixed.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Mr.Bee said:


> Been spending a lot of quality time over the bars with the monkey lately,
> 
> Tire blows out at :55 you can hear it
> 
> ...


That was a pretty cool vid. Do you have any pics of the Unknown? I was looking at a Volume Thrasher or Leader Hurricane, but looking for other options as well. I like that it's got ample tire clearance.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Have you considered this one?

Specialized Bicycle Components : P.Fix


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Or the All City Dropout?

Do you (phsycle) want a 120mm or 135mm hear hub spacing for your frame?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's a little tease of my newly built fixed gear mtb. Only reason I'm not showing a full picture yet is because it's not complete...need brake cables, that's it. But for now here's the drivetrain.


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

QR on a fixed hub yikes


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Agreed, it might move. At least a tugnut on those dropouts.

I did it on my Inbred with sliders and vertical drops, was fine.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr.Bee said:


> QR on a fixed hub yikes


Yikes is right. SRASS, redundant drivetrain security measures will save you tears and blood. See if you can get a chain tug on there.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Relaxxxxx, it's fiiiine :lol: I haven't even had a chance to ride it. I will get my some tuggers though.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Dumb question..will the Surly Tuggnut work on my dropouts? I've seen them used on those dropouts before but wasn't sure if it was suggested. It's hard to tell by the picture but the axle is basically all of the way back in the right dropout. It doesn't go all the way back like it looks.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Dunno,

But I'd experiment with the cheapest dual set screw style tensioner you can find. SOmething like this. I feel like I bought my set for about $12, but I cannot find them online right now.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I have been happy with an XT skewer and not chain tentioners. My axle hasnt slipped yet after about 6 months of riding


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

buddhak said:


> Dunno,
> 
> But I'd experiment with the cheapest dual set screw style tensioner you can find. SOmething like this. I feel like I bought my set for about $12, but I cannot find them online right now.


I was under the impression that you can't use nut-tuggers in forward-facing dropouts, and they wouldn't do anything in the forward-facing dropouts anyways.

Unless I'm completely wrong, and the guys at the hipster shop that I patronize are just full of **** and don't know what they're talking about. But that's preposterous. I'm never wrong.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

erik1245 said:


> I was under the impression that you can't use nut-tuggers in forward-facing dropouts, and they wouldn't do anything in the forward-facing dropouts anyways.
> 
> Unless I'm completely wrong, and the guys at the hipster shop that I patronize are just full of **** and don't know what they're talking about. But that's preposterous. I'm never wrong.


I hate hipster bike shops! We had one in atlanta called "No brakes".

Whatever you do, dont expect them to carry brakes or brake accessories! :bluefrown:

That place was pretty lame. They did carry half links though. So I guess hipsters are good for something.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

erik1245 said:


> I was under the impression that you can't use nut-tuggers in forward-facing dropouts, and they wouldn't do anything in the forward-facing dropouts anyways.
> 
> Unless I'm completely wrong, and the guys at the hipster shop that I patronize are just full of **** and don't know what they're talking about. But that's preposterous. I'm never wrong.


They don't know what they are talking about. The tugnut fastens to the axle and braces against the *back* of the dropout to *keep the axle from moving forward*. Get one from another bike shop, and don't go see the hipster idiots again..

This is a Surly CrossCheck with horizontal dropouts that face forward!


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

^^^ whoomp, der it is!

EDIT: well, I guess a single set screw tensioner will work also. Thanks for the pic, slocaus. Redline makes some simple cheap ones as well. If you drink and ride, though, the Surlys are hard to beat.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

What hub is that? A better fix might be to simply change the axle to a solid, bolt on axle.

That being said.. I've used a quick release skewers on a fixie MTB no problem. I use old XT skewers and always carry a spare (when I said no problem, I lied; on two occasions I've had a problem. Once I dropped the chain cause the cog moved forward in the dropout (was using a filled dropout/axle combo on a frame with vertical drop-outs) and then once I managed to bend an axle (wasn't XT), although I am not convinced it was because I was riding fixed either).

Converting to a solid axle should fix all problems though. Shimano and Surly hubs both use 10x1 axles which are fairly cheap ($10 or so) from your LBS.

Another option is to purchase a secure, anti-theft skewer for your QR. You can really wrench those down with supplied tools (or hex head depending on your make/model) and you won't see any problems either.

Here is an example, but know there are million options, many of which are classier or cheaper
VO Anti-theft Skewers


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

The nice thing about doubling up QR or bolt on wheel retention with a tensioner is that you can put less muscle and destructive force into the whole affair. Redundancy, to be redundant again.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

buddhak said:


> Redundancy, to be redundant again.


Engineer friend calls it "repetitive redundancy".


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

buddhak said:


> The nice thing about doubling up QR or bolt on wheel retention with a tensioner is that you can put less muscle and destructive force into the whole affair. Redundancy, to be redundant again.


Agreed. I don't know how many hub locknuts I've crushed over the months because I had to crunch down extra-tight on the axle nuts to prevent the wheel from slipping. Next time I run into a bit of cash, some tugnuts will go onto that bike.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally got the beast done










No slippage yet..but haven't truly tested it yet either


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats! Drop bars for x2 difficulty modifier, I see. Have you considered Burro straps or the like?


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice looking ride! I like the scorcherish style. One question tho... I see a lot of these drop bar rigs on here, and I always wonder, how you could handle rocks roots and logs on them. Do you just ride less techy terrain? Personally, my favorite thing about riding fixed is the challenge of unforgiving terrain versus pedals that like to keep moving. 

Also, I don't think the tensioner thing is so critical on fg bikes for the trail. You are not going to be exerting anymore force backwards as you are forwards on trails. Ergo, if a qr is fine for smashing up a hill, it's more than ok for resisting down one. I use a qr on my fixed, and don't really make use of my inbuilt tennsioners, and I've only ever have had my wheel slip climbing.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

killsurfcity said:


> Nice looking ride! I like the scorcherish style. One question tho... I see a lot of these drop bar rigs on here, and I always wonder, how you could handle rocks roots and logs on them. Do you just ride less techy terrain? Personally, my favorite thing about riding fixed is the challenge of unforgiving terrain versus pedals that like to keep moving.
> 
> Also, I don't think the tensioner thing is so critical on fg bikes for the trail. You are not going to be exerting anymore force backwards as you are forwards on trails. Ergo, if a qr is fine for smashing up a hill, it's more than ok for resisting down one. I use a qr on my fixed, and don't really make use of my inbuilt tennsioners, and I've only ever have had my wheel slip climbing.


Um, need I remind you about how your generic QR experiment ended, sir?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm rocking Burro straps on my road bike and love them, probably just going to swap pedals out from bike to bike versus buying new pedals and straps. This was sort of a budget bike, and so far I've got less than $40 in it. Hopefully getting a new saddle and some updated tires for xmas, though.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

New crankset and a few minor changes to the bike since my last photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

buddhak said:


> Um, need I remind you about how your generic QR experiment ended, sir?


ok, if i did have a tensioner, i would have gotten out of the woods faster. BUT, it would not have stopped my stripping that plastic piece of junk!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Took my bike out for a short ride last Friday..very cold and kinda muddy  about 5 miles though, and no axle slipping with the quick release. Rode it around at work quite a bit and did some fixie skids in the parking lot (some were sitting down too) and still no slipping.


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

There you go! I think a quality QR makes all the difference.


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

I've now just got a attach a fixed cog to a disc thingy comin. What gear do you ride? Not sure whether to convert the 26 or 29er.............


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

2010 Redline Monocog, running 33x18 fixed and just did my first cross race on her! Kenda Small Block 8s and an 18 tooth TomiCog are the only things that aren't stock.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^ moto-style brakes, is that because you're running fixed or do all of your bikes have the right handed from brake?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*front not from


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Basically. All because of Sheldon Brown, both favoring the front brake in general in technical descents and trying fixed. And many many thanks to the Tomicog.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

FYI: If you ride a FGMTB, URA Ninja.

Happy holidays.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

buddhak said:


> FYI: If you ride a FGMTB, URA Ninja.
> 
> Happy holidays.


Nice!


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

Spinnyspinspin said:


> 2010 Redline Monocog, running 33x18 fixed and just did my first cross race on her! Kenda Small Block 8s and an 18 tooth TomiCog are the only things that aren't stock.


SB8's do not work so well in mud. I made that mistake once. Nice Bike!


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks! The SB8's actually did pretty well. That was the first race of the day and it was held at an apple orchard, so pretty much anybody who raced before the temperature dropped around 1 pm had tires that looked like that. The mud wasn't as wet as it was plentiful but traction was a ***** for most of the course. It made passing people really interesting, because as soon as I would get my front tire past their rear one of us would slide into the other.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I really like SB8's for almost all conditions. Never had an issue with them in mud (nothing crazy though)


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Spinnyspinspin, good on ya for racing CX. A few cats were racing fixed gear -brakeless- at the CX race in the park, like what! ... were you undergeared and spinning out (like your name says?) - just a heads up the basic gear inches CX SS run is 63 gear inches. Look up your gear inches here: Rabbit, a singlespeed and fixed-gear cycling calculator


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

I did a practice lap of SSUK on SB8's I fell off so much I lost count, luckily my mate said you're not racing on those before we left, so packed the Nevagals.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

For the race I threw the stock chainring back on (33t) which gave me 53 gear inches, roughly. I have been running a 38 for commuting, which is 61 GI, but went on a trail ride the other day in the mud and the snow and figured it would be a tough gear to push during a race when I was expecting poor traction. 

The course was set up pretty snaky, with only one stretch that gave an opportunity for picking up speed. I instead used it as the one place I could recover, and speeds were low enough through the muddy apple orchard I never felt like the gear I was running was too spinny. Given some pavement and less mud I might have felt otherwise.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Fixed + snow trail + frozen puddle skids + icy descents with only affront brake = lots o'fun.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Tomi-Cizzzzzzzog!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

How many bikes do you have Dion? Just curious :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I got a little snow riding in yesterday  so much fun


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like perfect riding weather, p nut and dion, and nice rides! It's been so nice here all the snow is melting and turning the trails into muddy swamps. I finally see why people rag on the SB8's ability to handle mud. They have done fine for me in the snow, but tried to get out Sunday and Monday and both times had to cut my rides short because I didn't want to ruin the trail. Also had zero traction whatsoever in the rear.

Did some tooling around town on the Monocog instead, but not nearly as enjoyable because there is no such thing as a bike lane in Santa Fe and it's scary enough sharing the road with people here when I'm in a car, too. Hoping for some colder weather to harden up the dirt so's I can ride!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Spinny, Im pretty sure people toast toast.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

So what does the phrase "you're toast" actually mean?


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Probably this


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

When will all this violence end? Vodafone slapped for socially irresponsible knife and toaster ad :: Idealog :: the magazine and website of New Zealand creative business, ideas and innovation


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

What is this world coming to?

But anyway,

Lets get this sh*t on track










Getting ****ING RAD at the parents house!
Thats about all I got for bunnyhopping a fixed gear. Shits tough. I aint no Kyle.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Sheepo5669 said:


> How many bikes do you have Dion? Just curious :thumbsup:


I have 6 right now, a project bike, and an "unbike".

Me on my unbike.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Where are you doing this that people don't seem that interested? You, sir, are rad. I would totally be watching.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> What is this world coming to?
> 
> But anyway,
> 
> ...


Is that a chain tensioner on that fixie? Wouldn't take that to the trail.


----------



## allrachet (Aug 5, 2011)

nice bikes guys


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Dion said:


> I have 6 right now, a project bike, and an "unbike".
> 
> Me on my unbike.


I'm seeing instant asphalt face plant with one touch of the brake! Ouch.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Dion said:


> Me on my unbike. ]


So, is that like walking with handlebars, but with less efficiency?


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

So... what exactly do you _do_ on an unbike? I want a video now.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Just roll around. This is not me, but this is how you ride one. I learned how to ride these 23 years ago! Of course, the ones we built were with threaded 1" forks and thread on pegs = crap. But, they worked and were fun.

I can't do the no-handed variation (it always falls), but I can roll with both feet on the pegs and one hand. Usually, you'll leave a foot off as a balance leg (1:14 in the vid). I can roll this thing for blocks and blocks as long as there's no loss of speed (like going uphill).

Sometimes we'll just have a wheel and some pegs, "bowl" the wheel, run, and jump on with two feet and balance. NO handlebars, no fork - just a wheel and two pegs. I guess I outta be saying, "I'm too old for this sh*t" but it's just way too fun to roll past some fixie kids on this thing.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

So what is that? No-gear? Zero-speed? Is there a 29er version?


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

p nut said:


> So what is that? No-gear? Zero-speed? Is there a 29er version?


It's an unbike!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

MrBaker said:


> Is that a chain tensioner on that fixie? Wouldn't take that to the trail.


I actually wouldnt take it on trails without the tensioner. The chain tension is perfect until you resist the pedals or accelerate. The frame flexes and creates slack. The spring tensioner takes up that temporary slack and keeps the chain on.

I have thrown way too many chains to count without it and not one with it + front derailleur.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Okay hold on. Just a wheel with pegs!? If the Unbike wasnt challenging enough.

It kinda reminds me of this thing. Really freaking cool, but absolutely impracticable.










But having fun is fun no matter how you do it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Unless you're doing it like this.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dion said:


> It's an unbike!


How 's it climb?


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Impossible wheel - or "BC" wheel


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

It's a little known fact that the "BC" stands for "Becoming Crippled".


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> I actually wouldnt take it on trails without the tensioner. The chain tension is perfect until you resist the pedals or accelerate. The frame flexes and creates slack. The spring tensioner takes up that temporary slack and keeps the chain on.
> 
> I have thrown way too many chains to count without it and not one with it + front derailleur.


But.... Your hub is still fixed, as in no coasty bits?


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

erik1245 said:


> But.... Your hub is still fixed, as in no coasty bits?


Its got a freehub on the other side that never gets any action :thumbsup:

18 tooth Tomi on the drive side + a filed down axle for a little adjustment.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

wadester said:


> Impossible wheel - or "BC" wheel


THAT'S IT! We just made ours with foot pegs... Usually the joke was to steal a guy's wheel when he was working on his bike and roll away.

It was the early 90's and we were living off BMX, FunYuns and candy...


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*me and pinky today*

55 degrees and awesome


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> 55 degrees and awesome


Are those FSA Metropolis bars? If so, how do they hold up offroad?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

FKMTB07 said:


> Are those FSA Metropolis bars? If so, how do they hold up offroad?


they are, lotsa miles on them, seem to be just peachy


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> they are, lotsa miles on them, seem to be just peachy


Cool, thanks. I've got a pair on my commuter/do-it-all bike and have been taking them, nervously, on more and more offroad rides. They seem to hold up fine so far, but I haven't had them very long.


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

Fixed last night off for a play later..................


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice! I finally got around to building my Karate Monkey back up as a fixed gear mtb. It's been a long time since I've ridden fixed mtb, and I was really craving it. Mine's got Soma Junebug drop bars tho.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

I have absolutely no need for another rigid SS 9er, but damn I love me some Karate Monkey bike p0rn. I love how all of your cable stops, disc tabs, rack mounts, etc. on the back of the bike all look so lonely and unused. Nice lookin' ride.


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

Just got back after a 3 hour ride, absolutely loved it. The gearing's too low (32 X 16) but that's fixable..........and I was just looking at my Bristol Bike Jumble spare On One, Midge, Mary and Mungo bars, decisions, decisions. Oh and a Brooks B17 will go on when it gets a tad less muddy.....


----------



## dborden10 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Sette Reken SS*

Here is my new hardtail SS!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Sweet fixie brah.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

dborden10 said:


> Here is my new hardtail SS!


Nice, but wrong thread, padre. Fixed gear bikes only.

BTW, you could probably take out a link or two to get better chain wrap around that rear cog.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

flashes said:


> The gearing's too low (32 X 16) but that's fixable....


A 2:1 ratio on a fixed might kill your rear tire pretty quickly.


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm going to try 34 X 16, (as I just found I have a 34 Uno chainring in the heap of doom).


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, that gearing should give you just over 61 gear inches, which I find to be fairly manageable on my fixie.


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

Is that on a 29er?


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

let's bump this thread...

here is my new "hipster mountain bike"

just finished it last week & spent the past weekend hitting the trials...even ran some easier single-track on it

lotsa fun :cornut:


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey NICE bike mister!


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

markaitch said:


> let's bump this thread...
> 
> here is my new "hipster mountain bike"
> 
> ...


She's purdy. What tires are those? From the pic looks like wacky tread.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Look like cheapy Kenda cyclocross tires to me, based on the brown side wall and the green/pink logo. I had those on my 'cross bike when I first started racing. They were like 10 bucks a piece but rode amazingly well and lasted a really long time.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

FKMTB07 said:


> Look like cheapy Kenda cyclocross tires to me, based on the brown side wall and the green/pink logo. I had those on my 'cross bike when I first started racing. They were like 10 bucks a piece but rode amazingly well and lasted a really long time.


^^^this

had these same tires before & FKMTB07 is right that they ride unbelievably well & are long lasting, especially considering the price. while surly may say fatties fit fine...i don't think they quite meant this frame for mtbing so i am fighting tire clearance on it & cx tires are my solution. plus...the fact that the sidewalls match-up with everything closed the deal for me on them :winker:

some time ago, somebody posted a video somewhere around here of his buddy riding a 700c fg bike off-road that inspired me to give it a try since i ride fixed on pavement & i fell in love with it. now that i have gotten old, beat-up, & slow...riding this kind of bike on the trails makes me feel like i am at least challenging myself a little & it really is a hoot.

this is the 3rd time i have built a bike like this & you would not believe the looks i get & conversations i get into when i have one at the trailhead. i literally sold the previous 2 right out from under me there...


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

FKMTB07 said:


> Look like cheapy Kenda cyclocross tires to me, based on the brown side wall and the green/pink logo. I had those on my 'cross bike when I first started racing. They were like 10 bucks a piece but rode amazingly well and lasted a really long time.


Yep, cheapy Kendas for sure, I've got the same ones! Used on a Windsor Clockwork for rad cyclocross action....with road caliper brakes. :thumbsup:


----------



## TJR (Apr 18, 2008)

*Love my Monocog!*








Sorry for the bad photo.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

TJR said:


> View attachment 675007
> 
> Sorry for the bad photo.


You running nevegal front ignitor rear? Cool lookin' bike.


----------



## TJR (Apr 18, 2008)

Spinnyspinspin said:


> You running nevegal front ignitor rear? Cool lookin' bike.


Yes, 2.3 neve up front ignitor on the rear. Thanks.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Bet that combo rocks. I'll have to try that sometime.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

I rode Tony from Iro Cycles fixed 29er at his customer appreciation day a few years back and then kept an eye on CL for a fixed hub. Managed to score the whole wheel for $60 since no one else would drive out to meet this guy. 








New frame, old parts. Surly Troll 18". Running 34/17 fixed, 34/22 (yeah I know that redonkulously low) freewheel. 









My original plan was to run a larger ring up front and use the fixed side for commuting and to get to the trailhead, then flip and have a easy gear for MTBing. But after taking it out on the trails there was no turning back. I still ride the free side about 15% of the time, when I want to wrap up a long ride, but take it easy. Honestly freewheeling feels like cheating to me now. 

I was rocking and old steel Nashbar frame, but with vert drops it took all manner of filing and half links to keep the chain tensioned right. Plus I can swap out to IGH and tour on the Troll, so I figured it was justifiable. 

















Heres a quick vid of me working on some log sawing skillz on a flat patch near the local trails. Finally can get over ones around 10", but larger than that and I don't know how to keep the back from bucking up too much. Pointers?
Fixed Gear Mountain Biking on Vimeo


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

bike for days said:


> Heres a quick vid of me working on some log sawing skillz on a flat patch near the local trails. Finally can get over ones around 10", but larger than that and I don't know how to keep the back from bucking up too much. Pointers?
> Fixed Gear Mountain Biking on Vimeo


I tend to rock / push the bike out ahead so my butt is way back over the rear wheel like you would descending steep hills. You have to push it out then pull it back pretty quick. That was the only way I could find to keep the seat from pounding me in the butt as it hops, and your knees have to be well bent.


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

bike for days, dig the rig. is that belmont plateau in philly? sure as hell looks like it!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I suck at riding logs fixed so I cant help you.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

killsurfcity said:


> bike for days, dig the rig. is that belmont plateau in philly? sure as hell looks like it!


Good eye! It is! Although how many other places do you have fire hydrants in the middle of the woods?

I am also the third member of the Philly FG MTB group that actually rides fixed.  I rode w/ Serge but he def kicked my butt, so I've been working solo for a bit. But yeah, we should all ride soon! Are you free at all this weekend?

Oh, and who named The Mouse? I've been calling the second part of that loop "The Cheese", haha.


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

What slocaus said, keep your seat low and when you go over something big just tuck to where your seat is in your gut/chest just for a split second.

Oh and Nice Troll!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

bike for days said:


>


Hubs look so good all grimy and dirty...never understood why, but a used-looking singlespeed drivetrain is just awesome


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

bike for days said:


> Good eye! It is! Although how many other places do you have fire hydrants in the middle of the woods?
> 
> I am also the third member of the Philly FG MTB group that actually rides fixed.  I rode w/ Serge but he def kicked my butt, so I've been working solo for a bit. But yeah, we should all ride soon! Are you free at all this weekend?
> 
> Oh, and who named The Mouse? I've been calling the second part of that loop "The Cheese", haha.


Nice ride, Rob!

I'm definitely up for a Sunday excursion in Belmont.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Whoops. Riding the Wiss Sunday. Can yopu guys make it out there?


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Hubs look so good all grimy and dirty...never understood why, but a used-looking singlespeed drivetrain is just awesome


Low maintenance? More like NO maintenance!:thumbsup:

But seriously, I just wipe on more lube every other ride or when I can feel it getting stiff. Some guy on another forum ran an experiment where he just did that VS take chain off and de-grease then relube and he said the wear was same over a year, so I'm going with less is more.

Plus it's fun to get weird looks when I pull up to Trader Joes all grimey and crazy eyed after a hard ride and freak out the normals.

Buddhak> I haven't been to Wiss in like a year. It'd be fun to see what I can handle out there now.... hmm, Sunday could work. I'll text ya.


----------



## daood (Sep 12, 2011)

building up a Volume Thrasher v2 as a fixed 29er this week. super stoked to see a thread here about this. since the birth of my son in december, havent had time or energy to go on a real mtb ride (tragic since i work at the base of mt tam, and used to include it in my commute).

ive been riding a specialized pfix 26" fgfs bike in golden gate park, and since it's pretty flat it's great for fixed mtb. the thing i like most is im able to challenge myself technically without needing very technical trails. if you haven't tried this yet, do yrself a favor and get a tomi cog and shred some gnar fixed!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

****, This thread reminded me how long its been since I have ridden fixed offroad. The only problem is my 1985 schwinn cimaronn is a little too flexy to ride fixed. It would be cool to have a karate monkey of something stiff to work with


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

slocaus said:


> I tend to rock / push the bike out ahead so my butt is way back over the rear wheel like you would descending steep hills. You have to push it out then pull it back pretty quick. That was the only way I could find to keep the seat from pounding me in the butt as it hops, and your knees have to be well bent.


I've never really had a problem with bucking, even on 15" logs (the ones i've got over, that is!). but i keep my saddle pretty low. About level, or just above the bars. My strategy is the same for basically all logs. Get your body over, and the rest will follow. Even if you have to hump it over a bit.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

killsurfcity said:


> I've never really had a problem with bucking, even on 15" logs (the ones i've got over, that is!). but i keep my saddle pretty low. About level, or just above the bars. My strategy is the same for basically all logs. Get your body over, and the rest will follow. Even if you have to hump it over a bit.


I would agree with KSF, here. Lower the saddle a touch, anticipate the time when your tire would contact the log and just suck up the rear end (while pushing the bars forward). THen just ride the nose wheelie out. THis is for dealing with large log-overs, mind you. No matter how many times I do this, it is still something of a leap of faith.

PS: Let's ride tomorrow, Philly peeps.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

This thread rules. It's just about pushed me to the point of setting my KM up fixed again. Finally have a tuggnut, so I think the gears are coming off again and the Tomicog will be back in action. Gearing will be a bit low (33x18) so a new chainring will probably be on order soon. Anyone commute and ride trails on the same bike (fixed obviously)? I now live somewhere that is almost literally pancake flat, so the trails are pretty fixed friendly..


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

I sense another satisfied fixed gear addict...


----------



## surreal (Jan 25, 2008)

OK, I'm looking to build me a FG mtb, mostly for New Jersey's Pinelands and to piss off some of my riding buddies. What do y'all think of fix mtbs with just front brakes? I see that some folks in this thread are running fixed rear with just a front brake, while others are running whatever brake up front with a rim brake out back. A few others have sprung for a fixed/disc rear hub, and are running discs front and back.

My limited experience riding trails fixed with front/rear v-brakes on my old flip/flopped Monocog were not enlightening enough to give me a strong opinion on this aspect of the build, so I was hoping for some input here. Sorry if I'm hijacking the thread, but it seemed to make sense asking here, with FG-friendlies, rather than starting a new FG/brakes thread where a lot of freewheel-only folks would likely start entirely new discussions...

tia
-rob


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Depends on your terrain and how far you ride.

Too much talk, not enough pictures. :devil:


----------



## surreal (Jan 25, 2008)

slocaus said:


> Depends on your terrain and how far you ride.
> 
> Too much talk, not enough pictures. :devil:


Sorry about the lack of pics; I don't currently ride a FGMTB, and the only pic I found of my former Monocog is too boring for inclusion here. (FS on Craigslist pic)

The Jersey Pinelands have trails that are basically flat, at times replete with switchbacks (and, at other times, straight as an arrow), and beset by sugar-sand anywhere that the pine needles don't cover. I tend to ride 10-20mile loops; i sometimes ride the shorter loops twice. I'm fat but stubborn, if ya need to know what kinda rider i am.

I'm mostly looking for FG riders' opinions on brakes for these rigs. Obviously, opinions will differ depending on riders, rides, and conditions, but I'm looking for different opinions, so that's ok.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Discs, front and rear.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

My Karate Monkey fixed. 33x18 Tomicog'd. The trails in Eastern VA are much better suited to it as oppose to Northern CA (read: it's much flatter here). Tight and twisty single track is great on a fixed gear. The straight up and down fire roads...weren't so much. 

So I'm going to take advantage of the terrain and enjoy the fixed monkey. Went into the ride telling myself "Not going to worry about not being able to clear certain techy sections" but when I was actually riding I couldn't help but hit them over and over again to get them down. The slow, techy stuff is where fixed is really fun..

As far as the brake debate goes..2 is always better than 1.


----------



## surreal (Jan 25, 2008)

slocaus- thanks for the info. Discs f/r and a lot of elevation changes. good to know.

CycleAddict: I see what you mean; why not use rear V-brakes on your Monkey? Yeah, you'd need a different rim, but...if 2 is better than 1...


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

surreal said:


> slocaus- thanks for the info. Discs f/r and a lot of elevation changes. good to know.
> 
> CycleAddict: I see what you mean; why not use rear V-brakes on your Monkey? Yeah, you'd need a different rim, but...if 2 is better than 1...


The rim issue is the only reason why I don't. I'd love to run a rear V-brake and use the hub effectively as a flip flop with the Tomicog on there. One gear for pavement, one for trails..

Some day I may get a wheel built with a Salsa Delgado Cross rim laced to a surly hub or something to that effect.

Basically, if you have the ability to run a rear brake, then I would. However, it isn't a game changer. In _my_ experience, if a trail is "ideal" for riding fixed in the first place, then you probably won't need a rear brake. I would probably never ride fixed on the trails Slocaus rides his on, so keep that in mind with my advice.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

CycleAddict said:


> My Karate Monkey fixed. 33x18 Tomicog'd. The trails in Eastern VA are much better suited to it as oppose to Northern CA (read: it's much flatter here). Tight and twisty single track is great on a fixed gear. The straight up and down fire roads...weren't so much.
> 
> So I'm going to take advantage of the terrain and enjoy the fixed monkey. Went into the ride telling myself "Not going to worry about not being able to clear certain techy sections" but when I was actually riding I couldn't help but hit them over and over again to get them down. The slow, techy stuff is where fixed is really fun..
> 
> As far as the brake debate goes..2 is always better than 1.


Love this Monkey and the trail. I agree that the slow tech is where the FG shines. I get by with a front brake only - a BB7 set up very progressive for good modulation. A second brake may help take the burden off the front on long descents...but if overheating brakes are not a concern, then you can get away with a front only.


----------



## harris08 (May 7, 2009)

Kinesis Decade Virsa Prestige build up


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

*You people are nuts. Fixed in the forest. Yea right.*

Wow, Wow, What? How come nobody told me anything about this thread here? And I'm a gone done posted my damn hipster rig in the regular ss department.

Then again it's not exactly a mountain bike as the frame was never meant to be one.

Shoot. I'll just cut, paste, hang, draw and quarter. That ought to do.

Here be it.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

buddhak said:


> I would agree with KSF, here. Lower the saddle a touch, anticipate the time when your tire would contact the log and just suck up the rear end (while pushing the bars forward). THen just ride the nose wheelie out. THis is for dealing with large log-overs, mind you. No matter how many times I do this, it is still something of a leap of faith.
> 
> PS: Let's ride tomorrow, Philly peeps.


Dang, did not see this till now. For some reason I wasn't getting thread updates.

Getting some new ink on Freaky Friday, so I won't be able to get grimey/sweaty for a week till it heals. But hell yes, lets get our fix on soon!


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Any suggestions for a frame for a purpose build fixed mtb? I really enjoyed it when I ran a tomicog on my regular SS, thinking of doing a dedicate FG....


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Matt Chester Mutinyman?

Bad joke. Any SS frame with a reliable tensioning mechanism (EBB, track ends, sliders, telescoping chainstays) will work. I use a tomicog, no rear brake, and i love short chainstays, so the Karate Monkey is perfect. I'd consider trading up to a Kona Raijin had I the ducats.


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

KM for me. It's so good, I've bought a second frame for a SS set up...............


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

love the KM. I might end up just building a wheel based on the surly fixed disc hub, then swapping at will. hmmmmmm


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

thats what I'm currently using, but it's a faff to swap the wheel around and fit a brake, so the other frame will be flip flop with 2 brakes, 2 different ratios, jobs a good 'un.................


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

bike for days said:


>


What exactly is that backdrop of yours? Huge rocks like foundations of a bridge.. in a forest... with a fire hydrant. Wtf?









Nice bike too.


----------



## gavinda (Feb 25, 2012)

theres some gorgeous bikes in here, really getting the n+1 feeling 

i reckon the above is probably an old rail bridge foundation..


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

Finished tweaking, brill. Just swap to brooks saddle for long distance stuff and job's a good 'un.....


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

1996 Kona Lava Dome

Have my silly bag on the front for commuting. Swapped to LX 5bolt cranks. Otherwise yes..

VeloSolo bolt on 18t cog. Also have a white industries dos eno on the freewheel threads. WI eccentric disc/free hub.

2.7 Nokian Gazzalodi in front on 31 mm Mavic DH rim, 2.1 weirwolf on rear on Sun Ringle 33mm Estate rim


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Your a bad ass riding in those shoes.............


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

slocaus said:


> Your a bad ass riding in those shoes.............


They match the bag nicely. Kudoz! Great bike, too. I love those old steel Konas.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

glad to see there's still a lil fg mtbing going on...

earlier today i let some guy at the trailhead talk me into selling him my baby but i made him let me take it home for some memory pics. he just drove off with it & now i am having seller's remorse. this was such an entertaining bike...made going slow hella fun!


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Time to start a new love affair, markaitch. Steamroller has a big boned sister.


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

What gearing did you run on your Steamroller, I'm thinking of putting cyclocross tires on my fixed gear beater and take it to the local trails, but I'm not sure about the gearing, I'm currently running 46x19, and I ride those trails on my 32x18 SS 29'er without feeling the need for a higher gear.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

markaitch said:


> glad to see there's still a lil fg mtbing going on...
> 
> earlier today i let some guy at the trailhead talk me into selling him my baby but i made him let me take it home for some memory pics. he just drove off with it & now i am having seller's remorse. this was such an entertaining bike...made going slow hella fun!


I just sold mine about two months ago. Definitely miss riding it. But I needed a dedicated SSCX frame. Mud clearance on the front was the biggest issue for me. Other than that, solid bike.

CX gearing for me was the traditional 42x17. Fixed and SS.


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

Another off road Steamroller. Sadly long departed now


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

seeing bdstorer's pics just rekindled my seller's remorse :bluefrown: 

earlier this week i looked at a km to replace my sr. but am gonna let it go for now & take time to consider options, for some stupid reason i have really developed a fondness for mtbing on 120mm rear spaced bike, maybe it is all the disbelieving looks & comments i get at the bike parks. had i not sold it, i was planning on a pauls medium racer front brake to alleviate mud build-up there.

notice that the rear axle was all the way back in my pic? i ran 18-21t cogs with my 42t chainring depending on circumstances & mood, & was able to ride most places i would take my epic, but swapped-on a 16t cog for the buyer since he said he was gonna mostly ride it on groomed fireroads & horse trails.

btw, MrBaker...you couldn't post a bigger pic?


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

bdstorer said:


> Another off road Steamroller. Sadly long departed now


Love it. I have been lusting over a Steamroller for a while because of their ability to go off road. Some of my best memories aboard a bike are on my old Bianchi Pista, sprinting up and down fire roads with a grin across my face. Was astonished at how much fun track bikes can be off road in the right conditions.


----------



## chosen (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here. Here is my future single speed mtb. It's my old 18 speed Anlen Eagle bike. Will start thread soon about my work on this bike.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

*29er Specialized Fixed*

Crappy pic but I luv this thing
My 8yo has been hitting me up hard for a fixed gear since riding this thing. Just picked him up one and converting it now. Pics to follow


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## oaker (Oct 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

My fixed wheel mtb. Trail shots to follow, this was a relaxing midday ride through the city.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

vaultbrad said:


> My fixed wheel mtb. Trail shots to follow, this was a relaxing midday ride through the city.


sweet 'check.

don't know if you've experienced it but i had a lot of fork chatter on mine during braking. ditched the steerer hanger in favor of a fork mounted one on it and it completely went away. lettin' ya know just in case.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

monogod said:


> sweet 'check.
> 
> don't know if you've experienced it but i had a lot of fork chatter on mine during braking. ditched the steerer hanger in favor of a fork mounted one on it and it completely went away. lettin' ya know just in case.


Thanks. The check is a solid platform. I do get a good bit of shudder/chatter under hard braking on occasion. Not always though. Have thought about the fork-crown-mounted hanger. Perhaps some day.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

vaultbrad said:


> Thanks. The check is a solid platform. I do get a good bit of shudder/chatter under hard braking on occasion. Not always though. Have thought about the fork-crown-mounted hanger. Perhaps some day.


great $10/10min investment. rock solid since then. it didn't bother me so much on pavement, but on sketchy off-road stuff...

hey, forgot to ask about your bars. there are several very similar bars, just curious precisely which bars they are. i've got a couple of salsa bars and a wtb but haven't decided on which to mount yet, but really like the flare and shallow drop of what you're running.


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)

El Mar


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

monogod said:


> hey, forgot to ask about your bars. .


These are origin-8 gary bars. The first version. I inquired about dirt drops a few years ago on fixedgeargallery forums and a cool guy gifted them to me and before him they belonged to another forum member over there. They're good bars and very similar to the midges. They feel good in the drops, but there arent many usable hand positions. The drops are not very long so only one hand position down there. The ramps are more flared than the midges making the tops shorter. Hard to explain. The gary bars are like a mix between mustache and midge bars. Get the midges if you like the way these look. Drops are less flared out than a luxy or a woodchipper so that holding the drops palms face eachother rather than back at an angle. Some like this and some like more flare. From what i gather woodchippers and luxy are more usable on the hoods and ramps, but I have yet to try them.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

vaultbrad said:


> These are origin-8 gary bars. The first version. I inquired about dirt drops a few years ago on fixedgeargallery forums and a cool guy gifted them to me and before him they belonged to another forum member over there. They're good bars and very similar to the midges. They feel good in the drops, but there arent many usable hand positions. The drops are not very long so only one hand position down there. The ramps are more flared than the midges making the tops shorter. Hard to explain. The gary bars are like a mix between mustache and midge bars. Get the midges if you like the way these look. Drops are less flared out than a luxy or a woodchipper so that holding the drops palms face eachother rather than back at an angle. Some like this and some like more flare. From what i gather woodchippers and luxy are more usable on the hoods and ramps, but I have yet to try them.


thanks bro. you just reminded me i have a set of midge bars someone in my "pile-o-stuff" that a dude passed my way and i never mounted. i ride some gnar-gnar on my mine and hate the hoods so i'm looking to ride in the drops but ideally want them to be higher and am not so much concerned with multiple positions.

off to dig...


----------



## Scale950 (Sep 22, 2012)

Wife unused MTB , now my SS project.




























Need to upgrade :
Saddle
Grips 
Rigid fork


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Scale950 said:


> Wife unused MTB , now my SS project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not a fixed gear.

just sayin'...


----------



## Scale950 (Sep 22, 2012)

I never mention Fixed gear .... I said Single Speed Project 32/18 but I see your point wrong thread


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

As promised, a better shot of the mine. One quick question, I'm not having any issues running the flats especially around the Dallas area trails. What's everyone's opinion? I have rode clip less since '93, but decided to start out the fixed mtb on flats. Old Nikes and the these Odyssey flats are spot on.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

And my 8yo son's new fixie. I built him his 26" 1x9 at the last of 2011 so he has time on a bigger bike. But once he straddle my fixed he wanted one. Too much of a hassle to be switching his race bike back and forth so I decided to pick up a bike that he could gets lots of multi purposes out of over a lot of years. 26" dirt jumper made sense. 21" TT which is only 1/2" longer than his race bike, lower stand over, single speed so easy fixed conversion with Tomicog and he can use it as a dirt jumper for however long he rides into adulthood. Only drawback is his race 26" is at about 20lbs and this all steel indestructible thing is 32lbs or so! But, he loves it so far. First fixed gear offload ride for him his next weekend.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

wycough said:


> As promised, a better shot of the mine. One quick question, I'm not having any issues running the flats especially around the Dallas area trails. What's everyone's opinion? I have rode clip less since '93, but decided to start out the fixed mtb on flats. Old Nikes and the these Odyssey flats are spot on.


nice rides!

personally, i would NEVER ride a fixed gear off road with flats unless it was just a flat, easy, bike path kind of trail. 1.) too much loss of control over the rear wheel; 2.) foot comes off and pedal keeps coming around no matter what... OUCH!; 3.) loss of pedaling efficiency.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Sometimes ride flats fixed. Sometimes ride clipless fixed. All is good. More control clipped than not.


----------



## henrymiller (Jan 7, 2004)

I rode flats till I lost a pedal once at speed. I will NEVER ride flats again.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Flat with straps are uniquely well suited to fixed riding off road, in my opinion. They take getting used to, but if one is already used to flats, it is a great way to improve pedal retention/security.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ I intend to try some of those next


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

I had never even ride fixed until 3weeks ago, so flats seemed logical for first ride. I jumped straight on the trails, no road or street stuff first. I'm not having problems with them. I have always rode clip less so I may just throw them on and check it out. I am still having some pain and limited motion in my left ankle from a 180* dislocation/break 2.5 yrs ago. So being able to unclip easily is very important.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

Also, went with a 32x19 on my kids 26". That puts him at 44.6 gear inches/rollout. I really struggled trying to decide gearing, but he spins really well from bmx. Plus it is a 32lbs bike. Will see next weekend.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

If you have limited ankle mobility then you are right, flats make sense. I can count the amount the amount of times I have been trapped in my flats & straps on a lobster claw...in over 2 years of use. That being said, if I had no ankle mobility, my ankle would surely have snapped.

Addendum 11/2013: I now need two or three lobster claws. My Burro straps are sensitive to set up, and now grab my right foot on occasion during slow-motion falls. Oh well.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

As promised...my 8yo son's fixed gear


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

*plz help me choose a brake...*

hullo again fellow fixed mtbers...

i am almost finished with my latest fg off-road bike. listened to alotta advice & went with a "real" mountain bike this time rather than giving in to my unnatural impulses to do another 120mm rear spaced "hipster mtb". it is a rigid 29er, so i suspect it won't be so different besides being a bit heavier.

my dilemma is that i do run a front brake & can't make up my mind...

have bb7s on my fs bike & been quite happy with them, but kinda want to try a hydraulic brake just to see what, if anything, i've been missing. i found an elixir 5 for the same price it will cost me to put together a bb7/decent lever setup. i've researched & compared & considered & reconsidered - & cannot make-up my mind. guess i've achieved paralysis by analysis.

maybe i should be asking this question in the brakes sub-forum but figure mentioning my plan to only use a front brake would not go over well there & am hoping that guys familiar with & sympathetic to the idiosyncrasies of fg mtbing should be able to offer better answers in this case.

thanx in advance for any help...


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

markaitch said:


> hullo again fellow fixed mtbers...
> my dilemma is that i do run a front brake & can't make up my mind...
> have bb7s on my fs bike & been quite happy with them, but kinda want to try a hydraulic brake just to see what, if anything, i've been missing.
> thanx in advance for any help...


Hmm. Hydraulics are much more "set up and forget". No advancing of the pads required. But I find that on an MtFx I use the brake seldom enough that I don't have to advance the pads very often, so not that big a deal. YMMV.

Initial adjustment is easier on hydros - just pull in the lever and hold it (velcro strap works nice) while you tighten the caliper down. Done. Vs set the inner pad, crank down the outer, tighten the caliper, individually set the pads to run clear with proper clearance - repeat as pads wear.

I can't say that I find much difference in power if properly set up, tho others may disagree.

You will also need to acquire a bleed kit (fitttings and syringes) to shorten the hose if needed, so that is more $$. Also good for periodic fluid change - good idea to flush DOT fluid yearly, as it will accumulate wear particles and absorb water from permeation thru the hose.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

I mainly use V brakes except on the fat bike and fixed KM. They are brill when they work and a complete pain when they don't. I'm pretty light so v brakes work well for me............


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anybody else prefer riding fixed in the snow vs. summer?


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Does anybody else prefer riding fixed in the snow vs. summer?


Year round. 24/7.

Had we a speck of snow on the ground, though, perhaps this would be a meaningful opinion.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I haven't gotten really any measurable snow in the last couple winters, so when I woke up to roughly 3/4" of snow, that was enough motivation to get me outside for a bit.  My go to bike is my singlespeed, but I absolutely love riding fixed in the winter!


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

For sure. This here is a fixed gear. A bit difficult at times with an almost slick rear (a worn Halo Twin rail) and some climbing's down right impossible, but I don't mind pushing the bike a bit if the following downhill section is a good one.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


nice vintage rig, bro!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks! I just raised the seat height a tad and dropped the stem a little after my ride today, so this is pretty much how it's going to stay. I wasn't a fan of the drop bars at all on it. It's so much fun, and I think I've got right around $50 in it!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

have you ever tried the titec-h bars? they're total sweetness for fixed mtb. got 'em on my monkey and love it!


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

To echo Monogod, swept bars are uniquely well suited to my FG Karate Monkey as well. I use Ragley Carnegie bars with 20-25 deg sweep. Non negotiable at this point.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I like this thread. Subscribed.


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

I've just bought a pair, just working out which bike to try them on. Probably the fixed KM. I'll report back..........


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

They are wonderful fixed bars. They're wonderful on all sorts of bikes for that matter. Next big investment for me is a fixed rear wheel for the pugsley. :thumbsup:


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

Let me know how you get on with the Pug fixed, I have a plan to build a fixed fat bike commuter..


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Might be a while, but I will let you know


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

vaultbrad said:


> Next big investment for me is a fixed rear wheel for the pugsley. :thumbsup:


 tomicog.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

vaultbrad said:


> They are wonderful fixed bars. They're wonderful on all sorts of bikes for that matter. Next big investment for me is a fixed rear wheel for the pugsley. :thumbsup:


Not a big investment at all. *Surly Fixxer*.

Tomicog would require total, irreversible dedication on an offset wheel. There are no disc/disc hubs out there. If the widest possible chainline was an imperative, then the Tomicog might be the right choice.

A dedicated disc/fixed hub like Paul, Phil, or Surly would be the other choice. But that would cost you some real ducats.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Please allow me to brag and pump my e-fist,

I finally cleared this monster log-over that has been taunting me for years. The fact that I did it on my FG made it that much sweeter. Booyaka!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

buddhak said:


> Tomicog would require total, irreversible dedication on an offset wheel. There are no disc/disc hubs out there. If the widest possible chainline was an imperative, then the Tomicog might be the right choice.


having used tomicogs extensively i'd respectfully disagree.

just remove disc rotor, bolt on tomicog, and flip wheel. no respacing required.

granted, if one wishes to have a rear disc brake it's not an option at all and the surly fixxer would then be a better option. but (disc hub assumed) a tomicog is the fastest/easiest/cheapest way to start rolling fixed.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

buddhak said:


> Please allow me to brag and pump my e-fist,
> 
> I finally cleared this monster log-over that has been taunting me for years. The fact that I did it on my FG made it that much sweeter. Booyaka!


booyah indeed! {e-chest bump} congrats!


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

buddhak said:


> Tomicog would require total, irreversible dedication on an offset wheel.





monogod said:


> having used tomicogs extensively i'd respectfully disagree.
> 
> just remove disc rotor, bolt on tomicog, and flip wheel. no respacing required.
> 
> granted, if one wishes to have a rear disc brake it's not an option at all and the surly fixxer would then be a better option. but (disc hub assumed) a tomicog is the fastest/easiest/cheapest way to start rolling fixed.


The point you missed is_ *Pugsley*_. Pugsley wheels are built with the hub offset 17.5mm to the drive side because the frame is built with that offset to clear the 26x3.8 tire (simulating a 170mm OLD symmetrical build). The wheels are not reversible. http://surlybikes.com/uploads/downloads/Pugsley_Instructions.pdf

Other than that, you are correct, the Tomicog is a good option for wheels in symmetrical frames.:thumbsup:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

And now I also realize that I have not posted my fixed gear Moonlander here!










But even tho it is a fixed gear, it's a 3psd:









Look closely at that rear wheel. It's a 100mm wide rim - and all the spokes are 25mm offset from center. This is because the Moonlander runs 26x4.8" tires, and has the frame offset 28mm to the driveside to clear the chain past that tire.

Interestingly, I don't have a picture of the offset rear of a Moonlander frame - but here's the Pugsley version:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

wadester said:


> The point you missed is_ *Pugsley*_. Pugsley wheels are built with the hub offset 17.5mm to the drive side because the frame is built with that offset to clear the 26x3.8 tire (simulating a 170mm OLD symmetrical build). The wheels are not reversible. http://surlybikes.com/uploads/downloads/Pugsley_Instructions.pdf
> 
> Other than that, you are correct, the Tomicog is a good option for wheels in symmetrical frames.:thumbsup:


nope, didn't miss it just had misinformation about the pugs floating around in my noggin. i was under the impression that the rear wheel was reversible when it's clearly not -- my bad. thanks for the clarification wadester... i stand corrected.

buddhak is indeed correct that the fixxer is the cheapest/quickest way to stop coasting on a pugs. :thumbsup:


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

buddhak said:


> Not a big investment at all. *Surly Fixxer*.
> 
> Tomicog would require total, irreversible dedication on an offset wheel. There are no disc/disc hubs out there. If the widest possible chainline was an imperative, then the Tomicog might be the right choice.
> 
> A dedicated disc/fixed hub like Paul, Phil, or Surly would be the other choice. But that would cost you some real ducats.


Yeah, I've considered the fixer, but I think I'd like to have a quick change back to freewheeling and gears for the pug. With full length housing on the shifter, all it would take is a few snips of the zip ties and pop the whole de-railer assembly right off. Master link undone, chain comes off, shorter one on, wheel off, fixed one in, and done. Thus another wheel looks to be the best option. For me at least.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

@Wadester...your fat dingle is pure S3X.

@monogod...thank you, sir!


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

vaultbrad;9997431Next big investment for me is a fixed rear wheel for the pugsley. :thumbsup:[/QUOTE said:


> monogod said:
> 
> 
> > nope, didn't miss it just had misinformation about the pugs floating around in my noggin. i was under the impression that the rear wheel was reversible when it's clearly not -- my bad. thanks for the clarification wadester... i stand corrected. :
> ...


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a necro pug. I like everything except for the non-offset fork/front wheel. Even then, I don't dislike those parts, just a very small gripe.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

buddhak said:


> Please allow me to brag and pump my e-fist,
> 
> I finally cleared this monster log-over that has been taunting me for years. The fact that I did it on my FG made it that much sweeter. Booyaka!


You bastard. Just when I think I am catching up....
Is that Wiss or Belmont? Just trying to figure out which SOB tree that is... the doubletree by a footbridge?

Oh, and awesome clear. :thumbsup:


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

bike for days said:


> You bastard. Just when I think I am catching up....
> Is that Wiss or Belmont? Just trying to figure out which SOB tree that is... the doubletree by a footbridge?
> 
> Oh, and awesome clear. :thumbsup:


Thanks, BFD!

It is in Belmont. On the lower trails adjacent to the stream. A single tree/log down with a work around to the left (that is no easier) and a well made 2x4+mesh foot bridge immediately on the other side to the right. No transitions on either end. It has been one of those "Holy shite, I better dismount now" kind of logs for the longest time for me. It still intimidates me


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

buddhak said:


> Thanks, BFD!
> 
> It is in Belmont. On the lower trails adjacent to the stream. A single tree/log down with a work around to the left (that is no easier) and a well made 2x4+mesh foot bridge immediately on the other side to the right. No transitions on either end. It has been one of those "Holy shite, I better dismount now" kind of logs for the longest time for me. It still intimidates me


Yeah, that area terrifies me as well, especially with the stream right there to fall into. Wow, I still can't believe you beat that beast fixed. I might have to see it to truly believe it 

I've been doing a loop that adds that part of the "Kitchen Sink" but that is a def dismount for me. Will be back in town soon, so lets ride!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Bump suckas!


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Sheepo, tell us about the drivetrain. That thing looks like a hot rod.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

buddhak said:


> Sheepo, tell us about the drivetrain. That thing looks like a hot rod.


Homebrewed 32t(red) on a E*thirteen crank
Tomicog 18t on hope pro2 hubs (homebrewed 2 piece(red) on the flop)

This is my SS mtb, but I wasnt riding it, so I installed the Tomi.
:thumbsup:
Ite been raining and I still havent ridden it yet!
But the rain cut out this morning so I get to ride!
Later!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I just got back. It rides like a dream! First time brakeless too. It was a lot of fun. Sort of like riding with a brake but slower and much heavier workout! I only hit a couple trees.

Thanks Buddah, it rides like a hotrod too!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Bump suckas!


Nice :thumbsup: I've been wanting to build up a Karate Monkey like this.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Bump suckas!


Poor duck looks like he needs a bath.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks to Rob, aka Bike For Days, I have a clip of the log-over pictured above! This one is for Drevil.

---EDIT - embed fail---

Here is the link


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

Buddhak,

That's a lunker for sure...and you're not running clipless pedals either. Yikes! Nice work.


----------



## killsurfcity (Sep 21, 2009)

buddhak said:


> Thanks to Rob, aka Bike For Days, I have a clip of the log-over pictured above! This one is for Drevil.


HOLY **** DUDE! Nice work!

To anyone who hasn't been there in person, that log way bigger than it looks in the video. Thing is damn near 3 feet tall.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

SSPirate said:


> Buddhak,
> 
> That's a lunker for sure...and you're not running clipless pedals either. Yikes! Nice work.


Thanks, matey

It is because I am not clipped in that I had the huevos to try this log. Clipless pedals shrink my balls ever so slightly. BTW, I love your SS pugs. Well executed specimen. I will have mine up running soon.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm finally got this done I think. Hopefully will get out on some trails this weekend, not sure if they'll still be greasy or not (these tires were chosen because they'll roll fast on the roads to work and their off-road capabilities look limited). Hoping to not really use the rear brake but figured it wouldn't hurt to keep it on as I get started. I can tell just from hopping a few curbs in the shop parking lot (where they fixed all the things I screwed up when setting up the brakes) that this is going to be pretty challenging. I've had this bike for going on 17 years and it got some of its coolest stuff this time around. The seatpost is a thomson I got via trade, rear wheel is a white industries eccentric hub / weimann rim that I scored off craigslist, and the front wheel is the second wheel I ever built (and the first I built without instruction). Oddly enough the first wheel I ever built was a rear for this bike to use in its previous 1x9 configuration, that may never get used now. If I end up commuting on this as much as I hope to, I'll probably need to get a nice saddle.

This bike has gotten more and more fun as I remove gears from it, hopefully that trend continues.
















And where the magic happens


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Congratulations, Alexcuse!

Consider adding some pedal straps like the Fyxation Gates or Burro straps for trail riding. I love mine.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks - I saw those on your ride and was gonna ask what they were. Hate toe clips but until I can clear logovers on this im afraid to go clipless (i can barely clear em on a freewheeling 26 these days, guess I've gotten spoiled)

Do they fit on any pedals or do I need something better than cheapo bmx pedals?


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice! Fixed MTB is the best!


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

Had a banner day on Sat. Cleared at least four spots I ain't nevah evah done before. Two were climbing, and my shitty stem sure was creaking! Thought I'd snap it clean off.

Other spot was a 14" or so boulder (the single one on the mouse trail, Serge). The FS gearies coming the other way just sort of shrugged, but y'all know how much more tricky rocks are vs logs/roots when fixed.

Great day, but yes, still feeling it even now. ;p


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

+1 on some pedal straps. I really like my Burro straps that I ran on my fixed gear road bike. Now that that bike is sold I'll probably swap the pedals over to my fixed gear mountain bike.


----------



## Bigperk (Mar 25, 2013)

*Mine*

Frame: 1995 C-Dale F700 (Large)
Shock: Rock shock SID
Brakes: XTR
Seat post: Thompson
Drivetrain: Race Face Evolve XC (Crank)
Wheels, hodge podge...

Total Weight: 22.5 lbs.

C-list find in Austin for $275.00.....


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

isn't it dangerous to use a tensioner like that on a fixed gear? be careful!

Oh and I looked at the pedal straps and it doesn't seem like they'll work with my pedals. But the fyxation full kit isn't much more than the straps so if I take to it maybe I'll invest in one of those.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Bigperk said:


> Frame: 1995 C-Dale F700 (Large)
> Shock: Rock shock SID
> Brakes: XTR
> Seat post: Thompson
> ...


fixed gear + tensioner = EPIC disaster

you sure that's a fg and not a fw ss?


----------



## Bigperk (Mar 25, 2013)

Explain to me the difference please?


----------



## Bigperk (Mar 25, 2013)

Duh....new to the SS world....FW SS for sure....


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

edit and repost in a "post your ss" thread.

welcome to ss'ing


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

A fixed gear is such that as the wheel turns, so do the cranks, both forward and backward. There is no coasting as the sprocket is "fixed" to the rear wheel. SS is such that if the rider ceases pedaling, the wheel is free to continue its rotation irrespective of the cranks. The sprocket is fixed to a mechanism that allows it to ratchet counter clockwise and engange clockwise. When looked at from the drive side.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Sometimes called fixed wheel, or I've even heard stiff wheel. The tight-pants crowd will refer to such a bike as a fixie, which has come to have a negative connotation among those who ride for the ride rather than for the fashion.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

The premier authority on all things bike, fixed wheel included.

Sheldon Brown: Fixed Gear


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Bigperk said:


> Explain to me the difference please?


Fixed gear means you cannot coast, the cranks and wheels go around always when you are moving.


----------



## Xavonseine (Nov 1, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> +1 on some pedal straps. I really like my Burro straps that I ran on my fixed gear road bike. Now that that bike is sold I'll probably swap the pedals over to my fixed gear mountain bike.


+ my 2 cents to Alexcuse: I use _diagonal_ straps on my fixed gear Inbred and they have a strong hold while being easy to "destrap/restrap".

The Velosolo model made with recycled seat belts is fine with easy adjustment depending on your shoes (espadrilles, dress shoes or moon boots&#8230. If you go this way, you may have the velcro side on the outer front of the pedal (not on the inner rear as on the website photos as it will rub/polish the cranks): VeloSolo - Re-Strap Pedal Straps

The system looks pretty universal and in my case works ok with Kona jackshit pedals. Note however that the bolts tend to rust rapidly which is not good (I use these almost every day, the fixed gear Inbred rules my bike stable&#8230.

I don't know if diagonal straps are less advisable than the horizontal straps? In fact, I'd like to try the Fyxation or Burro straps to compare.


----------



## vw_steggie (May 17, 2006)

Here is my first fixed-gear ATB. Actually my first single-speed ATB too. First ride was this morning. After the first terrifying 30 minutes I got used to it and it was a lot of fun. One of the most fun rides this year


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

I think I've posted a pic of his fixie before, but here's a video from my 9yo's 2nd ride on the fixed
MTB Check out this video on YouTube:

Fixed Gear 8 Year Old - YouTube


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a track bike that I ride on the road, but do people ride fixed MTB's on rocky technical stuff? How do you deal with pedal strike?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

AmericanTemplar said:


> do people ride fixed MTB's on rocky technical stuff?


yup, i do.



AmericanTemplar said:


> How do you deal with pedal strike?


use it to my advantage or time the cranks just prior to the obstacle.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

AmericanTemplar said:


> I have a track bike that I ride on the road, but do people ride fixed MTB's on rocky technical stuff? How do you deal with pedal strike?


You just learn to pay attention, lean/dodge/skip to avoid strikes - or take 'em like a man (wincing and crying).

Actually, the hardest part is resisting down steep stuff. You learn to slow down for descents.

Note - I'm running 34x20 on 29er, and 36x16 3spd fixed on this:


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

What are those forks??


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

AmericanTemplar said:


> I have a track bike that I ride on the road, but do people ride fixed MTB's on rocky technical stuff? How do you deal with pedal strike?


Like Wadester and Monogod said, absolutely you can ride technical stuff. The more tech the better. I run 170mm cranks to improve clearance, and learning to navigate rough trails is just part of the fun. Try it, fear not, prepare to get hooked.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

It might not be for everybody, but for those who like riding fixed, taking things to the techy stuff is awesome fun! Rocky, rooty, twisty, uppy, downy, it's all fun on a fixed gear off road. I'll be fixed on the trails again soon enough.


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

What's the forks?


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

flashes said:


> What are those forks??


Who, me? Just some older Fatback forks (steel)


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

I threw a tomicog on my civilian luddite that was gathering dust. I've only rode some mild trails, but the fixed makes the mild trails gnar. So fun! 
I'm looking forward to getting into some real tech.


----------



## paqrat (Jan 17, 2004)

*Moots YBB*









Here's my new Moots YBB...

Groovy Ti Luv Handles
Kent Eriksen Seatpost
Thomson Seatpost Binder
Brooks B15 Select Saddle
Phil Wood Hub, Bottom Bracket & Rear Cog
Avid Elixir Carbon Front Brake
Fox Terralogic Fork
King Inset
Sugino Cranks
XT Pedals
King Cages
Revelate Saddle Bag


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

^^^The ass-saver...one for the long miles. Very nice, indeed.^^^


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Time to bump this up. It's fall, getting close to snow season so time to set up the Monkey fixed again. Shown here in "Drifto" mode with semi-slicks out back. Platforms are back on as well.



















Bought some Midge bars from On One last year and still haven't gotten around to putting them on. Maybe next season...


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

I've been in a fixed mood lately too. I think it's time to go ahead and switch er on over.  NIce ride !


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Love this thread!
I am new to fixed, all of 2 weeks into my All City Nature Boy(I know, not true MTB) and I really like it more on the fixed side than the freewheel side and was curious about taking it on singletrack. Any tips or tricks I should know in doing so? I assume I'll need a spinnier gear than my current 42/17?


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

NBT, good to see you turning to the fixed side. I love fixed off road. It makes the same trails a totally new experience! And on road, fixed is just fun, not necessarily better or worse, but just fun. I'm about to fix a MTB myself. I was riding my cross check fixed off road, but after the car ran me over I've been without a fixed wheel bike. I find that I always prefer a spinnier gear whether fixed or free. My local trails are a lot of up and down, but they are steep and short for the most part. I will gear this bike around 58 gear inches probably. 36-16 should do it for a reasonably wrong gear for all occasions. The thing about fixed is that you want to find a gear that is the least wrong in the desired riding.

Try this website. Read all of the articles. Great stuff.

63xc


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

phsycle said:


> Bought some Midge bars from On One last year and still haven't gotten around to putting them on. Maybe next season...


great shot! locale?

mind if i share a photog "pro tip" with ya? really made my pics pop after incorporating it.

curious... why you gonna run a midge? trying to get lower over the front end?


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

monogod - thanks. I'm in Utah. And any tip to make me look like I can take a decent pic would be appreciated! Photography is definitely not my forte. 

I've been contemplating running the midge only due to drinking some 63xc and shiggy kool aid. Other than my cross bike, I've never really experimented with drops off road. Just thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Psychle...that was more thump than bump. Two thumbs up.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

phsycle said:


> monogod - thanks. I'm in Utah. And any tip to make me look like I can take a decent pic would be appreciated! Photography is definitely not my forte.


basically, google "rule of thirds".

for example, in this pic you have lots of empty space at the bottom of the pic and your bike is oddly positioned in the frame...










notice how the "dead space" at the bottom of your pic draws the eye away from your bike and the scenery? notice how that big yellow bush grabs your eye and overpowers the shot? you have a GREAT backdrop and subject matter, but given a choice between the two it would benefit with more sky rather than more dead foreground terrain - especially with the mountains in the background.

i took the liberty of cropping your pic and reframing the subject matter to demonstrate rule of thirds, but obviously couldn't add more sky/clouds to compensate for what was cropped off the bottom! lol









anyway, you get the idea. see how your bike pops (even though it's not in the foreground) and the eye is drawn to it, the trail pops and the eye wants to follow it, there's less "dead space" in the foreground, and it's just overall more appealing to the eye? this is a good way to take shots where the main subject matter is scenery and you want that impact, but want to insert your bike in too.

and here's yet another with it framed using rule of thirds with your bike as the center focal point and subject matter...









see how just a subtle shift changes the impact and focal point of the whole pic? and although part of the bush is there it's not so "in your face" and the eye is instead drawn first to your bike, then the trail, and then the mountains. also, what i like about the bottom pic is how the trail goes up and around your bike to the right and then off into the distance.

using the rule of thirds turns ok shots into great ones. and as you can see rule of thirds doesn't mean nothing is centered, but is a way of framing your subject matter to draw the eye to what you want the viewer to see and what you want the pic to convey. it's fairly simple to master and generally produces much better pics no matter what you're shooting.

in fact, your other shot was totally rule of thirds and it was epic...









i really love this shot and saved it to my mtb pic folder. excellent visual impact and use of your bike, the trail, and the mtns in the background! :thumbsup:

/sidebar



phsycle said:


> I've been contemplating running the midge only due to drinking some 63xc and shiggy kool aid. Other than my cross bike, I've never really experimented with drops off road. Just thought I'd give it a shot.


the reason i ask is that your hand position will drop several inches unless you put a riser stem or a steer tube extension. imho simply replacing a bar with drops most often lowers the riding position too much. many, including myself, have found much more sweep (e.g. mary or fleegle) but less drop desirable riding fixed. seems to put the hands in a much better position and more anatomically neutral position to deal with the body language and technique needed to finesse the bike through the gnar as well as giving incredible climbing leverage.

not trying to dissuade you, as drops may totally click for you. just curious and hitting you with some info.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, monogod! Really helpful. I'll have to be more conscientious next time around.

Regarding the midge, I do have another fork with a longer steerer tube and found a 30 degree stem in my parts bin. I still think it will put my hands a bit lower by about a 1/2-1 inch or so. But since I have the parts, I will try it and see. I do like my current set up, as well as the set up right before, which was a Mary bar.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## blazingsaddles (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm building up my 2006 KHS Solo One as FG and would like the forum's advice. 

Should I leave out the rear brake? 

I run one FG road bike with front/rear brakes and the other with front only. Not sure which I prefer. I feel they brake a little better with two, but I'm really attracted by the simplicity of the brakeless rear end. The KHS build will be with V-brakes, btw. 

What are your opinions?


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Just threw together a new fixed gear in a bit of a scorcher style. 700c rear wheel with a 32mm max tire until I can get my mits on a 26" fixed wheel, or try my hand at wheel-building. Might be a good excuse. 36x16 for 58ish gear inches. Magic gear gives near perfect tension. Works for me.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

blazingsaddles said:


> I'm building up my 2006 KHS Solo One as FG and would like the forum's advice.
> 
> Should I leave out the rear brake?
> 
> ...


like many others, i don't run a rear brake on my scorcher though i do run a front. i prefer the simplicity and control of modulating the rear wheel with my legs alone.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

vaultbrad said:


> Just threw together a new fixed gear in a bit of a scorcher style. 700c rear wheel with a 32mm max tire until I can get my mits on a 26" fixed wheel, or try my hand at wheel-building. Might be a good excuse. 36x16 for 58ish gear inches. Magic gear gives near perfect tension. Works for me.


great job, brad. love the frankenbuilds! imho those h-bars are pimp for scorching.

a cheap alternative is to find a used 26" disc and get a bolt-on cog. nothing wrong with learning how to build wheels though!


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

monogod said:


> great job, brad. love the frankenbuilds! imho those h-bars are pimp for scorching.
> 
> a cheap alternative is to find a used 26" disc and get a bolt-on cog. nothing wrong with learning how to build wheels though!


Thanks, mono. I too dig the h-bars for scorching. They saw the most fixed time of any other bars on my old xcheck(deceased). I do have a 26" disk wheel, but the hub is a bit crunchy right now. I ought to repack the bearings and see if I can revive it. Otherwise, I can unlace this hub and unlace a 26" rim from an extra front wheel I have and build a new wheel. Even if I have the shop lace together a hub and rim that I already have, it shouldn't be too spendy.

Going away for a few days. Looking forward to being fixed on the trails again.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

vaultbrad said:


> I do have a 26" disk wheel, but the hub is a bit crunchy right now. I ought to repack the bearings and see if I can revive it.


repack that sucka and put a tomicog on it! new bearings are a lot cheaper than a relace. 

i have one of the very first tomicogs ever made on my km and it's still going strong after many, many, many thousands of miles of abuse.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

monogod said:


> repack that sucka and put a tomicog on it!


Alright, alright. You convinced me. I'll save up my lunch money for a tomi.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm running a Velosolo, which seem to be of good quality. Have used it for about 2 years now. Although not a lot of miles, it shows hardly any wear. They are guaranteed for life as well (wear it out and they send you a new one).

Wish disc bolts had that guarantee, as I fudged up the head on one trying to get it on tighter. Guess it will be a permenant fixture on that wheel, as I'm not going through the trouble of drilling and tapping.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

phsycle said:


> I'm running a Velosolo, which seem to be of good quality. Have used it for about 2 years now. Although not a lot of miles, it shows hardly any wear. They are guaranteed for life as well (wear it out and they send you a new one).
> 
> Wish disc bolts had that guarantee, as I fudged up the head on one trying to get it on tighter. Guess it will be a permenant fixture on that wheel, as I'm not going through the trouble of drilling and tapping.


i've had the same issue with rotor bolts, especially when customers would work on their brakes.

couple of tips:
try to notch the head with a dremmel and use a wide blade flat screwdriver on it.

if that doesn't work remove all other bolts and then grind the buggared up bolt head down GENTLY with a dremmel. they're somewhat soft so when it's almost flush the rotor/cog will pull off. sometimes the rotor will get bent up, but i'd rather replace a rotor than drill/tap a hub. now there is a lot of the upper bolt exposed. grasp the top of the bolt securely with vise-grips and remove. if you know or suspect there's 242 on the threads heat it first.

never had to drill and tap since. :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

vaultbrad said:


> Alright, alright. You convinced me. I'll save up my lunch money for a tomi.


WERD! :thumbsup:

i'll post a pic of mine later...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

When I ran fixed mtb I used some heavy duty M5 hardware that had a 5mm socket head that worked great. Never had any issues with those FWIW.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

monogod said:


> i've had the same issue with rotor bolts, especially when customers would work on their brakes.
> 
> couple of tips:
> try to notch the head with a dremmel and use a wide blade flat screwdriver on it.
> ...


Ok, thanks again for the tips. I'll have to try that this weekend.

Sasquatch - thanks for the heads up on the bolts, too. I'll have to buy a bag of them.


----------



## blazingsaddles (Aug 19, 2011)

pleased with the way this project is turning out, except I regret having rattlecanned the frame during a stage in the bike's life when antitheft measures were necessary.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks awesome. 

Had a nice ride on my cobbled together fix today. Every time I ride fixed I remember why I like it so much. Not better or worse than free, just different and great.


----------



## cheepnis (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks Fun, what a great time for playing in the leaves fixed!
How long havve you ridden clips on a mtn fixie? I'm curious to try.


----------



## blazingsaddles (Aug 19, 2011)

cheepnis said:


> Looks Fun, what a great time for playing in the leaves fixed!
> How long have you ridden clips on a mtn fixie? I'm curious to try.


this is the first FG MTB I've built, but I never ride fixed w/o foot retention. The bearclaw+clips combo is the most secure and satisfying setup I've tried. On my other FGs I run Speedplays or MKS Sylvans with clips, also a very good combo.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

*A little something I'm building up..*

I sold my year old mtb (turned to a SS) recently. Mostly because it didn't have drop outs I needed. (Yes, I was going through the tensioner hell.) Also the frame was a tad too big for me. And did I mension it was a 29er.

Now this is what is coming..















Sorry the pictures aren't that good..

And as you know It's a 26er! Surly 1x1. It isn't finished yet but it is going to have Surlys ultra new Disc/Fix hub! With rims like this..







And tires: Front 26x3.0 Rear 26x2.6.

I just thought that SS might be a little boring now that I've ridden my city commuter as fixed. (And really don't want to go back to freewheel)

So it's a little something to look forward to..


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

kk89 - awesome. I'd like to see how that pans out. I also have a new (retro) project which is based on a 26", which is a departure from a garage full of 29er bikes. Kind of excited to get back on 26" wheels again...


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

That looks promising! I thought for a second you were fixed pug...mostly because I just emerged from the basement where I was chiseling away at my own fixed red pug project.

Let it snow.

EDIT: this was in reply to kk89's pics of a sweet red surly semi-fat taking shape...my bad.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

KK89 said:


> I sold my year old mtb (turned to a SS) recently. Mostly because it didn't have drop outs I needed. (Yes, I was going through the tensioner hell.) Also the frame was a tad too big for me. And did I mension it was a 29er.
> 
> Now this is what is coming..
> View attachment 846486
> ...


Is that the Teaberry 1x1? Requesting more pics. All the pics. That color might just push me over the edge in my 1x1 vs Kramous mental death match.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

bike for days said:


> Is that the Teaberry 1x1? Requesting more pics. All the pics. That color might just push me over the edge in my 1x1 vs Kramous mental death match.


A teaberry Krampus would be cool. A fixed gear teaberry Krampus would be awesome!


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

Now that would be one special unicorn in the woods.

Ok I will shell out for the ride including fixed disc wheel and fing $120 Knards and you pay for the powder coating  deal?


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

bike for days may have come up with another 100 page thread topic: 26+ vs 29+ -- Which is better??

I wouldn't mind a ride on a 1x1 shod with DW's.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

phsycle said:


> bike for days may have come up with another 100 page thread topic: 26+ vs 29+ -- Which is better??
> 
> I wouldn't mind a ride on a 1x1 shod with DW's.


Don't pin that abomination of a thread on me!!!

I'm having a hard enough time with 29 vs 29 +.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

*Surly 1x1*

bike for days: I beleave this color has two names? (Correct if I'm wrong) Teaberry or Pepto pink. I think the receipt says Pepto pink.

What comes to pics.. Heres a link to most recent one.. you'll find all the other pictures along from my flickr photostream. WP_20131116_004 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Just waiting for an 18T tomicog to show up at my door. Going to be slapping that chumpy onto my 1x1. 

I'll post pics when it's all done.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

KK89 said:


> bike for days: I beleave this color has two names? (Correct if I'm wrong) Teaberry or Pepto pink. I think the receipt says Pepto pink.
> 
> What comes to pics.. Heres a link to most recent one.. you'll find all the other pictures along from my flickr photostream. WP_20131116_004 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Nice! Funny I was thinking the exact same accent color as your rims. And I know user rusheleven went with blue highlights. There might just be a club forming here!


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

*FG MTB movie*

So scorchers, fixxters, tricksters (and I suppose even hipsters ). I am fascinated how we all got into the fixed MTB thing from multiple angles, and tracking down the origins of it.

And so I am looking to do a little ten or so minute lil documentary on FGMTB. And I would like all of you to contribute! Send me words, pics, and vids of you scorching the gnar! Tell me how you got into it and why! Let me know of other local to you riders or groups who shred fixed! Lets start there and if time and bux allow I would love to meet some riders (aside from the two I know in person) and interview/vid ya about our little International Fixed Woodsport Cult of Insanity.

Hit me up with a PM here, or if you don't have that email at rludington at gmail dottttt com.

And yep, this just might be the bike-nerdiest ten minutes anyone will watch. Except I found a fat bike documentary on youtube.

Sorry if this poops up the pic thread a bit, and so I will prob just start another thread for that reason, if you all are interested, but I figure we all check this thread out on the reg.

Rob/ bikefordays


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

I will be sure to contribute, BFD. Mr. Bee has much to contribute as well, I imagine.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Work in progress but almost done. I seemed to have lost my front brake mount for the rigid fork when I swapped in a Fox Terralogic. I did a test ride around a parking lot and it's good to go. It's at 32x16 right now. Once I get a brake mount for my brake caliper I'll do some easy trails. Once I feel brave enough to climb up to the fun stuff in my area I'll go to a 32x20. I rode it in 32x21 freewheel this past summer and I don't think I could go any lower than 32x20 in my weakass physical condition and the terrain I ride.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Winter always just feels like fixie season for me. So I threw the tomi on this week and now it's on like donkey cong!


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

Not really an MTB but it's so much fun to ride offroad that should be unlegal! Even going slow is fun on it!


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Igoreha said:


> Not really an MTB but it's so much fun to ride offroad that should be unlegal! Even going slow is fun on it!


It's all good, man. Over the last couple of years, the line between an MTB and roadie has been blurred a bit for me and the gray area is continually expanding. Terrain that I thought was more suited for 29x2.4" tires a few years ago, I am taking on 700x32 or skinnier. The blinders that were put on me by the media and other cyclists of what is possible has restricted the realm of possbilites. This is in line with the perception that singlespeed, rigid, fixed, v-brakes, etc. can't be considered "real" mountain bikes by a lot of people, especially on the trails I take it on. It does take a lot to push through all that garbage and embrace what I consider to be a more pure form of cycling, that you all share the same thoughts on as well. This is what I find facinating about this sport and keeps me intrigued.


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

phsycle said:


> It's all good, man. Over the last couple of years, the line between an MTB and roadie has been blurred a bit for me and the gray area is continually expanding. Terrain that I thought was more suited for 29x2.4" tires a few years ago, I am taking on 700x32 or skinnier. The blinders that were put on me by the media and other cyclists of what is possible has restricted the realm of possbilites. This is in line with the perception that singlespeed, rigid, fixed, v-brakes, etc. can't be considered "real" mountain bikes by a lot of people, especially on the trails I take it on. It does take a lot to push through all that garbage and embrace what I consider to be a more pure form of cycling, that you all share the same thoughts on as well. This is what I find facinating about this sport and keeps me intrigued.


I totally agree with you. I can ride the same terrain on my 700c fixed or my rigid 29er ss. I just ride it differently. If I want to go fast and efficient I pic my 29er. 700x25 fixed geared 48/17 just is not about going really fast there. But how challanging it is! It really remains me what is pure cicling and pure bycicles. Even though I can't fit tyres bigger than 25mm (maybe 28 for the rear) I love this bike as it is. The experience this thing gives me offroad can't be matched - even less technical terrain demands all your skill and focus.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

What kind of frame is that there, AnonT?


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

After seeing videos of guys doing things on road bikes, that I could never do on a MTB, that line has been demolished forever.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

buddhak said:


> What kind of frame is that there, AnonT?


Poo Brown Monocog 26'er.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

*boundaries are in the mind.*



goldencalf said:


> After seeing videos of guys doing things on road bikes, that I could never do on a MTB, that line has been demolished forever.


Aaron 'Wheelz' Fotheringham - Wheelchair Action Sports on Vimeo

This kid puts us all to shame.

Excuse me cuz I have a little bit of gnar in my eye :tears up:

Also, this is not off topic cuz his wheels be totally fixed/direct drive. :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm getting the itch to ride fixed again, I have plans to build up a FG wheel when the funds are there :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

bike for days said:


> Also, this is not off topic cuz his wheels be totally fixed/direct drive. :thumbsup:


except when he freewheels and coasts...

cool, but DEF off topic.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Ordered the parts today to build up a FG wheel for my Krampus :thumbsup: Super stoked to ride FG offroad again!


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

monogod said:


> except when he freewheels and coasts...
> 
> cool, but DEF off topic.


Well damn, I was always under the impression that wheelchair wheels did not coast... And the clips I did eagle eye must have backed that up.

How dare you question my anecdotal evidence!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

bike for days said:


> Well damn, I was always under the impression that wheelchair wheels did not coast... And the clips I did eagle eye must have backed that up.
> 
> How dare you question my anecdotal evidence!


well played! :lol:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Ordered the parts today to build up a FG wheel for my Krampus :thumbsup: Super stoked to ride FG offroad again!


i'm building a 1x10 krampus now, but ordering a tomicog for the wheel as well. the krampus looks like it will be big fun fixed.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Finally all builds are done, sun is out and I had time to snap some pics.

First - my Karate Monkey in Battleship Grey. Lots of fun times but sadly frame will be up for sale soon to fund FG/SS Krampus:









My second Monkey, currently build as all purpose cruiser:









1x1 which used to be mine, now build as first FG for missus:









My current 1x1, although not fixed but hey - it will be one day:









Marin Muirwoods, FG with the help of eno eccentric hub:









On-One Pompetamine, winter beater, go anywhere and never be shy if you face the mud!:









Latest addition to my FG MTB family, The Moonie:









Full album is here, included couple of other SS aside from fixies above (my missus's Moonie and Miyata I build for her as well) - http://sdrv.ms/1fAfTaa


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

You are one sick individual.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

phsycle said:


> You are one sick individual.


Haha - probably, nothing wrong with that!  I have couple more frames which I was going to build up but current line up covers all my needs nicely so probably will be selling them (to fund upcoming uncovered need for Krampus)


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

mongol777 said:


> Haha - probably, nothing wrong with that!  I have couple more frames which I was going to build up but current line up covers all my needs nicely so probably will be selling them (to fund upcoming uncovered need for Krampus)


What are these frames you speak of and what size is the grey KM you are likely selling? Because I'm in the market for an 16 or 18".


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

bike for days said:


> What are these frames you speak of and what size is the grey KM you are likely selling? Because I'm in the market for an 16 or 18".


 Two vintage frames and KM in Battleship Grey, size medium. I am not sure if rules allow to post price, etc if not paid so PM sent


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

mongol777:
You have 1x1 and a karate monkey as cruisers? May I ask why? 

Personally I'd sell the black karate monkey.. Because A: your not using it the way it was designed, B: There's a million black monkeys around, and that's the first grey I've seen.. 

..but this is just my opinion..

I can't afford so many bikes so I have 2. One for Road and one for Winter/Woods. My both bikes are kind of versatile though.. So my Fixed Road machine might just get a pair of CX -tires for some offroad use..


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

mongol777 said:


>


My favorite! Good luck on your Krampus build.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

KK89 said:


> mongol777:
> Personally I'd sell the black karate monkey.. Because A: your not using it the way it was designed,


I will politely disagree - Monkey is such a versatile frame (as is 1x1) that it can be build as you wish. Grey monkey was my mtb, roadie, monster cross and dozens of other builds. As I am sure will be black one - just because it was build to resemble a cruiser does not mean it did not see single track or gravel/muddy roads (although big apples to spin a lot - which is kind of fun too . If I were to follow your logic and build the frames as someone somewhere envisioned them to be build - that's would be so boring. Plus I will have to find all monkey and 1x1 owners and urge them to rebuilt their roadies, cross, cruiser, mini-fatties and adhere to strict "build to what the frame was designed for"

I believe Monkey and 1x1 (and for that matter any other bike frame) were designed to be ridden. How you build it - up to you. Some people put gears and front shocks on monkeys - so what?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> My favorite! Good luck on your Krampus build.


Thank you! Sold one fixie yesterday, grey monkey frame is up for sale (it is medium and I bought black in small size - fits me better) so hopefully will be ordering Krampus frame pretty soon


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

KK89 said:


> I can't afford so many bikes so I have 2.


I could not afford so many bikes either so it took me a long time to get them all. Just one by one and boom - you have as many as you wish  I don't have cable, don't spend much on stupid stuff like fancy clothing, going out, etc . I like to ride my bikes, my motorcycle, hike with my dogs - like good times you know so this is where my money go.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

To KK89 - completely agree on battleship grey, rare color and it kills me to sell it.
But she is size medium and black one is size small (which fits me better). And I originally wanted black anyway 

As why some of them built as cruisers - as I posted above they may resemble cruisers but they are tough as nails no road/trail avoided. My wife's 1x1 (black) is rolling on fat franks and for her it is more then enough for trails she is taking. Plus she can go for relaxed ride if she wishes. For my black monkey - i just love monkey frame so much I'd build like several different monkeys  And it rolls on 29x2.35 apples - plenty of cushion for broken Toronto pavement and if I have dirt on my way I can dive right in


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Dag nabbit, Mongol

That is a true disciple's stable...Surlys and FGs all over the place. Strong work.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

mongol777 said:


> I will politely disagree - Monkey is such a versatile frame (as is 1x1) that it can be build as you wish. Grey monkey was my mtb, roadie, monster cross and dozens of other builds. As I am sure will be black one - just because it was build to resemble a cruiser does not mean it did not see single track or gravel/muddy roads (although big apples to spin a lot - which is kind of fun too . If I were to follow your logic and build the frames as someone somewhere envisioned them to be build - that's would be so boring. Plus I will have to find all monkey and 1x1 owners and urge them to rebuilt their roadies, cross, cruiser, mini-fatties and adhere to strict "build to what the frame was designed for"
> 
> I believe Monkey and 1x1 (and for that matter any other bike frame) were designed to be ridden. How you build it - up to you. Some people put gears and front shocks on monkeys - so what?


Fair enough..  Sorry for my narrow sight.. Yes that's why I both 1x1.. so every time I wanted to make something new I wouldn't need to by a new frame for it.. I've seen it build as a Fixie commuter with less than inch tires.. maybe I get something like that some day. ..but Karate monkey I was just seeing as a 29er mtb..


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

KK89 said:


> Fair enough..  Sorry for my narrow sight.. Yes that's why I both 1x1.. so every time I wanted to make something new I wouldn't need to by a new frame for it.. I've seen it build as a Fixie commuter with less than inch tires.. maybe I get something like that some day. ..but Karate monkey I was just seeing as a 29er mtb..


No need for apology! I love it when people have different opinions. I was looking at Monkey as strictly MTB when I got it. And then it started - hm, I wonder how will it feel with drops? How about slick tires? 
I also always wanted a cruiser, not classic image cruiser with huge bars but something like Raleigh Superbe and thus black monkey was born. As much as I try to build bikes for particular purpose - I like to have the frame I like as a foundation. I have couple of roadies and I appreciate nice vintage road frame but my heart belongs to mud and trail. And I know my monkey won't stop at gravel and will be happy to detour 

Not monkey but one of the previous builds (it is now re-built with another fork - no suspension corrected and with gears - need to figure out ratio for studded tires and ice riding):








This puppy is aluminum (the only non-still frame I have) and as fixed gear 69er - it ripped!


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

buddhak said:


> Dag nabbit, Mongol
> 
> That is a true disciple's stable...Surlys and FGs all over the place. Strong work.


Funny thing about Surly's - over the peak of normal people riding season I try to buy and try as many frames as I could. And everytime when I look for particular geo, price&quality combo, versatility - I keep coming back to Surly, just effing love them!
White Pompy above was supposed to be replaced by Straggler. But as we all know - it was delayed, etc. So I decided to keep it for now - only wish it would accept bigger tire but overall - real nice frame.

As for FG - I grew up on SS (there was no affordable geared bikes in Soviet Union ) and it always felt natural. When I moved to Canada - I was hooked on FG immediately. Then I had nasty crash on my motorcycle and had to go back to SS for a while. But nothing compares to FG and I am finally back. Hoping to keep going - I met 74 yo once on the trail on FG and he kicked my ass! I don't race, I ride alone (or with missus) and I ride for the sake of ride so FG with it's intimate connection to the bike and the trail suits me well


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

mongol777 said:


> I don't race, I ride alone (or with missus) and I ride for the sake of ride so FG with it's intimate connection to the bike and the trail suits me well


I love your style.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

monogod said:


> i'm building a 1x10 krampus now, but ordering a tomicog for the wheel as well. the krampus looks like it will be big fun fixed.


There are no words that properly express my immense jealousy to the both of you and everyone else with a Krampus. At least I've got a fixed Monkey to hold me over until the time is right.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

DanD said:


> There are no words that properly express my immense jealousy to the both of you and everyone else with a Krampus. At least I've got a fixed Monkey to hold me over until the time is right.


I'll make sure to post lots of pictures of my FG Krampus when I get the wheel built up


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

I too keep coming back to Surly. I have a purple Pug, a 1X1 commuter with 2.5 tyres and Karate Monkey, fixed MTB, I too tend to ride alone, the KM is probably my favourite, (unless I'm riding the Pugsley).....


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I ride 32/20 on my singlespeed Karate Monkey. what would be a good ratio for me for trails? 32/18? 16?

(I have searched and searched and all the discussions of FG gear ratios are about pavement and cyclocross/gravel riding)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

mack_turtle said:


> I ride 32/20 on my singlespeed Karate Monkey. what would be a good ratio for me for trails? 32/18? 16?


I typically run FG offroad just slightly higher than SS for the same terrain. Slightly higher as in 1 tooth smaller on the cog and/or 1-2 teeth larger on the chainring. For example, on the same trail I would run 32:18 SS and 33:18 FG. I did wish for an even slightly higher FG gear ratio, and that's what I'm doing on my Krampus. I'll have to see how I like the gear ratio on my Krampus once I build the wheel up. I've got a couple other chainrings to play with the ratio a bit if I need to. I'm planning to do 34:21 fixed at first. This will obviously differ for every bike, rider, trail, etc...



mack_turtle said:


> (I have searched and searched and all the discussions of FG gear ratios are about pavement and cyclocross/gravel riding)


I've searched and searched for FG mountain stuff on the web as well. We're a pretty unique group here...wish there was more stuff on the web for us.


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

32 X 18 on the KM FG, 32 X 17 on the KM when in ss mode....


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> I ride 32/20 on my singlespeed Karate Monkey. what would be a good ratio for me for trails? 32/18? 16?
> 
> (I have searched and searched and all the discussions of FG gear ratios are about pavement and cyclocross/gravel riding)


Depends on the trail? I used to run 36x17 on my KM (fixed) for flat wide open trails. Now it is 32x16 or 32x17 (depends if I am going to climb a lot or not)
32x20 should be excellent for trails on SS - not too hard to start. Give it a couple rides and see if you are missing top speed or spin out too much on downhills

When it was SS - I don't even remember what I was running, but likely something around 36x19 or 36x20


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What ever happened to 63xc.com? It would be cool if someone got that, or something similar like a Facebook group going again.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

I think they decided to call it a day. Site is still up and old articles are available.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

The 63x would be nice site if it was up to date.. I don't think fb groups are any good if there is no proper site to support it.. 

But I'd be definitely in if someone decides to go for a group or site about fg mtbs..


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Let's start a new page where we can all contribute info, etc. I'm into the idea that was 63xc. It would be nice to have a place call home for the small group of scorchers out there.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Went to pick up my parts today...and QBP sent me a SS/Disc hub in a Fixed/Disc package. So I won't be riding fixed for awhile. That's fine though, I'll be off the bike with medical issues for a month. Gives me plenty of time to build the wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

For those that have ordered cogs from the tomicog website, how long did it take to receive you order?


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

vaultbrad said:


> Let's start a new page where we can all contribute info, etc. I'm into the idea that was 63xc. It would be nice to have a place call home for the small group of scorchers out there.


I would contribute for something like that as well. Although I'm still perplexed why they wouldn't want 63xc to keep going with new content.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't have much extra brainspace right now but someone ought to track down the 63xc folks to see if they'd be into revisiting the idea or passing the torch.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

vaultbrad said:


> I don't have much extra brainspace right now but someone ought to track down the 63xc folks to see if they'd be into revisiting the idea or passing the torch.


Unfortunately they state this on their site...

"Can I take over the 63xc.com files and URL after summer 2007?
Nope. Magazines and websites get energy from a bunch of people coming together with a new idea. The core group of 63xc.com was always pretty diffuse, and it's unlikely that an outsider could make it cohere. You're much better off starting your own."


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

byrot said:


> For those that have ordered cogs from the tomicog website, how long did it take to receive you order?


Takes a 2-3 weeks. Well worth the wait.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

mack_turtle said:


> I ride 32/20 on my singlespeed Karate Monkey. what would be a good ratio for me for trails? 32/18? 16?
> 
> (I have searched and searched and all the discussions of FG gear ratios are about pavement and cyclocross/gravel riding)


If short chainstays are your thing, 32:19 provides many advantages. The tooth count gets you the shortest practical CS length possible (1/2 link or not). It gets you the smallest chainring size (and greatest clearance) in a standard 104 bcd crank & ring. It gets you many skid patches...not that you will need them. It gets you gearing that allows you to bunny hop, wheelie, pull stumps with your massive thighs, ride for mies and miles and miles...


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

byrot said:


> For those that have ordered cogs from the tomicog website, how long did it take to receive you order?


If you did not order yet - check out velosolo. Great product, fast shipping, lifetime warranty (with caveats but still). And CS is very responsive - I really enjoy buying from them.
Welcome to VeloSolo Bikes


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

buddhak said:


> Takes a 2-3 weeks. Well worth the wait.


Thanks. It's been almost 2 weeks and I haven't seen or heard anything. Just wanted to be sure that wasn't anything out of the ordinary.



mongol777 said:


> If you did not order yet - check out velosolo. Great product, fast shipping, lifetime warranty (with caveats but still). And CS is very responsive - I really enjoy buying from them.
> Welcome to VeloSolo Bikes


Thanks. Didn't know about this place.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

byrot said:


> Thanks. It's been almost 2 weeks and I haven't seen or heard anything. Just wanted to be sure that wasn't anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Thanks. Didn't know about [velosolo].


tomi makes cogs in his spare time but turns around orders as fast as he can, so it should show up any day. he's a good dude, and is NOT like HBC.

velosolo has good stuff, but be sure to do the currency exchange for both cost and shipping when considering them.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Does anyone know the spacing between cogs on the surly dingle track cog? Will it match up with tab thickness of a regular 104x4 crank?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

byrot said:


> Thanks. It's been almost 2 weeks and I haven't seen or heard anything. Just wanted to be sure that wasn't anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Thanks. Didn't know about this place.


They have great stuff, shipping is fast and quite often you can score nice deal in clearance section (for example if cog is 1/8 and was labelled as 3/32 - they will sell it with good discount). I bought lots of chainrings and cogs from them - I hate waiting and I appreciate good customer service. I am not metallurgist and never had Tommy cog but I was comparing velosolo cogs (bolt on and SS) with Surly cogs and their disc cogs with couple of Phil's cogs (which are twice the price if not more) and I could not tell the difference. Excellent finish and I believe very round as chain tension is very even.
For their bolt-on and SS cogs - they claim it is from the same factory which makes cogs for Surly. And after looking closely - they indeed look and feel very similar.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

ScaryJerry said:


> Does anyone know the spacing between cogs on the surly dingle track cog? Will it match up with tab thickness of a regular 104x4 crank?


it's close enough. setting up a dinglespeed?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

vaultbrad said:


> I love your style.


Thank you - hard to express the feeling in writing so I am happy there are like minded folks out there!


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

monogod said:


> it's close enough. setting up a dinglespeed?


Yeah, I've currently got a dingle going on a Hope Pro 2 SS and was hoping to run the Surly Fixed Disc as a dingle and have everything match up all fancy like.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

ScaryJerry said:


> Yeah, I've currently got a dingle going on a Hope Pro 2 SS and was hoping to run the Surly Fixed Disc as a dingle and have everything match up all fancy like.


wish granted! :thumbsup:


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

tomicog showed up today!

surly 1x1


----------



## dakotajb (Jan 22, 2004)

Makes the trails a different kind of fun.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

ScaryJerry said:


> Yeah, I've currently got a dingle going on a Hope Pro 2 SS and was hoping to run the Surly Fixed Disc as a dingle and have everything match up all fancy like.


I used this setup on my old Santa Cruz, worked perfectly.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Such badassery, all around.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

byrot said:


> tomicog showed up today!
> 
> surly 1x1


I like that! :thumbsup: Is that an original color?

Mine isn't even complete yet but had ideas considering carbon fork..


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks!

Original color was agent orange. I think it was called that. Had it powder coated back in June.

I got a new set of decals, but can't decide if I want to apply them. I kind of like it with just the head badge.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Finally got my front brake back on my Tomicog'd Monocog. Still not sure what I think about fixed gear MTB. Trying to descend fast wasn't as fun as with a freewheel. I thought there would be a steeper learning curve but I felt right at home not coasting since I try not to coast when I go pretend to be a roadie. The only problem I experienced was on the way home from the trail I had a dumbass in a van cut me off while I was standing and mashing. I stopped pedaling for a second and almost bounced off the bike. I'm going to get a bigger Tomicog so I can get to climbing to the fun trails that I do on my FS bike.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

^Happend to me few times when I was new to riding fixed.. With freewheel I often stand up to see over cars..


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Finally found reasonably priced rear wheel with Eno eccentric hub. Immediately stripped gears from my studded winter build and put it on. Will see how it rides on the ice! It is definitely a frankenbike and it's been through many builds. It is also the only aluminum frame I have - no idea why I still keep it but it rides real nice and excellent climber when built with suspension corrected fork as 69er.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

^Nice winterbike you got there! Now I really can't wait to finish my build.. Well at least the parts where shipped today, I hear..


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

KK89 said:


> ^Nice winterbike you got there! Now I really can't wait to finish my build.. Well at least the parts where shipped today, I hear..


Thanks! Never had studded tires so can't wait for some ice action! Set it up as 32x16 - nice middle ground.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Due to mistakes by Surly and QBP, there are no longer any fixed/disc hubs available. Does anybody have one that they would be willing to trade or sell to me? PM me if you do!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Due to mistakes by Surly and QBP, there are no longer any fixed/disc hubs available. Does anybody have one that they would be willing to trade or sell to me? PM me if you do!


no longer as in PERIOD???? EVER?!?!?!?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

monogod said:


> no longer as in PERIOD???? EVER?!?!?!?


No no no, at least I hope not. All of the "fixed/disc" labeled packages in QBP's inventory were actually SS/disc hubs that were mislabeled. So there are none in stock, Surly does not have a timeframe to expect more to be manufactured, and I have a strong feeling that most of the "fixed/disc" hubs out there for sale online are also labelled incorrectly and are actually SS hubs. So I'm in search for a used one now. I've got all the stuff to accommodate this hub and have already bought everything else for the wheel, so I need to find one!


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Freewheel threaded disc adapter

How about that!? I figured something like this must exist. Get a fixed/free hub and thread this bad boy on the freewheel side. Instant fixed disc hub!


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

vaultbrad said:


> Freewheel threaded disc adapter
> 
> How about that!? I figured something like this must exist. Get a fixed/free hub and thread this bad boy on the freewheel side. Instant fixed disc hub!


Yeah, but when you stop and the bike wants to roll backwards - the adapter unscrews. Maybe not today, but usually when you get complacent and then need that brake to hold you from rolling back very much.

A Phil HDK536 Rear K-O Disc Brake - Fixed hub is only $343! Purple for only $49 more!


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I knew I should have thought it through more. Good point.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Got my bolt-on cog in the mail today, but it'll probably be 6 months before I actually use it. With all the snow we're getting I don't think it's a great time to learn to ride fixed. Still excited though.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

In the absence of Surly I'd go with Paul's Fixed Disc Word hub


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

newfangled said:


> Got my bolt-on cog in the mail today, but it'll probably be 6 months before I actually use it. With all the snow we're getting I don't think it's a great time to learn to ride fixed. Still excited though.


On the contrary, I think it would be a great time to learn. Ice patch skids are super fun, too.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

boomn said:


> In the absence of Surly I'd go with Paul's Fixed Disc Word hub


Not sold through QBP...at least I'm not seeing it.

I'll still be down for another month or so with medical issues, so I've got a little time.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

boomn said:


> In the absence of Surly I'd go with Paul's Fixed Disc Word hub


Hey, I'd forgotten that one! And it's specially useful to me because it's available in 36h, and I could use it to replace my S3X if it dies.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

boomn said:


> In the absence of Surly I'd go with Paul's Fixed Disc Word hub


This. Win.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Not sold through QBP...at least I'm not seeing it.
> 
> I'll still be down for another month or so with medical issues, so I've got a little time.


Not sure which distributors they use but you can buy direct on their site.

Made in the US too (right across town from me in fact)


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> No no no, at least I hope not. All of the "fixed/disc" labeled packages in QBP's inventory were actually SS/disc hubs that were mislabeled. So there are none in stock, Surly does not have a timeframe to expect more to be manufactured, and I have a strong feeling that most of the "fixed/disc" hubs out there for sale online are also labelled incorrectly and are actually SS hubs. So I'm in search for a used one now. I've got all the stuff to accommodate this hub and have already bought everything else for the wheel, so I need to find one!


Try these guys - I got mine for ~$92 in the end of Sep - they may still have stock of correct ones [Amazon.com: Surly Ultra New Fixed Disc Hub Rear 32h 135mm Black: Sports & Outdoors 
Or try Derrick at https://www.facebook.com/pages/CYCLE-HAVEN/111338492337632. He is the guy who built rear wheel for my Moonie and he had to order fixed/disc hub.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

boomn said:


> Made in the US too (right across town from me in fact)


Lucky. I've got a couple Paul products. Top notch stuff. Next purchase from them is Motolite v brake set.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

newfangled said:


> Got my bolt-on cog in the mail today, but it'll probably be 6 months before I actually use it. With all the snow we're getting I don't think it's a great time to learn to ride fixed. Still excited though.


BEST time to learn :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

boomn said:


> In the absence of Surly I'd go with Paul's Fixed Disc Word hub


or ghetto fixed with a bb lockring and red 271.

it's how the cool kids were riding fixed 135 mtb before it was cool.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

That's no joke. It may be counter intuitive, but IMO, sketchy terrain is where fixed gear shines. It's like, traction control for your bike.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Are there any benefits to a true fixed gear hub setup over something like a tomicog? Or do you guys just like having a proper fixed setup?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I like having a rear brake just in case, though I rarely use it. My FG bike is pulling mostly commute duties these days and with a tall gearing I find it harder to slow myself down steep hills. Front is usually enough, I kind of treat the rear like the e-brake on a car.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

goldencalf said:


> Are there any benefits to a true fixed gear hub setup over something like a tomicog? Or do you guys just like having a proper fixed setup?


Disc cogs are great for conversion, and they work fine. If you've got rim brake studs as well as disc tabs you can still have a rear brake.



AlexCuse said:


> I like having a rear brake just in case, though I rarely use it. My FG bike is pulling mostly commute duties these days and with a tall gearing I find it harder to slow myself down steep hills. Front is usually enough, I kind of treat the rear like the e-brake on a car.


I agree with this. I really like having a rear brake, but I found that when you use it (since you're already resisting for all you're worth anyways) that it's very easy to lock up the rear wheel. Not always, but you really need to modulate gently.

Currently, I've got front disc and no rear brake. (S3X has no disc option, frame has only disc tabs) Sometimes on steep sketchy descents I am concerned about using front brake - but I haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

...oh no.. I ordered a surly disc/fixed hub and I got the message that they've sent my stuff.. So now I don't know what I'm getting if nothing.. I ordered other stuff too.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

goldencalf said:


> Are there any benefits to a true fixed gear hub setup over something like a tomicog? Or do you guys just like having a proper fixed setup?


I like the bombproofness of the Tomicog set up. I have never had a cog issue and can remove/swap cogs easily. Try that with a traditional thread on/lockring set up. The advantage of the the threaded/lockring set up is the relative ease of finding cranks/rings that give you a good chainline. The Tomicog requires an outer position chainring on a standard spindle BB (113mm on my ISIS). In my case this required filing material off my 32T chainring so it could be mounted. This chainline issue also rules out fancy cranks that have no provision for an outer (3rd position) chainring. I don't know about overcoming this with BB spacers, because I don't fool with outboard bearing drivetrains. Threaded/lockring set ups can also be run as dingles or with bashguards. I have tried both threaded and tomicog, and honestly, once you figure out your chainline issues and are not interested in Dingling, the brake mounted cog (velosolo or Tomicog) set up is my favorite. I have never run a rear brake, so I guess I don't know what I am missing.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

KK89 said:


> ...oh no.. I ordered a surly disc/fixed hub and I got the message that they've sent my stuff.. So now I don't know what I'm getting if nothing.. I ordered other stuff too.


Keep an eye out and have your shop double check before you stop in. Apparently the whole batch was labelled wrong so QBP quickly changed the quantities of fixed/disc hubs to 0 after finding out. If ordered recently, you'd be very lucky to get the correct hub.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, Sasquatch, one more option is the Surly Fixxer. Maybe a cheap ($80! ouch! but can resell) temporary option while Surly sorts out the Fixed Disc hub kerfuffle.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to drop in from the right field. What about:

- Geared 135mm disc wheel. 
- Bolt on a Tomicog or Velosolo cog to disc side
- Bolt on a disc rotor to an Ultim8 cog carrier. Origin8 Ultim8 Single Speed 6-Bolt & Cassette Cog - 20T x 3/32", Black/Red:Amazon:Sports & Outdoors
- Install on drive side of the hub. 
- Don't try to brake going backwards.

Just brainstorming.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

goldencalf said:


> Are there any benefits to a true fixed gear hub setup over something like a tomicog? Or do you guys just like having a proper fixed setup?


A conventional fixed hub is much stronger than a cassette hub. This comes from spoke angles and is why I want a fixed specific hub. I also want a disc brake 'cause that's the only option for my frame and I'd like to have both brakes when I'm pulling a carriage with my dog on board.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

phsycle said:


> I'm going to drop in from the right field. What about:
> 
> - Geared 135mm disc wheel.
> - Bolt on a Tomicog or Velosolo cog to disc side
> ...


Could work.. and isn't a bad idea.. I'd use the rear brake as in assistance anyway..

E: Though I would only consider making a cassette hub to a fixed one (or SS) if I already have a complete wheel.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

The whole rear brake thing never occurred to me. I've been running a tomi on my Paul ss disk hub. Super tough, easy to swap back and forth from fixed and coaster.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Its probably for the best 

The tomicog setup does seem a lot more solid to me than the a threaded cog / lockring. I like the notched White Industries cogs the best, but they are $$$$


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

I have notched WI on one of my rides - like it a lot, seems like well thought out design.
Cons - proprietary
My second favorite is tommycog/velosolo/phil wood/etc - ISO disk cogs. Seems to be bombproof, easy to change, etc.
Cons - no brake unless you have canti mounts on your frame and rim allows rim brakes (clown shoe does not for example )

As for rear brake itself - for me it is 50/50. If I use bike mostly on paved roads and have straps/cage on my pedals I am OK without rear brake.
For mtb/trail use - prefer to have both as I never felt very comfortable with straps offroad (use them sometimes but not very often)

I wish someone would start making disc/disc hub - that would be bee knees! Or perhaps WI notched design can be adapted as standard.
It does not bother me much - with the number of fixies I have (lots ) I rarely have to change the cogs now days. But back when I only had one (and even with two) - I would change the ratio quite often.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Disc/disc would be pretty cool. Think some use those for 36er fronts, wonder what the spacing is?

Does anyone make a fixed hub that can take normal ss cassette cogs or is that shape not strong enough?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

AlexCuse said:


> Does anyone make a fixed hub that can take normal ss cassette cogs or is that shape not strong enough?


Not sure I follow - do you mean fixed thread on one side and cassette on another?


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Halo makes one i think

Yup. look at it. Too bad it's narrow.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

mongol777 said:


> Not sure I follow - do you mean fixed thread on one side and cassette on another?


I'd just never seen a fixed hub that takes cassette cogs, now we just need one for 135mm spacing / disc brakes


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Oh, I see - you mean fixed but no threading/ISO bolts, just cassette cog?
I don't think anyone makes one and I honestly would not trust one unless both hub and cog have a bit deeper cut outs and both at least steel (I ruined couple of aluminum hub bodies and did lots of cosmetic damage with steel cogs)
White Industries is the closest one with their design:


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

There are a good handful of fixed, disc, 135mm hubs that take cassette cogs, though they're all made for biketrials and are weight-weenie quality.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ScaryJerry said:


> There are a good handful of fixed, disc, 135mm hubs that take cassette cogs, though they're all made for biketrials and are weight-weenie quality.


Post up some examples?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

ScaryJerry said:


> There are a good handful of fixed, disc, 135mm hubs that take cassette cogs, though they're all made for biketrials and are weight-weenie quality.


I had no idea - can you name a few? Just curious and who knows - may be I need them!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

vaultbrad said:


> Halo makes one i think
> 
> Yup. look at it. Too bad it's narrow.


pretty cool









you think it can run disc if re-spaced to 135mm and mount a disc adapter like this?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

So my understanding from quick search is that they are mainly made for trial bikes where you have freewheel in front.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Ok, i gotta admit - this Halo hub is pretty slick looking. I still don't buy alloy body (even if used with recommended by halo wide base cogs). As I mentioned before - I did produce plenty of bites even on SS setup, nevermind FG. But what do I know - may be Halo uses some special tough alloy for this particular hub


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

So Surly disc/fixed and Paul Components disc/fixed is still the best option for me for now. And surly wins in price department.
You can run it fixed, you can run beyond awesome white industries freewheel for SS and you get a disc brake or cool flip flop mtb hub if you don't want brake in the rear


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

mongol777 said:


> So Surly disc/fixed and Paul Components disc/fixed is still the best option for me for now. And surly wins in price department.
> You can run it fixed, you can run beyond awesome white industries freewheel for SS and you get a disc brake or cool flip flop mtb hub if you don't want brake in the rear


This is the best option for me as well, seems like the most versatile option, too.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

wadester said:


> Disc cogs are great for conversion, and they work fine. If you've got rim brake studs as well as disc tabs you can still have a rear brake.


provided you have a wheel with a disc hub laced to a rim brake rim, which is not likely.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

mongol777 said:


> Oh, I see - you mean fixed but no threading/ISO bolts, just cassette cog?
> I don't think anyone makes one


the halo and WI hubs have already been mentioned.

for a regular fixed threaded hub miche makes a carrier and cog that allows quick and easy cog swaps. would be great paired with the surly disc/fixed hub.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah man, no rear brake is part of the allure of fixed for me. Makes bars/frame nice and clean. And I don't mind saving weight


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

holy crap that looks familiar hahaha



byrot said:


>


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

mongol777 said:


> So Surly disc/fixed and Paul Components disc/fixed is still the best option for me for now. And surly wins in price department.
> You can run it fixed, you can run beyond awesome white industries freewheel for SS and you get a disc brake or cool flip flop mtb hub if you don't want brake in the rear


I've own 3 generations of surly hubs, and I don't hate them. But after 1 set of paul's, I'll never go back. Just food for thought.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

My S3X hub uses HG cassette spline cogs, but it has a steel driver. I was concerned initially, due to the amount of slop available with the HG spline interface. I figured that going from forward to resist would hammer the spline faces and maybe unscrew the lockring. The lockring has stayed tight, and I had the whole thing apart recently, and could see no signs of wear to splines or the Surly fat base cog.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

goldencalf said:


> I've own 3 generations of surly hubs, and I don't hate them. But after 1 set of paul's, I'll never go back. Just food for thought.


I have and ride Halo, WI, Paul's and Surly hubs and many others. I too don't hate any of them but to be completely honest - once on the trail I don't feel a lot of difference. They are all ride very nice and spin smooth. For me it comes down to if particular hub can serve function I need for particular build.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

wadester said:


> My S3X hub uses HG cassette spline cogs, but it has a steel driver. I was concerned initially, due to the amount of slop available with the HG spline interface. I figured that going from forward to resist would hammer the spline faces and maybe unscrew the lockring. The lockring has stayed tight, and I had the whole thing apart recently, and could see no signs of wear to splines or the Surly fat base cog.


I thought about how I produced the bites and most of them were due to rider's mistake (something caught up between cog and cassette body, not ideal chainline, etc). I still prefer disc cogs or classic threaded. If WI had more sizes available and hubs which would work on all my rides - I'd start switching.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

a couple rear 135 fixed cassette hubs:

VIZ BIKETRIAL

https://www.tartybikes.co.uk/images/custom/hubs/large_neon135.jpg

https://www.bonzbikes.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=8&Itemid=4&lang=en

The Bonz hub is unfortunately rim brake only, but the other two are disc. I really like the Viz because it has space to run multiple cogs.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Some quick advice needed - if you were mounting a directional studded tire as a fixed rear, which way would you point the tread?










Normally I run it in "drive" mode with the point of the chevron facing forward when it's on the ground. I was wondering if there'd be any benefit in flipping it to "brake" mode?

I know it doesn't make a big difference, but I figured I'd see if anyone has an opinion before I do it.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Never rode with studs - will be my first winter with sudded FG. Mine are non-directional - the only thing which comes to mind when looking at yours is how the studs are mounted. Are they angled at all to follow chevrons?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

newfangled said:


> Some quick advice needed - if you were mounting a directional studded tire as a fixed rear, which way would you point the tread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Run it the normal way for best braking, which is resistance on fixed. Turning it around will give better drive traction but less brake grab. Hold the tire above you and notice what the tread looks like from the "ground view". 

I know it sounds silly, but I do it to correct my twisted thinking on this. :thumbsup:


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

slocaus said:


> Run it the normal way for best braking, which is resistance on fixed. Turning it around will give better drive traction but less brake grab. Hold the tire above you and notice what the tread looks like from the "ground view".
> 
> I know it sounds silly, but I do it to correct my twisted thinking on this. :thumbsup:


Hm, never thought about looking at the tire this way. So it makes total sense for thread itself for normal tires. Do studs affect the logic on directional tire? Are they usually mounted at slight angle on directional tires to produce more bite?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mongol777 said:


> Hm, never thought about looking at the tire this way. So it makes total sense for thread itself for normal tires. Do studs affect the logic on directional tire? Are they usually mounted at slight angle on directional tires to produce more bite?


The way those studs are set I doubt it matters, they are a symmetric Z pattern from either direction. If there is loose snow or grapple or dirt, then the rubber tread comes into play and direction may matter.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Got ya - thanks!

One more food for thought - not sure how true is it, would like to hear stud experts:
"nothing loosens studs faster than reversing a tire's orientation after the studs have settled in."
Taken from here - Tamia Nelson's Outside » Getting a Grip: First Look at Innova Tundra Wolf Studded Tires


----------



## cheepnis (Aug 26, 2005)

*Attitude direct drive*

I usually run a Tomicog but here it's an eccentric ENO with threaded cog. The eccentric must be in the position so that reverse pedaling causes chain lenght to increase (tighten).

It's a blast, cheers.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

mongol777 said:


> One more food for thought - not sure how true is it, would like to hear stud experts:
> "nothing loosens studs faster than reversing a tire's orientation after the studs have settled in."
> Taken from here - Tamia Nelson's Outside » Getting a Grip: First Look at Innova Tundra Wolf Studded Tires


Ugh. Innova tires are terrrrrrrrrrrible. The studs are made of steel and disintegrate when they touch pavement. Loosing studs is the last thing you need to worry about. I don't know why someone went to all that effort to write about a product that is a complete piece of garbage. I've used Innova (awful), DIY screws (ok), and Schwable (fantastic) and Nokian (fantastic) and it's carbide all the way.

In other news, I got my cog last week but was originally planning to put off fixed until spring...but I should have known that was foolish. I figure I'll swap my tires this weekend (since it's -30C/-22F and I've got nothing better to do) and will hopefully have a fixed-gear mountain bike to post next week when things warm up.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

cheepnis said:


> I usually run a Tomicog but here it's an eccentric ENO with threaded cog. The eccentric must be in the position so that reverse pedaling causes chain lenght to increase (tighten).
> 
> It's a blast, cheers.


Nice Klein. Is it a 27.5 or 29er wheel up front?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

newfangled said:


> Ugh. Innova tires are terrrrrrrrrrrible. The studs are made of steel and disintegrate when they touch pavement. Loosing studs is the last thing you need to worry about. I don't know why someone went to all that effort to write about a product that is a complete piece of garbage. I've used Innova (awful), DIY screws (ok), and Schwable (fantastic) and Nokian (fantastic) and it's carbide all the way.
> 
> In other news, I got my cog last week but was originally planning to put off fixed until spring...but I should have known that was foolish. I figure I'll swap my tires this weekend (since it's -30C/-22F and I've got nothing better to do) and will hopefully have a fixed-gear mountain bike to post next week when things warm up.


I got Schwalbe's Ice Spikers  Can't wait to rip some ice!


----------



## cheepnis (Aug 26, 2005)

phsycle said:


> Nice Klein. Is it a 27.5 or 29er wheel up front?


It's a 29 in front. I would like to try a 27.5 as it would surely liven it up a bit. I'm building a 27.5 rear, 29 front for the wintertime and the Klein will prob be pulled into pieces once again.

Let it snow, freeze and get crunchy.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Well, I am very happy camper today - I found a way to keep my battleship grey monkey.
I removed all the parts from it in preparation for Krampus build, found a buyer and just could not do it. So apologized and went on to see what can I sell instead. One roadie was sold today and pompetamine frame is now for sale and I get to keep my first monkey! Mostly parts from Pompie went into this build, will be my nasty weather bike for now:

















42/16, 700x35 Clement cross tires, mavic hoops on surly hubs, velosolo cog


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

question: is there any advantage to using a rigid versus suspension fork on a FG mtb? I am about to "fix" my Karate Monkey with just a front brake and a 80mm squish fork. I rode rigid for a while but central Texas trails consist almost entirely of rocks. other than "simplicity," what is the appeal of a rigid fork on a FG?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

mack_turtle said:


> question: is there any advantage to using a rigid versus suspension fork on a FG mtb? I am about to "fix" my Karate Monkey with just a front brake and a 80mm squish fork. I rode rigid for a while but central Texas trails consist almost entirely of rocks. other than "simplicity," what is the appeal of a rigid fork on a FG?


With the squishy fork the brake dive makes it easier to lift the rear wheel. Unintentionally did that a few times when entering a corner too fast. Makes for cool front wheel pivot turns.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

For me, it's not only consistent with the simplicity, less is more theme, but benefits of a squishy aren't there for me when fixed. Going downhill, you're not exactly going at a blazing speed so it's not that bone jarring with a rigid. I ride in the Rockies and have not issues. Rigid fork's precision and efficiency is far more beneficial.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

First ride on the new fixie at a balmy -20C/-4F:




It's my backup winter bike, and is normally set up as a dinglespeed. In the summer it's my street cruiser with bigapples. My hardtail's freewheel was dying, so I swapped that wheelset onto this bike and added a velosolo cog.

Never ridden fixed before, so it was definitely an interesting experience. With the brakes still on it feels a lot like singlespeed...except when it doesn't. Since it's winter there's plenty of snow that needs to be hopped over, and wow is that ever impossible. I'm sure I'll get the hang of it to a certain extent, but straps or toeclips are probably on the wishlist.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

So, tonight I came to realize that this thread is well alive and the last bike that I posted is one which was stolen well over a year ago. Since then I've got a GT Peace 26" fixie, which has seen very limited mileage, but I feel the need to show off my Karate Monkey. I apologize for the lack of trail pictures of her, but the snow melting in my living room ought to be enough to ensure that it gets ridden.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks to mongol777, I'll be riding my Krampus FG as soon as I am clear to ride again by my doctor. He had an extra fixed/disc hub that he sold me! Can't wait to get back on the bike! I'm glad to see this thread alive again


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Cheers to that!
DanD and newfangled - nice looking rides!

So I went out for the first time with studded tires. Oh man - here is the formula for too much fun:
Ice+fixie+studded tires=huge grin on my face, I can't wipe it off! 
Unexpected benefit - sidewalks were so icy that people walked on the snow covered grass and avoided main paths altogether. So it was all mine and oh boy - do studs on fixed grip, big time!


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

*Frozen Motobacon*










I have joint custody over this guy. My friend ended up riding my fixed Troll and loving it, but swore he would never actually buy a MTB. So I kept an eye out and snagged this for $250 plus a fixed cog/ring on CL. It often stays at my house and not bad to have a second fixed/SS rig laying around.

I actually really dig the feel of his bike, but the crappy anchor sus fork has gotta go (KM rigid fork on loan from Buddhak that I needs to install). More snow starting in the early AM. Poppa needs a snow day tomorrow.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

mongol777 said:


> Cheers to that!
> DanD and newfangled - nice looking rides!
> 
> So I went out for the first time with studded tires. Oh man - here is the formula for too much fun:
> ...


Yuuuuuup. I've ridden fixed MTB with Conti IceClaws and car drivers were pissed at what I was gliding over while they spun out. Rock on you fixed studded stud.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

bike for days said:


> Yuuuuuup. I've ridden fixed MTB with Conti IceClaws and car drivers were pissed at what I was gliding over while they spun out. Rock on you fixed studded stud.


I am now thinking next purchase would be another pair of Schwalbe's Ice Spikers, now in 29er size for my grey monkey.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

mongol777 said:


> I am now thinking next purchase would be another pair of Schwalbe's Ice Spikers, now in 29er size for my grey monkey.


My 29" icespikers are on their 3rd winter of regular commuting, and are in fine shape. There have been a lot of threads about people losing studs, but I've only lost 1 and I think they're great tires. Definitely do 30mi+ of boring, lowpressure riding on pavement to bed them in though.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Good to know - it will be first winter on my spikers, in 26.
I tried to bed them in but only managed 12km or so. However yesterday ride was mixed pavement and ice so hopefully they will bed in properly. And if I loose couple of studs - small price to pay for loads of fun!
As soon as I finish my Krampus - gonna get them in 29er size. Was going to try something different like Nokian's in 700x40 or 29er but decided to stick with Schwalbe - every tire I have from them has been great (I have several big apples, fat franks, come cross tires)


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Well, that was quick - just sold my old digicam to a guy in the office. What to do with the money - order spikers in 29 of course! Should be here this week or early next one.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

mongol777 said:


> Well, that was quick - just sold my old digicam to a guy in the office. What to do with the money - order spikers in 29 of course! Should be here this week or early next one.


Be prepared for slack jawed stares and shaken fists of people not having as much fun as you with their commute. The one place studded tires don't shine (ironically?) is on single track. Maybe I did't let out enough air since it was so slow already but they just slipped on frozen roots, not dug in.

Glad you found a new lease on life for the gray KM.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

bike for days said:


> Be prepared for slack jawed stares and shaken fists of people not having as much fun as you with their commute. The one place studded tires don't shine (ironically?) is on single track. Maybe I did't let out enough air since it was so slow already but they just slipped on frozen roots, not dug in.
> 
> Glad you found a new lease on life for the gray KM.


So happy myself - love this frame! Missus already put dibs on studded cannondale frankenbike build so waiting anxiously for my tires to arrive. 
I wish I could commute on the bike - nature of my job does not suit bike commuting so down to about +5C and no ice it is on my motorcycle and the rest is in my cage.
But everyday I have at least one dedicated hour to go and ride (of course more on the weekends or when I work from home and can finish early) - usually trying to do 1 hr or 20KM (whatever comes first) and if time allows - go longer (usually the case anyway )


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

*My Winter Defender is finished!*

Sorry I didn't post this earlier.. I was too busy just riding all weekend. 
I waited my hubs for a month to be shipped and they finally arrived on Thursday.. and yes, I got the exact right hub!!! The New Fixed/Disc Hub by Surly! I am sooo happy!
Even though I made a miscalculation in spoke lengths. Then I thought it was better to just hand over my hubs and rims to LBS, and boy am I happy I did! They promised my on friday, that my wheels would be ready on Wednesday. Actually they called me a couple of hours later and told me my wheels were ready! I knew I could get my bike up and running that day.

I had SO much fortunate during this build. ..and here are results:







I truly love this bike.. It's so much fun.

Unfortunately we do not have snow... yet.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

nice!
more info on the wheel build please


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

^Ömmm not much to say.. Those are Surlys hubs and maybe DT spokes. 
Can't remember what rims those where.. Well they are made for trial use. I bought them from a guy at one finnish forum. Oh yeah and they are 40mm wide. 
The Gazzaloddi stays on if the tire pressure is below 1 bar. Otherwise it pops off..


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Wow - sweet looking ride!!! cross posting from fatbikes daily - we finally got proper snow yesterday:
Ready to go:









Now you see me, now you don't:









Look ma - no hands!:









Happy riding everyone!:


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

KK89 said:


> Sorry I didn't post this earlier.. I was too busy just riding all weekend.
> I waited my hubs for a month to be shipped and they finally arrived on Thursday.. and yes, I got the exact right hub!!! The New Fixed/Disc Hub by Surly! I am sooo happy!
> Even though I made a miscalculation in spoke lengths. Then I thought it was better to just hand over my hubs and rims to LBS, and boy am I happy I did! They promised my on friday, that my wheels would be ready on Wednesday. Actually they called me a couple of hours later and told me my wheels were ready! I knew I could get my bike up and running that day.
> 
> ...


How dare you have fun before you update us!! Hehe... Glad ou had an epic weekend! And what is it about fixed that makes you just keep ride ride riding even when you know you are spent? The first time I flipped my hub on my road bike at ended up totally bonked three counties away and had to limp home.

But seriously that is one hot ticket you have there. Would you be honored or annoyed if I end up stealing that exact color scheme for my fixed specific racer? Could you figure out who makes those rims too? I like the drilling pattern.

Any field notes on the fixed disc hub? While Paul's look so sweet, I am such a plebe rider that I dunno if I would feel the difference in quality once some singletrack was introduced compared to Surly.

On my home front.... Got oddly inspired to yank my geared wheel that my Troll has been wearing, and throw my old fixed 26 wheel on today. Went out to the trails but deep down I knew they were too messy....

Ended up just sloshing around fire roads and a few stray logs. Just wanted to see if I still am into 26" wheels even a tiny bit before I commit to building a race specific bike. A shame I couldn't compare on the trails today, because I am still torn between 26/27.5/29...

On that note, buddhak and I made a bloodless oath to ride all three rounds of the MidAtlantic Super Series. Fixed. I am shooting for sport class (20 miles). I dunno if MTBR has something similar to another forum where you can TOXX yourself, basically put your money where your Internet mouth is on a challenge/declaration/etc, but right now I'm planting my flag to at least DNP all three races, fixed. Any East coasters up for that challenge?

we were joking we would at least always place first and second in the fixed class. If we had a third rider we could build our own rickety podium hehe.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

I can't resist to note again - sick looking ride, absolutely love the combo!


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is one of my Winter rides: 456C w/ 650b wheels and 17x40 fixed gear via a Problem Solver's SS cog and a centerlock-to-6-bolt adapter. I had to add a pair of chain tugs after I had taken this picture. This thing is as crazy as it gets.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

That frame hurts my eyes lol. Dope ride man!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Krampus wheel is finished :thumbsup:


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Woohooo!!!! Looking good!


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

It's not even on the bike yet!?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

vaultbrad said:


> It's not even on the bike yet!?


Haven't had the time! Still down with medical issues, so I'm probably going to stick to gears for the first couple rides to build up my body strength again before going head first into fixed again


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

vaultbrad said:


> It's not even on the bike yet!?


Here you go - we just need someone who is good with photoshop


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

StiHacka said:


> Here is one of my Winter rides: 456C w/ 650b wheels and 17x40 fixed gear via a Problem Solver's SS cog and a centerlock-to-6-bolt adapter. I had to add a pair of chain tugs after I had taken this picture. This thing is as crazy as it gets.


17x40?! Some workout  Nice bike.

I've got 17x36 and 19x36 for offroad.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

KK89 said:


> 17x40?! Some workout  Nice bike.
> 
> I've got 17x36 and 19x36 for offroad.


Thank you! Yep, built for some good old Winter workout.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

The rims are from echo! I think it might be a discontinued model since I didn't find anything quite like it.. but they have very similar models.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

*Peace!*

Intended use? Unsure. Less fun than my Karate Monkey and too small. Tiny wheels. Maybe a polo bike in the future? Need to move the brake lever to the other side of the bar. Hmm. Here it is anyways.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

^Nice Bar-Ride!


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

My battleship grey KM, reborn as fixed and studded - got tires about a week or two ago, went for several ice rides. Thing is a freaking tank. Crap cell phone pic is from today's ride - it is day 2 of pretty much non-stop freezing rain and all sidewalks turned into ice patch, ie perfect riding ground for this beast!


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

^Tire width?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

29x2.25, Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro with >400 studs.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mongol777 said:


> 29x2.25, Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro with >400 studs.


Per wheel or total?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Per wheel, Ice Spiker Pro HS 379 | Schwalbe North America 
I was looking to get 2.35 to get some additional float but very happy with 2.25
Missus has 26 on hers with 361 per wheel and it is no less grippy. I dunno why 29 has more spikes - I think to get same grip in larger wheel size you have to up the number of spikes. 
Rolls very nice on pavement too (for studded tire) - both 26 and 29


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Still playing with bars - tried several to see what works for ice (need combo of high rise, sweep back to get as upright as possible). Seems that cruiser bars I had laying around should work. Also took out straps - winter boots have enough grip on studs and speeds are far from fast (very very far )

Yesterday ride was brutal - several times I got turned around but what seems big piece of ice thick enough to support weight of my rear wheel and not attached to anything. So as I pedal through it turned around, turned me around with it and I have no idea how I saved it but had to plow through snow, on the road and bunny hop back to the curb (and I have no clue how bunny hope on FG). Lights were out through most of the city, loads and loads of fallen trees and branches and wires.

Finally took some good pics with latest addition of cruiser bars


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

mongol777: Why you wish to ride in upright position? 

I've ridden on snow, ice and melting ice and I'm happy with my forward leaning position. 1x1 has less lean than my band wagon but still has. Even with band wagon I didn't feel wobbly or anything on ice. When I fell over, it was because my both wheels slid.. 

In leaning position I think it's easier to shift weight from your back wheel to front in case of back wheel sliding.

..but of course these are also matters of liking and what your used to.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

KK89 said:


> mongol777: Why you wish to ride in upright position?
> 
> I've ridden on snow, ice and melting ice and I'm happy with my forward leaning position. 1x1 has less lean than my band wagon but still has. Even with band wagon I didn't feel wobbly or anything on ice. When I fell over, it was because my both wheels slid..
> 
> ...


I found that I like to look ahead without leaning - my guess is that I am used to same seating position on sport touring and dual sport motorcycles. 
Even on my road bikes I set the bars above the saddle. I agree - it is easier to shift weight when bars are low but I am now used to do the same with my bars high. It also lets me ride more relaxed. So I am targeting giant BMX setup on most of my rides 

I fell over only twice so far and both times because I forgot that when I put my foot down it is slippery and my shoes don't have studs and both times I did not get out my left foot out of the strap quick enough. Wobbles were not common - for just this one ride when ice storm aftermath was at it worst and there was lots of weird ice formations. Yesterday ride was rock solid again and cruiser bars worked wonders too.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Mongol, the bike looks great


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

vaultbrad said:


> Mongol, the bike looks great


Thank you - I am so happy with it and even more happy that I decided not to sell it. I think she is very happy too as she keeps riding while all other bikes stay in the garage till ice is gone


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Got onto some snowy singletrack today:


Got fixiestraps for Christmas, and tried them out today. My pedals are nice and grippy, and I'm wearing big chunky winter boots, so actually getting my feet into the straps is nearly impossible. The loops are huge, but it takes at least 3 full pedalstrokes to wiggle my way in. And then I had 2 minor crashes because of them, so I took them off about mid-ride. I know there's a learning curve, but I think they'll have to wait until spring when I'm wearing skateshoes again.

Had my first fixed moment of zen today. I was riding along, and realized that I couldn't remember the last time that I'd braked, or even thought about braking. It was really weird, because I'd probably covered 2km of snowy trails without really thinking about anything.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

I hear you - I had exact same moment this year sometime into the second ride on the snow on my Moonie. No brakes, straps off (winter boots+ MG-1s = lots of grip and straps just lead to falls on the snow) - very zen


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

*Fixed plus 26" = da sh*t*









Is the 26" dead? I dunno, but if so I like riding it's frozen corpse. :eekster:

So..... I was trying to do too much with my Troll. Was commuting 2x8 but then I decided to throw on my fixed wheel for some fun. And as an experiment if I would like fixed 26 after riding some 29er. Well, lets just say he has a kissin cousin Orange 1x1 on the way.

Also tried fittin the fixed 29er wheels in there. Totally works with short knobbies. And while Karate Monkeys are the bomb, I couldn't pass up this 1x1 on ebay (even has canti studs for old codgers like me), and good to know it can do 26, 27.5, and 29. Or some mix therein 

Here he is with 29 wheels. Had to disengage the mullet to make it work:








See, chix dig a FGMTB. 

Newfangled: I have certain sections of track I try to do more and more of never touching brakes. It makes me a little peeved when I see way more skid marks from gearies going faster than they can handle than anyone else...


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

mongol777 said:


> I found that I like to look ahead without leaning - my guess is that I am used to same seating position on sport touring and dual sport motorcycles.
> Even on my road bikes I set the bars above the saddle. I agree - it is easier to shift weight when bars are low but I am now used to do the same with my bars high. It also lets me ride more relaxed. So I am targeting giant BMX setup on most of my rides
> 
> I fell over only twice so far and both times because I forgot that when I put my foot down it is slippery and my shoes don't have studs and both times I did not get out my left foot out of the strap quick enough. Wobbles were not common - for just this one ride when ice storm aftermath was at it worst and there was lots of weird ice formations. Yesterday ride was rock solid again and cruiser bars worked wonders too.


Dammit, I was going to post a friendly reminder that with studs you can get over confident and slip putting a foot down where you just rode fine on studded tires. Sorry Mongol! But at the same time, falling in the winter usually doesn't hurt too bad if you combine snow with extra layers and padding.

and now I can be extra happy for your new Gray KM love since I have a new (to me, soon to be fixed) whip on the way. Pumpkin Orange 1x1!


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

bike for days said:


> Dammit, I was going to post a friendly reminder that with studs you can get over confident and slip putting a foot down where you just rode fine on studded tires. Sorry Mongol! But at the same time, falling in the winter usually doesn't hurt too bad if you combine snow with extra layers and padding.
> 
> and now I can be extra happy for your new Gray KM love since I have a new (to me, soon to be fixed) whip on the way. Pumpkin Orange 1x1!


It's OK - was nothing major! Yep, over confidence for sure!

Congrats on 1x1! It is very hard for me to say which frame I like the most. For a longest time 1x1 was my favorite so I had two (gave one to missus and left 1 for me). Then it was KM - have two of my own. Then it was Moonie - man, I love this little hippo! Just today I almost finished Krampus (couple of cosmetic adjustments left) - what a blast! But out of all of them I think 1x1 is the most versatile frame. And I know for sure I can never resist buying one more if it comes alone for the right price 

And if you saw my Moonie pics - I LOVE Orange! So one more time - congrats on great frame in awesome color!


----------



## Marrkie (Aug 17, 2004)

Here is a new one!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Black Cat. Nice!!!


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Decided not to get Straggler for now and build up Pompetamine frame I had for sale. Still thinking what to paint it in spring - yellow or red (want to keep all blue accents and add couple more)

































Built it for all weather exploring, getting fast from trail to trail (mainly fireroads and packed dirt). If anyone has any ideas on which color would work best with blue accents - please do tell! As I mentioned I am thinking yellow (yellow frame/blue fork) or red (all red or red frame/blue fork)


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

mongol777 said:


> Decided not to get Straggler for now and build up Pompetamine frame I had for sale. Still thinking what to paint it in spring - yellow or red (want to keep all blue accents and add couple more)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can never go wrong with blue accents on ORANGE. 

speaking of which, the Orange 1x1 is sitting at my friend's work right now waiting for my ass! I get stuff shipped there because usually I am not home, wonky New Years shipping times, plus the seller said USPS. But then he shipped Fed Ex which the hub is LITERALLY a city block behind my house.

She gets home at 8.

ahhhhhhhhhhh this bike can't get here fast enough. Screw hanging with friends I should just go on a midnight helmetlight ride and ring in 2014 right!


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

bike for days said:


> Can never go wrong with blue accents on ORANGE.
> 
> speaking of which, the Orange 1x1 is sitting at my friend's work right now waiting for my ass! I get stuff shipped there because usually I am not home, wonky New Years shipping times, plus the seller said USPS. But then he shipped Fed Ex which the hub is LITERALLY a city block behind my house.
> 
> ...


I obviously had a huge brainfart thinking of red, yellow, etc - ORANGE! Of course! Thank you! 
My mind was clouded with thinking of how I am gonna paint my white 1x1 - I was thinking of orange/pale sky blue (original Ford GT colors) and I think that's why orange did not cross my mind as an option for Pompie.

Hope you get your parts in 2013 and get to ride on first day of 2014!

Happy New Year FG/SS crowd!


----------



## Dean Learner (Feb 8, 2012)

*Skid in Ya pants, not the track*

My much loved Surly 1x1 has re-evolved with a new paint job, a couple of new parts and a fixed drivetrain. Gave it a quick blast on the the tracks the local kids have been kind enough to build in the bush behind my place and surprisingly wasn't as terrifying as expected. Can't wait to get it out on the local trails and really see how much fun it is going to be.... 



















sorry to my northern hemisphere neighbors for the warm summery photos but that's just how it is on the southern half of the planet


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

Dean Learner said:


> sorry to my northern hemisphere neighbors for the warm summery photos but that's just how it is on the southern half of the planet


That's not a problem, at least you know which side to run the front brake lever on  I just hope the rain and wind pass so I can hit the trail sometime before June!

It is a lovely colour 1x1 you have too...looked like an old Fat Chance at first glance!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

+1 on an awesome color :thumbsup:


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

Decided a new wireless odometer was in order for 2014.









For a new (to me) whip. 









It is powered by pumpkins (or at least pumpkin beer). Also in the off chance I start passing other riders they at least get a nod from him. 









I know, I know... Lever is on the wrong side. But I have never dealt with hydros before and just wanted to get him out the door fixed.









No bridges were destroyed during the making of this photo.









Seller said he put on a new chain. A few thousand miles new. :/ Was planing orange with blue accent bits (word to Mongol), but only had a red chain kicking around. Kind of like it. My lady called it "firey" :thumbsup:









And of course I got carried away and rode into the night w headlight. Had to drink my recovery drink in the dark. Don't mind.  OH and I saw (90% sure) a fox! Or at least two small dog sized eyes, but they were bouncing in ten foot bounds, not running.









So, I have a niner wheelsets kicking around. I'm sure I will mess around with different configs, but going back to 26" after riding 29" for a few month straight w really not as jarring as I imagined. There were a few larger logs and tech sections I couldn't do but I feel much more of that was due to riding tentatively on a new setup. The bars are way wider than I normally run, so wide bar plus small wheel felt a little toooo twitchy.

The medium 1x1 is shorter TT than the medium Troll, and the BB a touch lower, and was causing more pedal strikes. So I think 69 might just lift the front enough to smooth everything out.

Anyhow, my first race ever is coming up and glad I got it in time for that. A really low key SSXC race on private grounds, and MTB are welcome, I think this bike will shine on a muddy but fast course.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Looking good! I'd leave brake lever where its now if it works for you. I spend a lot of time on my motorcycle and having brake lever on the opposite side on the bike never bothered me much.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I love those older, pre-seattube-gusset Surlys.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

newfangled said:


> I love those older, pre-seattube-gusset Surlys.


 I was always too lazy to find out why they added them - does anyone know?
My 1x1 is pre-gusset one and I too like it.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

mongol777 said:


> I was always too lazy to find out why they added them - does anyone know?
> My 1x1 is pre-gusset one and I too like it.


You mean that top tube to seat tube strut? If I had to guess, more standover that way. I prefer it with the strut because I want as much standover as possible.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Drevil said:


> You mean that top tube to seat tube strut? If I had to guess, more standover that way. I prefer it with the strut because I want as much standover as possible.


Yep, makes sense - more sloping tube and all. I don't mind it as I have it on my other surlys but like the look without it better, much cleaner look in my opinion


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

mongol777 said:


> Yep, makes sense - more sloping tube and all. I don't mind it as I have it on my other surlys but like the look without it better, much cleaner look in my opinion


yup, having medium of 1x1 and Troll I can feel the subtle differences. The new 1x1 is same geo as Troll, just no touring bits. I like the gusset if nothing else it is a great spot to wrap a micro cable and lock the saddle (Brooks for touring) to the frame.

Yeah, afore mentioned lady friend wants to teach me to ride motorcycle so I might switch then depending on if it feels akward. Come tax time we might build her a tiny purple Troll and she's like "I rode some in the snow before on my crappy MTB and was thinking how useful fixed would be". That would be two people I've turned to the dark side! Bwahaha


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

bike for days said:


> yup, having medium of 1x1 and Troll I can feel the subtle differences. The new 1x1 is same geo as Troll, just no touring bits. I like the gusset if nothing else it is a great spot to wrap a micro cable and lock the saddle (Brooks for touring) to the frame.
> 
> Yeah, afore mentioned lady friend wants to teach me to ride motorcycle so I might switch then depending on if it feels akward. Come tax time we might build her a tiny purple Troll and she's like "I rode some in the snow before on my crappy MTB and was thinking how useful fixed would be". That would be two people I've turned to the dark side! Bwahaha


Motorcycles! Take MSF course if you decide to take it up - you won't regret it. And after couple of seasons - ping me and I'll tell you what else to take.
Funny that your lady friend wants to teach you - I never thought about getting on the motorcycle and missus was trying to convince me. So we agreed we'll take the course together and by now - she decided it is not for her (sold her two bikes long time ago) and I am still riding


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

So I actually broke my handlebar last week - thankfully not a catastrophic failure, but there's a major crack and I won't be riding it anymore. Did a couple of rides with a modern stem and flat bar, which were okay but don't really suit the bike.

So yesterday I swapped to a northroad bar I had:


It's pretty terrifying. Cockpit is too short and I'm too upright, which combined with freezing rain on hardpack snow made for an awkward ride.


----------



## Crispy01 (May 4, 2011)

*Home made Ti frame Chromolly fork*

Had the frame for a while, built the fork a couple of months ago.


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

I bet you get this alot: HOLY REAR TIRE CLEARANCE


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

Hoping to not take on too much flak for posting up the roadie, but I figure it sees enough singletrack to justify, and I don't want to see this thread get buried. Through it's many incarnations this bike probably has more miles than any other bike I've ever owned. Please excuse the generous length of cable housing, in it's previous iteration it had a Surly Open Bar (which is now on the fixed gt peace) that required it, and I haven't had the time to trim things down.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

What frame is that DanD?


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

It's a Scattante SSR


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Cool. I've taken my old fixed ride on singletrack. Lots of fun. I hope to build up a Surly Steamroller or another fixed frame with fat tire clearance and set it up with 38's and Paul Racer brakes for some off roading fun.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

phsycle said:


> Cool. I've taken my old fixed ride on singletrack. Lots of fun. I hope to build up a Surly Steamroller or another fixed frame with fat tire clearance and set it up with 38's and Paul Racer brakes for some off roading fun.


For years I've been planning on replacing the frame with a Surly Cross Check for better tire clearance and proper rack/fender mounts, started riding this off road in an effort to justify the swap, maybe a frame crack if need be, but it's held up and now I've had it for so long it's part of the family.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

DanD said:


> For years I've been planning on replacing the frame with a Surly Cross Check for better tire clearance and proper rack/fender mounts, started riding this off road in an effort to justify the swap, maybe a frame crack if need be, but it's held up and now I've had it for so long it's part of the family.


That' sphere I am with my Iro Phoenix. Bought it after anther bike was stolen, but would have bought a cross check had I know about them. Threw some 35c knobbies on there on a whim and now I don't want sell it! might get a CC or straggler fork on there tho just for a little more front end braking power and the rack mounts.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

bike for days said:


> That' sphere I am with my Iro Phoenix. Bought it after anther bike was stolen, but would have bought a cross check had I know about them. Threw some 35c knobbies on there on a whim and now I don't want sell it! might get a CC or straggler fork on there tho just for a little more front end braking power and the rack mounts.


You may want to look at the disc trucker or long haul trucker forks instead. CC fork will probably be too long.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally found the time to convert my Krampus to fixed gear :thumbsup:


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Nice! Finally


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

mongol777 said:


> Nice! Finally


Thanks! Can't wait to get some real trail time in. It rides so much better than my old fixed gear Hardrock.

I had planned to run 34x21, but ended up getting a 32t Narrow/Wide chainring for when the bike is set up 1x10. I'm glad I've got the 32t up front, I think a 34t would be a bit much for my local trails.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

I am running 32x22 on my SS Krampie and it works great for snow (took it out only couple of times to test stem rise/length and bars - still prefer my Moonie for snow, that's for sure!). So 32x21 FG sounds just right. Congrats again!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

mongol777 said:


> I am running 32x22 on my SS Krampie and it works great for snow (took it out only couple of times to test stem rise/length and bars - still prefer my Moonie for snow, that's for sure!). So 32x21 FG sounds just right. Congrats again!


It wouldn't have been possible without your hub!  I've considered getting a freewheel to thread on and run SS sometimes. I'm enjoying experimenting with the versatility of this bike.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

I am very glad it worked out! To be completely honest - as much as I LOVE my Moonie in FG mode and as much as it rules the snow with Bud&Lou I built Krampus to be more "going a bit faster" bike and not for snow. and with WI trials freewheel - it is awesome and does exactly that. Would be nice to be able use FG and SS but oh well - I can always buy/build another wheel for it. I may even rotafix or ISO cog it in summer just to see how Krampus feels with FG and if it worth for me to get wheel with proper FG hub or


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

So how long were you out of the SS fold for 'squatch? Like 2 months?


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice ride, man!


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

SRASS,

Congratulations on the new bundle of joy! Keep your FG family updated with many pictures and updates. I just took my Dingle Pugs out on the town, but its tires have yet to paw dirt...or snow for that matter.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

AlexCuse said:


> So how long were you out of the SS fold for 'squatch? Like 2 months?


Meh...something like that :thumbsup:



DanD said:


> Nice ride, man!


Thanks!



buddhak said:


> SRASS,
> 
> Congratulations on the new bundle of joy! Keep your FG family updated with many pictures and updates. I just took my Dingle Pugs out on the town, but its tires have yet to paw dirt...or snow for that matter.


Where's your pics, eh?


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

byrot said:


>


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

probably should have added the WHOA.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

My current mtb fixie looks like this.










It's a fun piece. Already bent that seatpost so it now comes with a black one instead, but hey, it's for ridin'. Bike frames keep getting smaller the older I get. I wonder what's up with that.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

[HR][/HR]Dingle Pug. She gets dirty mañana.









Moving parts money shot


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

buddhak said:


> Dingle Pug. She gets dirty mañana.


well done! love the bars, especially for scorchers. the mary/clarence/space-bar are the way to go and are ending up on more and more of my builds.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Finally found the time to convert my Krampus to fixed gear :thumbsup:


sweet! :thumbsup:

will be lacing up a fixed rear for my krampus soon. love that with the full-length housing i can go from a 1x10 to ss/fixed in about 10 minutes.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

monogod said:


> well done! love the bars, especially for scorchers. the mary/clarence/space-bar are the way to go and are ending up on more and more of my builds.


Amen, monogod. I love my Carnegies to bits.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Finally found the time to convert my Krampus to fixed gear :thumbsup:


Man, I can't stop staring. I want to come over and ride this beast!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

buddhak said:


> [HR][/HR]Dingle Pug. She gets dirty mañana.
> 
> View attachment 868055
> 
> ...


Love the color, awesome rig!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

monogod said:


> sweet! :thumbsup:
> 
> will be lacing up a fixed rear for my krampus soon. love that with the full-length housing i can go from a 1x10 to ss/fixed in about 10 minutes.


It sure does make the conversions easy. I think what took me the longest was adjusting the rear brake and taking off the grip and brake lever to remove the shifter. A total breeze


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

The Dingle Pug got today for a shake down run. We went to my usual spot, Belmont, but the place was unrecognizable with a layer of crusty snow + blowdown debris. It took me 2 hrs to roll maybe 4 miles of trail. This was partly due to my running into and chatting with 4(!) other riders, partly due to my clearing much blowdown, and mostly due to my loosing the trail over & over. It's a good thing the deer remembered the trail. Their tracks were always dead on. Despite the slow going and incessant bush whacking, I had a great time. The things I love about my FG Karate Monkey translated well on the Pug. I was nervous about what to expect, but it worked out great.

Some data on the build:
Surly 135mm freewheel/disc hub up front, 14g spokes, hand drilled GFS rims. 
Surly 135mm flip flop non disc hub in back running a 17/20 Surly Dingle cog and an All City locking, same spokes and rim as front. 
Ultralight Nates f/r
170mm Middleburn RS7 cranks on a FSA ISIS BB running a generic alu 32t and a Surly steel 35t set of rings.
SRAM 9 speed chain. Sadly I do not think there is enough room to do a Gusset Slink + KMC link style half-link set up here. 
Gravity dropper post I had lying around. Occasionally useful. 
Wellgo B030 pedals, Burro straps
Front BB7 brake and a 185mm Avid rotor.
Ragley Carnegie risers and Oury grips all day & night.

In all, the gearing worked really well. I had plenty of oomph to get to the trail in the 35/17 ratio. The Nates were noisy in a proud ******* way. The 32/20 trail gear was perfect as well. But the trail was, in a word, fknbrtl. Respect to the Iditarodders. Much respect.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

buddhak said:


> fknbrtl.


Yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Tried to get out for a short ride today, but didn't last too long. We've still got a nasty layer of ice over snow and makes riding nearly impossible in places. 

On a side note, I am amazed at the traction increase going from 26x2.1 tires on my old FG to 29x3 tires on my Krampus. Skidding is a whole new ball game with these tires. I've definitely got to learn some different techniques to get used to these big tires once I really start trail riding again!


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

Maybe try "bronco kicks" instead of skidding? Meaning just the second half of a bunny hop where you pull the rear up and w fixed lock the wheel in place till it touches down again... I use them to line up the cranks or scrub off speed. A touch gentler on the trail as well. 

For skidding, for me, it always seemed like leaning back after you lock the cranks works better on MTB, versus leaning forward groin to the stem like you would do on a road FG. Might just be my setup tho....


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

bike for days said:


> Maybe try "bronco kicks" instead of skidding? Meaning just the second half of a bunny hop where you pull the rear up and w fixed lock the wheel in place till it touches down again... I use them to line up the cranks or scrub off speed. A touch gentler on the trail as well.
> 
> For skidding, for me, it always seemed like leaning back after you lock the cranks works better on MTB, versus leaning forward groin to the stem like you would do on a road FG. Might just be my setup tho....


I'm going to practice those once the warm weather hits  Definitely a fixed skill I don't have much experience with. I typically avoid skidding on trails, but I was just riding atv trails on my property today, so I wasn't too worried about it.


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

Back at it...finally. Moved to Colorado and am getting my a$$ handed to me on the Fixie, but so it goes. Gotta do whatcha gotta do. Here we have a 29" Badger fillet brazed custom frame, White Industries ENO eccentric rear hub and the rest is a hodge-podge from the parts bin to make things happen. I'm not sure what the rest of you crazy phuggers run for a rear tire, but I've had really great luck with the Maxxis Crossmark LUST sidewall'd tire - just knobyy enough for good traction, just smooth enough for skidding. I've abused the crap out of this tire for 3 seasons and it's still kicking. Tubeless of course. Cheers!

_Buddhak_, that Krampus is looking sweet. How is braking and such with so much rubber down?


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, SSPirate, FG in CO is strictly for the black belts. 

The Krampus belongs to Sasquatch, and I have never seen it in the flesh. Frankly, it intimidates me.

My red Pugsley, which is also sporting bloated rubber, was surprisingly easy to pilot as a FG. Part of this was due to the 32/20 gear, and part of it was due to the snow. Sliding down a snowy chute with a locked rear wheel felt more like snowboarding than biking. I was worried about all that rotating mass and traction, but so far the reality has been a happy revelation.


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

buddhak said:


> The Krampus belongs to Sasquatch, and I have never seen it in the flesh. Frankly, it intimidates me.


I guess I need to pay more attention. Thanks for the info on the fatty FG. Thought about trying it (fat) just due to the connection/traction control that you have on an FG, but I've got way to much sand in my ba-gyma. Maybe it's the 34/19 that's telling me otherwise. Either way, good to be back on the FG. Just in trying to keep up with the high altitude locals - you always learn something. It's all good. Thinking I'll try running some 3" rubber up front to keep my arms from rattling off, as our local trails are phugging brutal. Cheers!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd at least go Chunky Monkey's or 2.4 Ardents up front. Knard is nice, too, as long as you have a wider rim to mount it on.


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

phsycle said:


> I'd at least go Chunky Monkey's or 2.4 Ardents up front. Knard is nice, too, _as long as you have a wider rim to mount it on_.


I've been running 3" Knards on Stans Flows for six months with no issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

SSPirate said:


> How is braking and such with so much rubber down?


It's different from what I'm used to, that's for sure. My only other FG mountain bike had 26x2.1" tires, which I could break into a skid fairly easily. The 29x3" tires are a whole different monster, and I couldn't imagine trying to skid a Pugs! I have bad knees, and it's really pretty dumb that I'm riding fixed again (that's why I quit at first), but the fatter tires definitely make riding fixed off-road much smoother. That's the main reason I chose to get a fixed/disc rear hub, so that I could have front and rear brakes to do most of my stopping. I'd still slow down without brakes and do most of my riding that way, but it's nice to know I won't blow my knees apart stopping. But to answer your question, it's smooth, and a ton of fun.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

SSPirate said:


> Back at it...finally. Moved to Colorado and am getting my a$$ handed to me on the Fixie, but so it goes. Gotta do whatcha gotta do. Here we have a 29" Badger fillet brazed custom frame, White Industries ENO eccentric rear hub and the rest is a hodge-podge from the parts bin to make things happen. I'm not sure what the rest of you crazy phuggers run for a rear tire, but I've had really great luck with the Maxxis Crossmark LUST sidewall'd tire - just knobyy enough for good traction, just smooth enough for skidding. I've abused the crap out of this tire for 3 seasons and it's still kicking. Tubeless of course. Cheers!
> 
> _Buddhak_, that Krampus is looking sweet. How is braking and such with so much rubber down?
> 
> View attachment 871076


Where about in Colorado are you riding?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Was able to get out for a couple hours today for a much needed ride :thumbsup:


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey, 'squatch, any updates? I'm still on the fence with swapping my parts over from my Monkey to a Krampus vs. just saving up for a full fatty, we've got a new full fat in the shop that has piqued my interest.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

DanD said:


> Hey, 'squatch, any updates? I'm still on the fence with swapping my parts over from my Monkey to a Krampus vs. just saving up for a full fatty, we've got a new full fat in the shop that has piqued my interest.


Haven't had much of a chance to ride here. Trails won't be truly rideable for a couple months at least. Having said that, the Krampus rips, no matter how it is set up! It's fun fixed, but once summer hits I'll probably be going back to 1x10. I typically ride fixed from late fall through early summer, and it's been an exceptionally wet winter, so I'm only expecting a few rides before I go back to 1x10 for the dry months. I will be sure to post up here for my ride reports, though.

If you got a Krampus, would you also be setting it up fixed?


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

It would be used pretty similar to how you use yours. Fixed in the winter and free when things melt out 

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*I "fixed" a yampa*

Took it out to Pueblo Res south of co. springs today for its first time on dirt, still have a few tweaks to it still to come but a philcentric BB and 32x19 gearing seems to work awesome.... haven't hit the scale with it yet but is feeling pretty light.... more pics and whatnot to come

Part list so far:
drive-train 
philcentric BB with x9 crank with a old gxp triple spider with granny tabs cut off and a raceface 32 SS ring, tomi cog (19) that bolts to the disk side of the hub, snycros heavy flat pedals

wheels, currently borealis hubs front and rear laced to marge lights... brass nipps straight gauge spoke up front DB out back due to what i had around nate 120tpi , tubes, surly strips...

cockpit, enve 740mm flat bar, ergon grips, magura mt8 brake, rotor 70mm stem

ergon saddle and truvatvi t40 post


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## matzthias (Oct 5, 2013)

*not really a mtb*

spare parts build


----------



## Phyoomz (Feb 12, 2014)

*Old Faithful*

Trek 800'96

My first adult bike. Was my old commuter before it was stolen. I miraculously retrieved it, not before buying a roadie as a new commuter, so I decided to give this one a whirl as a fixie. Always been curious.

Must say, it's a pretty smooth ride. For me, riding fixed was pretty much learning how to ride all over again. I never realized how much I coasted, especially when stopping.

Been using it as my winter commuter.

I'm thinking about selling the geared roadie and getting a steamroller or something.

44x16 fixed/free, just slack enough to not have to kill myself up the hills and bridges.

Rear wheel is a Shimano FH-525 homemade flip-flop hub bolt-on disc-cog paired with a Mavis 223 disc rim, rolling on some Bontrager Hanks (which I haven't gotten a flat with all season *knock on wood*).


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

matzthias said:


> spare parts build
> View attachment 876551


not really a mtb, you say???

you're riding trails on it and that's close enough.... :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> View attachment 875727


approved.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I normally use this as my around town commuter and it's fun 36x16 fixed. This was all from spare parts and I really like it.

It has a front disc brake now.


----------



## oddis (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm coming into a new bike pretty soon, so the plan is to make another my dedicated commuter for this year and set up my fixed-gear conversion for fulltime trail riding 

Any recommendations for tires? I have kenda k-rads right now but they are basically a 26" street BMX tire, and the rear is pretty worn from a year of riding mostly on pavement. I will probably ride them into the ground before I start riding it at some of the more adventurous spots, at which point I'll need some more tire. Clearance is an issue, I know I've fit a 2.1 in the back before, can probably go a little bigger in the front (bike is a 1996ish trek 930) with stock rigid fork. Should I go with tires similar to what I use on my freewheelin' 29er (they seem to work OK for the terrain in my area) or look for something with a little more / less aggressive tread on account of the fixedness?


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't bought tires specifically for FG MTB, but Matt Chester recommended hard tires, as fixed riding chews up softer treads. 

For me, I was all about getting the lightest set up possible. Only because I had to be geared higher than my FW bikes, I needed as much help I could get grinding up hills. So I had mine set up with Am Classic XC wheel and RaRa 2.2's for a pretty light set up. RaRa's are soft, but didn't see any unusually fast wear on them.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ love it. Are those midge bars or something else?


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

They are old Origin-8 Gary bars. They are similar to midges in drop and reach but the "ramps" angle out more, or the tops are narrower. I would like to try the midge bars to see if the hoods would become more ride-able. I also want to try some rando bars on this to see how I like those.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I've got a midge on my 29er and the hoods are okay. I use them as sortof an aero position if I'm on a long flat stretch. They're pretty weird for standing and climbing, though.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I've got Midges and the hoods suck, period. Another sucky thing is when in the drops going down a bumpy trail, the bars are too narrow to get a decent amount of grip. Almost had my hands get shook off the bars a few times.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

phsycle said:


> I've got Midges and the hoods suck, period. Another sucky thing is when in the drops going down a bumpy trail, the bars are too narrow to get a decent amount of grip. Almost had my hands get shook off the bars a few times.


Really? Let's see your setup. I have never had a issue.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I moved onto another bar, so no pictures. Had it set up high and with the ends pointed slightly down. Wish the ends were a couple inches longer.


----------



## 8TrackDirtPlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

phsycle said:


> I moved onto another bar, so no pictures. Had it set up high and with the ends pointed slightly down. Wish the ends were a couple inches longer.


I noticed that too. Re-wrapped them with two layers of thick synthetic cork, and also put bar extensions on the end before doing so (some product by dimension). Definitely made a difference, but I still think they could be longer.


----------



## 8TrackDirtPlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

Built as a commuter with trails in mind  Suspiciously clean :skep:










There has got to be a better way to hook up one's generator light, but I haven't found it yet!


----------



## Gutsibikes (Apr 6, 2014)

*My First Singlespeed MTB*







here's my Skookum 29er, soon to be chain drive 32 x 16 with niner fork, handles beautifully. I love my 853 frame sets!


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

My fixed fatty32x22 velo solo cog wolftooth snowflake ring on a Mukluk. Changed tire to speedsters and waiting on a SQ labs saddle. Fun bike for sure


----------



## kloeshuman (Apr 29, 2014)

Better?


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice bikes, all. Especially the Muk! But the title says it all. This is a fixed gear thread. Make sure you are posting fixed gear bikes. The Muk is clearly a FG, but I am not sure about the Redline or the Skokum.


----------



## kloeshuman (Apr 29, 2014)

As my post says.....I had seen a mix, so I posted mine. And no, mine is not fixed(redline)


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

the lemming defense? tsk, tsk, tsk.... poor form. :nono:

as the title of the thread says..... "post your FIXED GEAR mtb".

irrespective of how many people before you ignored/disregarded the topic the fact is that it remains a thread to post your FIXED GEAR mtb. compliance is greatly appreciated because every time someone posts a coastie in here a kitten dies. 

btw, being a lemming will generally get you nowhere other than off the edge of a cliff. :thumbsup:


----------



## kloeshuman (Apr 29, 2014)

Really? is it that big of a deal? please! oh please ! forgive me??? wow


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

kloeshuman, this is not 'nam. this is posting. there are rules.


----------



## kloeshuman (Apr 29, 2014)

problem solved


----------



## kloeshuman (Apr 29, 2014)

someone should monitor the trade tread as close as you do this, there are rules right?


----------



## kloeshuman (Apr 29, 2014)

And monogod.....read your signature line......seems to fit


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

How do i spin my photos? Fixed Fattie in Montana spring time


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

monogod said:


> kloeshuman, this is not 'nam. this is posting. there are rules.


Lol, you just made my day.



kloeshuman said:


> someone should monitor the trade tread as close as you do this, there are rules right?


This thread is waaay more important.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

So this here's the fixed gear Matt Chester Mutinyman that primarily is my commuter/gravel grinder now, but on rare occasions I'll get it on singletrack. Some things I've changed in the last 3 years:

Handlebar: On-One Midge drop bars -> Salsa Woodchipper -> ti Jones H-bar. My neck started to hurt being bent over so low, as well as my back from being too stretched out.
XTR SPD pedals -> Spank Spike platform pedals. I wanted the freedom to wear whatever shoes I wanted.
WTB Silverado -> WTB SST saddle. The skinnier saddle hurts my crotch after a few miles.
Maxxis Ignitors -> WTB Nanoraptor -> (a whole bunch of different ones) -> gray Specialized Nimbus. Experimenting. Settled on the Nimbus because they roll best on the roads. However, they're a little scary on singletrack, especially if there's any kind of moisture. That makes it more exciting though, yeah? 
Black Sheep Ti unicrown fork -> Salsa Fargo. I moved the BS fork to my other Matt Chester (freewheel) bike.




Fixie, Flats, and Slicks by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

kloeshuman said:


> problem solved


Well that got ugly. Too bad. I was going to recommend he buy a Tomicog and give it a whirl.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

delete


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Broke my bullmoose bar last winter. Tried a ~700mm flatbar for awhile as a replacement, but didn't like it. Tried a northroad bar, but it was too high. Used a Mary bar for a couple of months, which was pretty much perfect but a little boring. So for the last couple of months I've been running a spare Midge bar, and it's pretty fun:



__
https://flic.kr/p/opeQSs


__
https://flic.kr/p/oFswNT

It's really low, so I spend almost all my time on the hoods, but the drops are handy for climbs. And after something like 9 months, I still like having brakes around.


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

So I love the fixed Karate Monkey so much, I fancy fixing the Pugsley. Off set wheels, so can't use a velocog, SS hub currently, so apart from building another wheel, is there any other options?


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

flashes said:


> So I love the fixed Karate Monkey so much, I fancy fixing the Pugsley. Off set wheels, so can't use a velocog, SS hub currently, so apart from building another wheel, is there any other options?


Surly Fixxer Cassette Hub Converter Kit - Fitzgerald's Bicycles - Victor, Idaho


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I wish I could find a surly fixxer new or used in good condition.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Drevil said:


> So this here's the fixed gear Matt Chester Mutinyman that primarily is my commuter/gravel grinder now, but on rare occasions I'll get it on singletrack. Some things I've changed in the last 3 years:
> 
> Handlebar: On-One Midge drop bars -> Salsa Woodchipper -> ti Jones H-bar. My neck started to hurt being bent over so low, as well as my back from being too stretched out.
> XTR SPD pedals -> Spank Spike platform pedals. I wanted the freedom to wear whatever shoes I wanted.
> ...


Out of all the con artists, Chester is maybe the only one I'd consider buying from if there was a comeback. Beautiful bikes.


----------



## tony110672 (Jun 6, 2007)

ibis tranny 29er gates belt drive


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

tony110672 said:


> ibis tranny 29er gates belt drive


Nice Tranny, but I'm assuming that's not set up as a FIXED gear.  A singlespeed thread is in here somewhere. (Not that I mind seeing that beautiful beast)


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

tony110672 said:


> ibis tranny 29er gates belt drive


nice bike, but it ain't fixed. :nono:


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

A world of pain, Smokey!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm really itching for another fixed gear project. This may be on order soon:


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

phsycle said:


> I'm really itching for another fixed gear project. This may be on order soon:


So did you buy it yet? Don't leave us all hanging, now.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Moved my old parts over to a new-old frame:



__
https://flic.kr/p/oDZbzJ


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

I built this frame some years ago and never put it to use. Finally assembled it as a dedicated fixed gear, and it gets more time than my other bikes. I'm going to go ahead and build a tubeless wheel set, and probably get a rigid fork for it.


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice. My next project is a fixed Pugsley, got the bits, except frame and forks....


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

I have a spare tomicog and a fatbike with a broken chain. Now may be the time for a fixed fatty


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

Be rude not too.....


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

*Got my Monkey fixed*

I guess its a natural thing to try fixed after riding singlespeed so long. Rode fixed on the road last winter and enjoyed it so I thought I'd finally put a Tomi cog bought years ago to use. Older KM setup 32x18 fixed. First real trail ride last weekend, had a blast. The flow feeling at speed was really cool fixed. Tall roots are a bit of a challenge, but made them all (amazing I didn't flat the front tire a few times). I liked riding flats, but nearly everything I read says you need clips or toe straps riding fixed offroad, I had no issues keeping my feet on the pedals.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Haven't been back to check on this thread in a while...cool to see it's up to 34 pages.

Weather is getting ugly around here and I think it's time to dig the Kona out for a spin.




Steve


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Haven't been back to check on this thread in a while...cool to see it's up to 34 pages.
> 
> Weather is getting ugly around here and I think it's time to dig the Kona out for a spin.
> 
> Steve


Same here, getting about that time to convert the Krampus back to fixed!


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Same here, getting about that time to convert the Krampus back to fixed!


Same - it was long and awesome summer. Unexpectedly I went from zero bikes with gears to 3 plus one more on the way. And of course added more SS and FG to the stable!


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Haven't been back to check on this thread in a while...cool to see it's up to 34 pages.
> 
> Weather is getting ugly around here and I think it's time to dig the Kona out for a spin.
> 
> Steve


We had one week with a snow storm that had me smashing the panic button back in September which urged me to switch back to fixed, and it has been fun. For better or worse that's how I have kept it. Beautiful weather ever since here in Colorado. Would not mind some snow now to make the fixed version ideal, also would not mind continuing the great warm weather. I feel like I've got a double headed coin, can't lose either way.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/pthZi2

Wearing its winter boots.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

no brakes, no problems


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

*Aces High*

Really liking the new form of my old faithful Spittie. Hipster trickster wheel up front is there until I get my 29" XM819 built. That 2,0" Michelin is really on the edge with that rim, gotta keep it near 3bar to not have it roll though it certainly won't roll off... if I can remove it in less than an hour I'll be amazed. I just hope that rim doesn't blow up before the new wheel is ready.





































What I need is an Iron Maiden Aces High sticker for this frame. Damn.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Some damn fine looking fixed gear rides!


Made me get off the couch, and pull the Kona down from dry dock. 
Some fresh air in the tires, a bit of lube on the chain, and putting a proper shim on the bars...10 minute investment towards a fantastic Winter.




Steve


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't know what it is about winter that makes me want to ride fixed. Merry Fixedmas


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

97 hardrock, 650b, commuting, all season funbike


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

this probably counts


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

vaultbrad said:


> 97 hardrock, 650b, commuting, all season funbike


Would you mind posting a few pictures of that saddle bag from different angles? Been trying to find something like that for my bike.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll get some different angle photos.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is the bag and saddle on a different bike on my way home from picking it up. I've got a few weeks on it so far with daily commuting and city riding. I love it. Gonna save up for the bigger Camper Longflap for the next bike I'm building up.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

vaultbrad said:


> Here is the bag and saddle on a different bike on my way home from picking it up. I've got a few weeks on it so far with daily commuting and city riding. I love it. Gonna save up for the bigger Camper Longflap for the next bike I'm building up.


Beautiful, thanks. Thats a nelson right? Do you find it sufficiently stable with just the loop around the seatpost? I usually see them set up with the supporting rack which I don't especially want (to spend the money on).


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I find it sufficiently stable for my needs. I have not noticed any excessive whiggle or sway even while standing. Although it does touch my legs while pedaling which may or may not be an issue for you. The rack would eliminate just touching. I may get one of the expedition racks with the struts however to allow for quick release of the bag. 

I am sold on big saddlebags.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

I wish I still had it . . . 














Surly Steamroller
56cm
700x32


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Who's riding fixed in the snow this year? Not much snow in my area, just mud right now..but once things freeze up I'll be out shreddin' on the FG Krampus! :thumbsup:


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll be out there in the snow as soon as we have some here(boston). Been relatively snow-free winter so far.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Who's riding fixed in the snow this year?


It's just my backup bike, and it's geared too high for a lot of singletrack, but it still goes out once or twice a week:


__
https://flic.kr/p/qPPK4P


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

We're expecting a big storm here, so snow riding shots to come.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Who's riding fixed in the snow this year? Not much snow in my area, just mud right now..but once things freeze up I'll be out shreddin' on the FG Krampus! :thumbsup:


Riding in the pinelands of New Jersey.


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm just waiting for a rear wheel build and I too will be fixed Pugsleyed right up....how do you find leg braking with the extra traction??.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been trying to convince myself to get a fixed pug wheel. Maybe this is the year


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Who's riding fixed in the snow this year? Not much snow in my area, just mud right now..but once things freeze up I'll be out shreddin' on the FG Krampus! :thumbsup:


Definitely ridin'. We got snow. Had to carry all the way up, took a break then chose the steeper line down. Breakless, fixed, of course I crashed but you can't hurt yourself in deep snow!


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

Having realised I couldn't do a flip flop hub, I bought another frame and forks, DOH!!!


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Saul Lumikko said:


>


Awesome! Fixed all the way from Finland!

Steve


----------



## anzi (Aug 23, 2013)

Another bike from Finland, it's more of a commuter but anyway...


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Sadly going to be putting gears back on for some "spring classic" rides but hopefully I can get one more ride in on it like this


----------



## 8TrackDirtPlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

asphaltdude said:


> a world of pain, smokey!


over the line!


----------



## HuffDaddy27 (Jun 24, 2015)

*Early-Mid 1990s Rockhopper*

Early-Mid 1990s Rockhopper. My first fixed gear bike, also the first bike I assembled myself and I just completed it. Not gonna lie, had some trouble creating this thing mostly because I could not find a fixed 26" wheel anywhere. I had to have one built by the LBS who were a big help. It will mostly be a commuter/beer transporter, however living in Philadelphia the roads here are **** and I have friends that have damaged there road bikes riding around my area so i figured an old MTB was the way to go. Plus there is access to Fairmount park trails all over the city so I might use these scenic routes from time to time.


----------



## eselsweg (May 9, 2010)

Took my fixed KM out for a short ride today. I have to say I liked it a LOT. My Rohloff now has no frame.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Finally trying out fixed. Just been practicing on the road so far. I have minimal fixed experience. Here is my new build (thanks MMCG for the awesome hookup on the Blackbuck!) Still need to dial it in- thinking of making it a vintage scorcher tribute.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

jmmorath said:


> Finally trying out fixed. Just been practicing on the road so far. I have minimal fixed experience. Here is my new build (thanks MMCG for the awesome hookup on the Blackbuck!) Still need to dial it in- thinking of making it a vintage scorcher tribute.


You are welcome sir!! Flip the bars make it scorcher/cafe racer-ish!!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

853 steel belt drive. :thumbsup:

deets here


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

*5 years later*








Still loving my FGMTB. And my DinglePug. Just checking in. I am happy to see this thread is still burning like the world's biggest King Skin J.


----------



## eselsweg (May 9, 2010)

Now that I am pretty hooked on my fg KM it occurred to me to give a dingle setup a shot. It would be perfect for commutes during the week and terrain on the weekends. The cog from Surly is clear. Is there a dingle chainring?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

eselsweg said:


> Now that I am pretty hooked on my fg KM it occurred to me to give a dingle setup a shot. It would be perfect for commutes during the week and terrain on the weekends. The cog from Surly is clear. Is there a dingle chainring?


Most crank arms will accept two chainrings, one on each side of the spider. That is how I have done dinglespeeds in the past.


----------



## 8TrackDirtPlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

eselsweg said:


> Now that I am pretty hooked on my fg KM it occurred to me to give a dingle setup a shot. It would be perfect for commutes during the week and terrain on the weekends. The cog from Surly is clear. Is there a dingle chainring?





slocaus said:


> Most crank arms will accept two chainrings, one on each side of the spider. That is how I have done dinglespeeds in the past.


My solution to this with the dinglecog was to use two chain rings with the same tooth difference as the dingle. A 17/21 in the rear is a 4 tooth difference, so to get the street/dirt ratio that I wanted I went 40/44 in the front (if you are into gear inches, that ends up being 72 and a 53 gear inch ratios). Ends up using about the same amount of chain, which prevents the worry of running out of dropout space when you switch gears. I found this was possible with the White Industries VBC crank. Since those chain rings' BCDs are so close other cranks wouldn't allow them to play with each other. A little pricey, but they come up used here and there for a good deal.


----------



## eselsweg (May 9, 2010)

*Surly KM dingle setup madness*

Thanks, I really appreciate the info. I am about to give up on this topic bc I've been debating over the right set up. I have 31, 33, and 36 Surly chain ring to use. My normal mtb ratio is 33x19 or 32x18 SS. 
The whole idea was to get a fg dingle to go as big as I can for the flats without ruining the optimal chain stay length and/or with the Tuggnut in use, not to hit that not-so-sweet spot between the drilled holes in the tensioner where nothing works.
My eyes are starting to cross. Should 33x20 and 36x17 really work? I've been diddling around on FixmeUp for the last hour and am still not sure. By the way I have a KM with a 431mm chain stay.:madman:

For the most part I only find people who use large chain rings in front and somehow I think using larger rings makes it easier. Maybe that is totally absurd but I am not a numbers guy.


----------



## 8TrackDirtPlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

eselsweg said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate the info. I am about to give up on this topic bc I've been debating over the right set up. I have 31, 33, and 36 Surly chain ring to use. My normal mtb ratio is 33x19 or 32x18 SS.
> The whole idea was to get a fg dingle to go as big as I can for the flats without ruining the optimal chain stay length and/or with the Tuggnut in use, not to hit that not-so-sweet spot between the drilled holes in the tensioner where nothing works.
> My eyes are starting to cross. Should 33x20 and 36x17 really work? I've been diddling around on FixmeUp for the last hour and am still not sure. By the way I have a KM with a 431mm chain stay.:madman:
> 
> For the most part I only find people who use large chain rings in front and somehow I think using larger rings makes it easier. Maybe that is totally absurd but I am not a numbers guy.


Trust me, I feel your frustration! That dead spot on the tugnut can be brutal sometimes!

I built up my KM fixed with the dingle, and from what I can recall, the chain stay clearance is an issue for fitting a big front chain ring on that frame. My work around for that was using a wider bottom bracket spindle (something that can be done when using square taper cranks). This worked fine while I awaited a frame with narrower stays (ended up being the Vassago Fisticuff). If I'm remembering this right, I think originally I wanted 46/42, but I could only squeeze 44/40 on there with a 121mm bb spindle (not 100% on that spindle length).

You'll have to see for yourself if 32/36 tooth chain rings are big enough for you. I played around with Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Gear Calculator for a long time before figuring it out. Start putting in numbers to see what ratios you are using/thinking of using. I commuted fixed for about a year before building my off-road steed, so I had an idea what I wanted for an on-road ratio. For the off-road ratio, I just copied my SS mtb. That should give you an indicator of whether or not you are in the right ballpark.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

In the wild. On lift assisted ski resort trails! Probably won't try going up and down lift assisted trails again but I love this thing! Screw those 5k squishy bikes!


----------



## eselsweg (May 9, 2010)

Amen brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

eselsweg said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate the info. I am about to give up on this topic bc I've been debating over the right set up. I have 31, 33, and 36 Surly chain ring to use. My normal mtb ratio is 33x19 or 32x18 SS.
> The whole idea was to get a fg dingle to go as big as I can for the flats without ruining the optimal chain stay length and/or with the Tuggnut in use, not to hit that not-so-sweet spot between the drilled holes in the tensioner where nothing works.
> My eyes are starting to cross. Should 33x20 and 36x17 really work? I've been diddling around on FixmeUp for the last hour and am still not sure. By the way I have a KM with a 431mm chain stay.:madman:
> 
> For the most part I only find people who use large chain rings in front and somehow I think using larger rings makes it easier. Maybe that is totally absurd but I am not a numbers guy.


i run a 17/21 dinglecog with a 38/42 double up front on my fg km and tc. great gearing for dirt, gravel, and road.


----------



## 8TrackDirtPlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

eselsweg said:


> Amen brother!


Hey eselsweg, you get your Monkey sorted?


----------



## eselsweg (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for checking back. Unfortunately no on the setup issue though. The chainstay clearance is ok but IMO will not have the right length in the dropouts with a 36/33 up front and a dingle in the back. I think swapping out the tuggnut for a different tensioner might be the answer but again I'm not sure. Using the bigger rings up front would be too tall for me. 

So meanwhile I'm still thinking...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8TrackDirtPlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

eselsweg said:


> So meanwhile I'm still thinking...


That dead spot can be a royal PITA. Have you played with the chain length at all?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

eselsweg, what is your rear hub? 

If it is a surly hub (I am not aware of any other fixed gear MTB hubs but I'm sure they are out there) you can convert it to bolt on and ditch the tensioner pretty easily.


----------



## eselsweg (May 9, 2010)

Thanks AlexCuse, the tensioner is a Tuggnut.

Ok, I think I have it dialed in. Just ordered a 17/20 Surly dingle cog for my Surly fixed/disc hub. I am hoping that a Gussett half link will be the trick for a tucked in rear axle. I hope to post some picture of successful build. 

I appreciate all the feedback. It kept me looking for a solution; I hope the half link is the "missing link".


----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

Finally getting her dirty :thumbsup:

This picture is after a ride ending burp... :madman:


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Figure this is as good a place as any to ask about chainline tolerance. Most of the answers I find online are for the track (no it needs to be dead on) or hipster fixie conversions (it can be 3 cm off who cares).

I've built up another cross frame as a singlespeed so I don't have to take the time to convert my orange bike in the winter/spring. And so I have a roadish SS bike that I can ride when the weather's nice 

Anyway its using a white industries flip/flop hub, an 8 speed chain and a campagnolo 9 speed crankset. I am definitely not ditching the hub, and the crankset is paid for so I'm hoping not to ditch it either. Depending on which side I set the ring, the chainline is off by a MM or 2. It runs fine this way on the free side of the hub, so I'm planning on getting an eccentric axle to allow me to experiment with non-magic gearings and get the chain tension right to run fixed. I will not be putting the kind of power into the drivetrain that a track cyclist will, but I imagine I will be riding it harder than the average hipster (a good amount of off roading and some steep climbs). 

Think I'll be OK running this setup fixed assuming I can get the chain tension right? I'm sure cogs, chains and rings will wear a bit more quickly and am OK with that - just trying to avoid getting in a situation where I need to call my wife for a ride


----------



## eselsweg (May 9, 2010)

From your post I understand that the chain line being "off" by 1-2mm is the question about being okay for your plan. In my experience that is "right on" in terms of tolerance. 
Using an eccentric hub and looking after the chain tension should be a safe and efficient drivetrain for what you describe. 
In my experience I've never had an issue with chain dropping except with a really loose chain while mashing really hard on an incline and torquing a steel frame. 
I'd say go for it! A millimeter or two only affects chain wear or efficiency in theory. Certainly not the integrity of the setup. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried the 3-speed fixed gear hub from Sturmey Archer? Sturmey-Archer S3X 3-speed Fixie Hub Kit with Barend Shifter 36h 130mm Black - Modern Bike

It seems like while it takes away the SS purism, it could really work well for fixed gear mountain biking. I found myself having to spin down a long ass road grade and got to thinking....


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

jmmorath said:


> Has anyone tried the 3-speed fixed gear hub from Sturmey Archer? Sturmey-Archer S3X 3-speed Fixie Hub Kit with Barend Shifter 36h 130mm Black - Modern Bike
> 
> It seems like while it takes away the SS purism, it could really work well for fixed gear mountain biking. I found myself having to spin down a long ass road grade and got to thinking....


it works well but is not tight like a conventional fixed gear. there is a little driveline lash due to the internal gearing mechanism, and they discourage loading the hub by backpedaling. the hub has been around since the 40s and was very popular on contemporary cruisers of the day.

who gives a rodent's posterior about the "purism" of it. don't let the douches prevent you from trying new stuff.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

monogod said:


> it works well but is not tight like a conventional fixed gear. there is a little driveline lash due to the internal gearing mechanism, and they discourage loading the hub by backpedaling. the hub has been around since the 40s and was very popular on contemporary cruisers of the day.
> 
> who gives a rodent's posterior about the "purism" of it. don't let the douches prevent you from trying new stuff.


Yeah I don't care about purism. All my bikes are weird and hard to define which makes me proud.

Thanks for the input. After doing more reading I'm thinking it probably wouldn't stand up well to technical biking due to the same things you said. Probably great for commuting though.


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

Is the 2 speed hub any better???


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

jmmorath said:


> Has anyone tried the 3-speed fixed gear hub from Sturmey Archer? Sturmey-Archer S3X 3-speed Fixie Hub Kit with Barend Shifter 36h 130mm Black - Modern Bike
> 
> It seems like while it takes away the SS purism, it could really work well for fixed gear mountain biking. I found myself having to spin down a long ass road grade and got to thinking....


I've been running one of the SA S3X hubs since they became available. The only problem I've had was when it ate it's first shift key (literally. Chewed the tab right off).










They sent me a whole new set of internals and a shifter - said that the early shifters weren't indexed quite right. Recently, low has started to skip occasionally - which was one of the symptoms of the key getting smaller. I have a couple spare keys on order from SJS cycles, and meantime I'm staying in mid and high - which are fine.

I'm running the hub with 34x16 on a Krampus 29+, but I had it on my moonlander until last year.

https://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/sturmey-s3x-any-long-term-users-757484.html

edit: Krampus is 34x16. Moonlander was 36x16


----------



## eselsweg (May 9, 2010)

Finally built my KM to a fixed Dingle. The missing back brake is an experiment but I think that I've ridden enough FG off-road to live with one brake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Been getting the itch to get my fixed groove going again...Springtime calls.

Any new builds guys?



Steve


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

*I'm not sure if I posted this.....*


Unfortunately it's too much for my knees. It's a hoot to ride, but anything over 50 miles and my knees grumble for days.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Vassago Fisticuff. Built with utility and durability in mind. I love this bike. Lots of room for more tire than the 40mm Clements that I have in there right now. Might try some 1.9 Karmas next. Still a new bike for me, but I should be able to give a more in depth off-road review after the weekend.


----------



## 8TrackDirtPlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

eselsweg said:


> Finally built my KM to a fixed Dingle. The missing back brake is an experiment but I think that I've ridden enough FG off-road to live with one brake


Suhweeeet!



vaultbrad said:


> Vassago Fisticuff. Built with utility and durability in mind. I love this bike. Lots of room for more tire than the 40mm Clements that I have in there right now. Might try some 1.9 Karmas next. Still a new bike for me, but I should be able to give a more in depth off-road review after the weekend.


Killer. Unfortunately I just sold mine. Here's me reminiscing (do't mind the chain slack):


----------



## smporter (Jul 25, 2012)

WTB
Surly 1x1 18" (medium)
Surly large marge
Surly Pugsley fork centered with canti bosses


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Bump for new season....what are you guys riding?





Steve


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/GZHzp1

Anyone used a Surly fixxer or one of the knockoffs? I keep thinking I should fix one of my other bikes too.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Bump for new season....what are you guys riding?
> 
> Steve


still flogging the spot belt drive.


----------



## foxonabike (May 18, 2015)

eselsweg said:


> Finally built my KM to a fixed Dingle. The missing back brake is an experiment but I think that I've ridden enough FG off-road to live with one brake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I guess everyone would have their front brake lever on the left then, I'm from England, so mine is on the right, moved to Canada (with bikes) and found out about the brake difference when sons friend takes his bike out, flips it over forward and face plants into road.

'WTF your, brakes levers are backwards'

'Er no, what do you mean ?'


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

My new setup on my OS Blackbuck. I'm running a 135mm Surly Disc/Fixed hub and a 135mm fat bike front fork so I can swap the front and rear wheels to go either fixed or free. It's a dingle set up also so I have 34:20 fixed or 32:22 free


----------



## Bobbbolo (Jun 5, 2016)

*Schwinn Sierra Fixed 26er*

Here is a build I just finished. 85ish Schwinn Sierra fixed 26er! Found it for Forty bucks on Craigslist, and pretty much bought it for the funky bars. Built it to be a round towner, but just took it on an easy trail ride and... I am in love! Couldn't be more stoked! Bike's a little dusty in the photos...

























Wheels: Maxxis Holy Rollers, Rhyno Lite rims, Paul High Flange Hubs.

Drive Train: Surly track cog 13t, Sram GXP BB, Sram Rival Cranks, 34 tooth ring, and a Spot bash guard.

If you are thinking about building up a fixed gear MTB do it Such a fun way to mix things up!

Also, I think I am going to need a chain tensioner, I am suspecting there was some slippage. Any ideas for something that would fit my frame?


----------



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

My rock garden killer! I built this thing up just to play around with fixed on our techy trails around here... fell in love, to the point where I am considering selling a couple bikes and building a real nice ti fixed for my primary bike.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

DualRollers said:


> My rock garden killer! I built this thing up just to play around with fixed on our techy trails around here...


Techy trails are my favorite to ride fixed! I prefer that over smooth trails- those I'd rather coast


----------



## anzi (Aug 23, 2013)

Bobbbolo said:


> Here is a build I just finished. 85ish Schwinn Sierra fixed 26er! Found it for Forty bucks on Craigslist, and pretty much bought it for the funky bars. Built it to be a curb hopping round towner, but just took it on an easy trail ride and... I am in love! Couldn't be more stoked! Bike's a little dusty in the photos...
> 
> View attachment 1074527
> 
> ...


You can not use a tensioner on a fixed gear, but there seems to be plenty of adjustment left on your dropouts. Also, i would recommend getting some kind of foot retention, thats when the fun really starts.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Bobbbolo said:


> Also, I think I am going to need a chain tensioner, I am suspecting there was some slippage. Any ideas for something that would fit my frame?


If it's to prevent slippage, something like this might help (you can rig up cheap ones with a visit to your hardware store) Small Parts | Parts and Accessories | Surly Bikes

Otherwise you should try removing some paint around the dropouts and try some more grippy nuts


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DualRollers said:


> My rock garden killer! I built this thing up just to play around with fixed on our techy trails around here... fell in love, to the point where I am considering selling a couple bikes and building a real nice ti fixed for my primary bike.





jmmUT said:


> Techy trails are my favorite to ride fixed! I prefer that over smooth trails- those I'd rather coast


I'm curious, what's the attraction? isn't it impossible to bunny hop stuff? i can only imagine the foot/pedal strike nightmare, my trails here are super tight and full of stuff that wants to hurt you. I love a challenge, and my SS is my favorite bike but fixed just sounds like a PITA, and scary.

my friends think there's something wrong with my brain for riding a SS where i do. my question to you is why? especially on techy terrain or as a primary bike? am i missing something? I know i couldn't ride fixed through certain sections on a lot of trails near me, which seems awfully limiting. if anything i would think fixed would make more sense on the road. idk, I'm curious but maybe it requires the right kind of trails?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> my friends think there's something wrong with my brain for riding a SS where i do. my question to you is why? especially on techy terrain or as a primary bike? am i missing something? I know i couldn't ride fixed through certain sections on a lot of trails near me, which seems awfully limiting. if anything i would think fixed would make more sense on the road. idk, I'm curious but maybe it requires the right kind of trails?


Nah just requires the right mindset. Whether you think you can or think you can't, you're right - that kinda thing. It definitely forced me to learn the trail better, just like the SS did before that. I'm not sure the jump from SS free to fixed is as big as geared bike to SS though. Like you alluded to, timing and pedal position are the things it forces you to learn. You figure out tricks to get pedals aligned after awhile.

All this being said I don't have a fixed gear MTB anymore, mostly because my old bike underwent another transformation and I can't find a hub cheap enough to build a wheel for my 29er. I do have a cross bike I set up fixed from time to time, that is real wild on the trails.


----------



## jja (Jan 14, 2004)

anzi said:


> You can not use a tensioner on a fixed gear


I use the Rennen Rollenlager which is a fixed position bolted-down tensioner. I do use it with a Surly NEW hub with a long axle and nuts.

Bolt-on hubs like Paul or Phil may not work with it, and I agree that the previous poster does appear to have more room in the dropouts to increase chain tension. Other readers might want to check out the Rollenlager however.

Bobbbolo, you might want to just sand off some paint/powdercoat (on both sides of the dropout) to get a better grip from those hub and bolts, or it might have already happened from the first slippage. The Phil hub I have on one bike has similar bolts that have held tight after they tore off the pesky powdercoat.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I love a challenge, and my SS is my favorite bike but fixed just sounds like a PITA, and scary...
> 
> my friends think there's something wrong with my brain for riding a SS where i do. my question to you is why? especially on techy terrain or as a primary bike? am i missing something? I know i couldn't ride fixed through certain sections on a lot of trails near me, which seems awfully limiting. if anything i would think fixed would make more sense on the road. idk, I'm curious but maybe it requires the right kind of trails?


My fixie is definitely a certain-trails-only kindof bike. We've got roots everywhere, and if I'm in the right mood I'll enjoy slowly picking my way through those, while suffering the occasional pedalstrike. So I like to have it around, but for me it's bike #3, with an ss as #1 and a 1x as #2.

It's a little funny because winter makes the fixie a lot more workable on singletrack. Just a little layer of snow to smooth out the lumps a bit, and it flies.


----------



## Bobbbolo (Jun 5, 2016)

jja said:


> I use the Rennen Rollenlager which is a fixed position bolted-down tensioner. I do use it with a Surly NEW hub with a long axle and nuts.
> 
> Bolt-on hubs like Paul or Phil may not work with it, and I agree that the previous poster does appear to have more room in the dropouts to increase chain tension. Other readers might want to check out the Rollenlager however.
> 
> Bobbbolo, you might want to just sand off some paint/powdercoat (on both sides of the dropout) to get a better grip from those hub and bolts, or it might have already happened from the first slippage. The Phil hub I have on one bike has similar bolts that have held tight after they tore off the pesky powdercoat.


Thanks man, stripped some paint off and the wheel is staying put now.


----------



## smporter (Jul 25, 2012)

WTB Surly 1x1 cantilever frame 18" (medium).


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

smporter said:


> WTB Surly 1x1 cantilever frame 18" (medium).


Main Index - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## astronauts (Aug 30, 2016)

I am looking to build a fixed gear mountain bike. If anyone has advice on how I should go about "fixing" it (ex: bolt on cog, etc.) please help me out. Thanks


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello all!

I have been away from this forum for a long time, but I am still on the KM fixed. My custom SS freewheeler has been my main boo for a while, but I recently built up some new wheels for my fixed monkey and took it out for a flogging. The first two pics are from South Mountain in Emmaus PA (rock vomit trails), and the third is from my local trail, Belmont.

To the poster who wondered aloud about how could the FG possibly favor the techy trail, I would say this: don't try to preconceive the FG MTB experience - it's hopeless. It is black box of unexpected challenges and feedback. If you like riding FG bikes, then riding one optimized for single track will probably blow your mind. Bunny hopping is harder, but not impossible. In return, the fly wheel effect of the rear wheel on pedal rotation actually makes clearing monster logs easier.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Bumping this up. I sold my FG mtb a few years ago. I need to build up another. Probably an old Karate Monkey or 1x1. Who’s still on these things?


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

I thought this was a fitting bump up as I've watched this GMBN video about a dozen times in the past week. 




And, I suck at riding fixed gear, but I see the merits of them for certain situations (for me) and I feel like I must do this to challenge myself again.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Just rode my KM fixie today. Still as good as the day I converted it to fixed 5+ years ago...although now it is orange.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

buddhak said:


> Just rode my KM fixie today. Still as good as the day I converted it to fixed 5+ years ago...although now it is orange...


Nice paint job. I would have been tempted to grind off those disc tabs before the repaint, but I can understand leaving it for future versatility.


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm riding my 1x1 a lot since I built it like this....


----------



## flashes (Jun 30, 2009)

I've no idea why the pic is so fuzzy.....


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Jason Rides Bikes said:


> I thought this was a fitting bump up as I've watched this GMBN video about a dozen times in the past week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That giggling he does is exactly how I feel when I ride fixed. I still do it often.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

He’s much better at riding fixed on his first time out than I am with few years worth of riding time. 

I’m surprised the front chain tensioner didn’t bend or give.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

@2:01

That and I was concerned about the integrity of the seatstay/dropout junction after such a surgery. Seemed vain and unnecessary. The surgery that counted was removing the front cable guides. Those bits of metal had removed their fair share of my flesh.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Been a while.

Looking forward to getting back on the horse.

(Need to find a locknut before I hit the trails)


Steve


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

*BikeLab - stainless steel single speed*

My friend (Little_twin) on MTBR is starting to build frames. This is his 5th steel frame and my first single speed.

66 degree HA
74.5 seat tube
adjustable chainstays (set around 420 right now)

Only had one ride on it right now, but it was a lot of fun.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice tight woods ride today.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

One more with a smile


----------

